# Total Group Loss 2012



## lucy123

Well its a bit early but a lot of people seem to be making a start back on the diet after the festive period already, so after the fantastic loss of over 35 stone for 2011, lets see what we can do in 2012.

If you have struggled towards the end of 2011, draw a line under it, forget any gains and start afresh!

If anyone knew would like to join in, please feel free to do so. Just weigh yourself only once a week (or less if you prefer) and then record any loss from the previous week.

After that if you keep losing you keep recording. If you gain, still come on and let us know, (and then we can support each other) but then don't record your loss again until you are back below your lightest!  If I have confused you - give me a shout.

We also have a pledges section and a None Scales Victories section so feel free to post on their too - it helps keep us all motivated.

Please only record in 1/2 pounds - no decimals!

Good luck everyone - we have a tought target to beat now this year, but I am sure we will all manage it together.

I am starting afresh today and will post any loss next Friday.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!


----------



## Newtothis

Joined this forum towards the end of the year - I have reached my goal and am slightly lower then I should be but am going to keep reporting as I want to maintain my weight loss...dread to think what I've put on this week; although I haven't pigged out I have eaten more than I normally do.

I'm currently 9.10lb although for my height should be 10.5. However, I'm within my healthy weight and need to keep it that way....

Good luck to all those who have weight to lose.... small steps make large strides...


----------



## Hazel

I went to my Slimming World Class last night, lost 1lb, to reach 2 stone lost in 3 months.   

My goal for 2012 is to lose 8 stone, to add to the 2 already lost.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> I went to my Slimming World Class last night, lost 1lb, to reach 2 stone lost in 3 months.
> 
> My goal for 2012 is to lose 8 stone, to add to the 2 already lost.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Brilliant Hazel, well done!  You can do it!


----------



## lucy123

Fantastic Hazel - excellent loss - and at christmas too!
Your sheer determination will get you there. Please keep posting each week with how you have done - its so good to here from you and i am sure you will be able to offer lots of encouragement to others too.


----------



## slipper

I didn't join in last year, thought it was a bit too late to do so, but will be here for 2012. Start weight is 12st 6lbs and want to lose another stone. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Steff

Hazel said:


> I went to my Slimming World Class last night, lost 1lb, to reach 2 stone lost in 3 months.
> 
> My goal for 2012 is to lose 8 stone, to add to the 2 already lost.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Well Done Hazel, I have no doubt having met you and known you on here hat you will succeed it reaching all your goals.Good luck


----------



## Steff

My starting weight is  20st 3lb but I was 23st 3 years ago, phew that was hard to write out loud so to speak so I still have a mountain to climb still but I want my target for the upcoming 2012 to be 19st....I will try my very best as usual and im sure it will be a struggle at times but Il get there.


----------



## Katieb

Well done Hazel (and all those who've done well so far or pledged to lose weight in 2012)! My goal is to lose a stone and a half to reach my target and I'd like to achieve this by May! Good luck everyone - here's to a productive, happy, healthy and lighter 2012!! Katiexxx


----------



## Northerner

I have only 9 pounds I want to lose, but it is extremely difficult for me to lose weight. I'm generally a pretty skinny person but all the extra weight accumulates around my midriff and it needs to go! So, I am currently 11st 5, and want to be 10st 10  I am 6 pounds lighter than I started 2011 with!

Good luck to everyone who is joining in, and special thanks to Lucy who has encouraged us all so much through the past year - with tremendous results!


----------



## GlucoseGary

I'll start the new year at 16 st 6 lb.
My peak of 2011 was 17st 10lb, my lifetime heaviest was 19st 2lb.
My ultimate target is 11 stone. My target for 2012 is 12st 7lb.
But baby steps are best, so my first target is to get below my lowest weight this century, 15st 10lb.


----------



## daisymoo84

Good luck to everyone for 2012! My stats are:

Was 11st 3 in Sept and got done to 9st 8 at last weigh in (a couple of weeks ago!) I'm in a healthy BMI now (just) but wanna get to 8st 7 so another stone to go. Like Northener it all heads straight for my middle so I'll be focussing on tummy inches as well as weight! 

Thanks for everyone's support in 2011- it's been a great thread to read to keep me motivated and inspired! Well done everyone


----------



## lucy123

What a fantastic early response - great to have so many on board so soon. So nice to see the 'oldies' back again and also great to have some new people too. Just in response to Slippers post, there is no start date or finish date to the WLG - anyone can join anytime of the year - just join when you need to lose and can receive (and offer) support in the WLG.

My first goal is to lose 1.5 stone this year - I have a lot more to lose still but thats my first mini goal!

Great to see there are people who have a lot to lose and also those who are quite close to being at their goal - its hard to lose the weight wherever you are on the chart isn't it!

Hopefully we will see some NSV's in a month or so!!


----------



## Newtothis

Good luck to everyone... small steps make large strides... I'm happy to report I didn't put on any weight over the christmas period; trying desparately to stay at target weight which I'm currently at, although might lose a couple of pounds to round up to 9 stone 7lb.


----------



## slipper

lucy123 said:


> ........Just in response to *Slippers spread*, .......!!



You been peeping


----------



## lucy123

slipper said:


> You been peeping



Oops - sorry edited it now - trying to think of too many things at once today.


----------



## Newtothis

daisymoo84 said:


> Good luck to everyone for 2012! My stats are:
> 
> Was 11st 3 in Sept and got done to 9st 8 at last weigh in (a couple of weeks ago!) I'm in a healthy BMI now (just) but wanna get to 8st 7 so another stone to go. Like Northener it all heads straight for my middle so I'll be focussing on tummy inches as well as weight!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's support in 2011- it's been a great thread to read to keep me motivated and inspired! Well done everyone



Hi Daisymoo84; can I ask how tall you are? I've reached 9stone 9lb and want to get down to 9st 7lb and am 5ft 4in tall. Amanda


----------



## vix001

I'm starting the year at dead on 17 stones. My ideal target is 8 stone but I know that it isn't realistic to reach that by the end of the year. My actual target is not a specific weight but a dress size. I am going to America at the end of July and want to get into a size 16 dress by then.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

*Good luck eveyone with your weight losses in 2012*

Not sure what my starting weight is yet .......will be getting weighed tomorrow. I would love to be able achieve a weight loss of 21-28 pounds before my daughters wedding on June the 3rd this year which is 21 weeks on Sunday.

A pound a week is achievable........I don't want to be the one spoiling those wedding photo's.

 Another plus side is that if I achieve this I will weigh less than I have for many years.

*Good luck eveyone with your weight losses in 2012*


----------



## daisymoo84

Good luck Sheilagh and vix!

Amanda - I'm a shorty at 5'2 which BMI wise means I can be 7.11-9.10 (ish can't remember the exact figures!) I'm going to try for 8st 7 and see what my waist measurement is like...I may have to get down even lower...I'm at my lowest ever so not sure! Although there was someone in a WW mag I read recently that was my height and and was a few pounds heavier and said she was a size 10  Oh well I guess everyone is different as I'm nowhere near that! 

x


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Am reading how well people are doing here and am so pleased for you all. I myself am in pieces at present and need to get rid of a hell of a lot to say the least. I am beating myself up right now for many reasons but am wanting to draw a line under 2011 and start afresh this year so here I am and desperately in need of support.Here are some stats.

2 years ago I was diagnosed type 2 and weighed 29st, 
Taking 2000mg metformin a day,
Current weight as of Sunday 1st Jan = 25st 7 1/2lbs
BMI = 58
trying to do a 30 min walk daily to start.
Goal for this month is 7 1/2lbs, want to set goals monthly so not too overwhelming I guess.

Thanks for reading. Good luck to all x_


----------



## macast

*well done!!*

well done everyone.  

well done to those who have managed to keep off the pounds.... and well done to those who have set a goal for 2012 

I managed to lose quite a bit of weight in the early part of 2011 but illness struck and I piled loads back on again.

having said that, I still start 2012 FIVE pounds lighter than January 2011.  not much I know.... but at least I'm lighter now than last January lol

my goal for 2012 is to get my weight down by 20 pounds   ..... I'd like to reach that target for the summer.... and if I could lose one pound a week I would be soooooo happy.... but I'm being realistic that when we get to a few pounds off our ideal weight it is harder to shift.... or is that just an old wives tale???

anyway...... target for January is to lose 4 pounds 

good luck with your targets everyone xXx


----------



## Katieb

cuisinequeen said:


> _Am reading how well people are doing here and am so pleased for you all. I myself am in pieces at present and need to get rid of a hell of a lot to say the least. I am beating myself up right now for many reasons but am wanting to draw a line under 2011 and start afresh this year so here I am and desperately in need of support.Here are some stats.
> 
> 2 years ago I was diagnosed type 2 and weighed 29st,
> Taking 1000mg metformin a day,
> Current weight as of Sunday 1st Jan = 25st 7 1/2lbs
> BMI = 58
> trying to do a 30 min walk daily to start.
> Goal for this month is 7 1/2lbs, want to set goals monthly so not too overwhelming I guess.
> 
> Thanks for reading. Good luck to all x_



Not feeling so upbeat myself at the moment Got on the scales to discover I have put on a few pounds over christmas and I don't feel too great. Am pleased that so may people have done so well, but am mad at myself for undoing some of the hard work of last year - and I still have some way to go! You are absolutely right to set small goals each month. Sometimes if you look at the 'whole' it feels like a huge mountain to climb. I set small, monthly goals too. Well done for setting the goal for January and for drawing a line under last year. You will be fine and little steps add up to an awful lot over time. Others here in the WLG have been and will continue to be an inspiration to me. I try to remember that we are all different and our goals and achievements are personal. I wish you the very best of luck in 2012 - we can do this! Thankyou for sharing your experiences and thoughts so far. We are not alone! Katiexx


----------



## Newtothis

Katieb said:


> Not feeling so upbeat myself at the moment Got on the scales to discover I have put on a few pounds over christmas and I don't feel too great. Am pleased that so may people have done so well, but am mad at myself for undoing some of the hard work of last year - and I still have some way to go! You are absolutely right to set small goals each month. Sometimes if you look at the 'whole' it feels like a huge mountain to climb. I set small, monthly goals too. Well done for setting the goal for January and for drawing a line under last year. You will be fine and little steps add up to an awful lot over time. Others here in the WLG have been and will continue to be an inspiration to me. I try to remember that we are all different and our goals and achievements are personal. I wish you the very best of luck in 2012 - we can do this! Thankyou for sharing your experiences and thoughts so far. We are not alone! Katiexx




Katie please don't beat yourself up about this; everyone puts weight on at Christmas; DN suggested between 3-4lb, as previously said all you need to aim for is between 1 - 2lb per week; small steps-large strides. You will lose and get to goal;* I have fate in you...trust me...*Cuisinequeen - welcome to the forum; you have done so well losing the weight you have and I'm sure with support from guys on this site will continue to do so; when I was losing weight I set myself weekly goals instead of monthly - just 1lb per week; it may not seem a lot but it all mounts up... Good luck..


----------



## Sheilagh1958

The dirty deed has now been done I have just joined weightwatchers online........paid up front for 3 months. I now need to study what I can and cant eat and print some information/recipies off. Looks to be a good website with lots of extra information. Lets see what weight loss the first week brings 

To any other weightwatcher members out there can I pm you if I have any problems


----------



## lucy123

Great to see so many of you taking up the challenge for 2012.
Lovely to see the new faces too - and you will all do so well - just little by little - no need for anything major each week. No more beating yourselves up either ladies - you have made the first step by joining in here - the rest will be easy (well not always - but thats what the wonderful support on here is for!)

I will post my first loss (hopefully) on Friday - it will be so nice to see the Total Group Loss statistic appearing again! 

Just remember when you post your losses to adjust the TGL figure - if you need any help with this shout out and someone will help.


----------



## Mark T

I'm not going to be taking part in the WLG this year as I'm at my target weight.

But I wish all of you the best and will be offering encouragement


----------



## GlucoseGary

Chin up CuisineQueen, you're heading in the right direction and you've done really well to have already shed 3.5 stone. The walking will really help.

Of course it's always possible to expect more - for instance at my last checkup, having cut my HbA1c by a third, got my cholesterol back to normal levels, and lost a pound a week over the previous three months, my DSN's comment was "You could try to lose 2lbs a week"  - but achieving those small goals is such a boost. And although I really hope you'll reach your target for this and every month, even if you only manage lose 4-5 pounds one month I hope you'll see the positives in that still-significant achievement, not see it as a "failure".

As for me, my official weigh-in is tomorrow but the weekend number indicates a slightly delayed "Christmas effect" . Extra walkies today might drag me back to even-stevens!


----------



## cherrypie

Here is a story that will spur you on and prove that it is possible to lose the weight.

Last year, this man with diabetes was eating and eating in the hope that his PCT would allow him bariatric surgery as he felt this was his only hope in his battle with weight.
http://news.sky.com/home/strange-news/article/15913628

Today, there is a report in a Local Newspaper of his weight loss and success without the surgery. I only wish he had included how his diabetes has improved.  Well done Darin.
www.portsmouth.co.uk/
(I cannot get the link to work to the actual article but you can access it on the front page of this publication).


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Hi All,

Thank you so very much for the kind, uplifting words which has been so good to read. They are the kind of things I say to people but if you think I can practice what I preach well what can I say?
I have managed to get out and have a 30 min walk this morning so that is now 3 days of exercise and am pleased. I don't have much motivation to go out on my own as I have come from a background of agoraphobia/socialphobia so when I look to what I used to be to now I guess I can't argue with the positive evidence. People never believe it when they meet me but I wear masks well.

Thanks Cherrypie for putting the link on, was great to read but a shame he received some nasty comments after his story went national. I remember seeing it on the news last year.

Not totally understanding the TGL figure thing but I don't weigh now till Sunday so might need help then.

Here's to wishing everyone a positive day _


----------



## lucy123

Hi CusineQueen

All the TLG figure is is Total Group Loss figure. Each time we lose weight we add to the total - last year we lost over 35lbs between us.

You will soon see the total appearing as people shed the pounds and then all you do is edit it when its your loss - or ask some nice person to do it for you - you will soon get the hang of it!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I hope it was more than 35lbs Lucy?


----------



## Mark T

35 stone I think Lucy meant 

35 stone 4lbs to be exact

There's a challenge for everyone!  I'm sure you can all beat that.


----------



## GlucoseGary

Okay, enough of the chit-chat. Let's get this show on the road:

My first weigh-in loss - and therefore (AFAIK) the current Total Group Loss for 2012 - is: 
1lb!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Gary - excellent start.  
My (hopeful) loss will be added tomorrow - feeling healthier already though - how about everyone else?


----------



## Katieb

Hi all

I put on a 5 pounds over the holiday fortnight, but have lost 3 of them again Do I need to lose all 5 before posting losses? Well done Gary, by the way!Katiex


----------



## lucy123

Not at all - line drawn under it all remember
I would just say only post your losses once a week apart or more - any less than that wouldn't be realistic.
Well done on your fantastic 3lbs loss - its downhill all the way.



2012 Total Group Loss: 4lbs


----------



## macast

well done Gary and Katie 

my weigh-in will be Monday as ususal


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done folks. My weigh isnt till next Wednesday


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Hiya Sending my congrats to both Katie and Gary on your losses that is a great start to the year and to your personal goals.

I shall tune in with mine on Sunday, fingers crossed eh and good luck Lucy for tomorrow._


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done Gary and Katie! 

My first weigh-in of 2012 was a successful one -4lbs! (It's been a couple of weeks since I last weighed) 

2012 Total Group Loss: 8lbs


----------



## Katieb

daisymoo84 said:


> Well done Gary and Katie!
> 
> My first weigh-in of 2012 was a successful one -4lbs! (It's been a couple of weeks since I last weighed)
> 
> 2012 Total Group Loss: 8lbs



...and well done Daisymoo! Impressive effort and takes us over the half stone mark already!  Katiexx


----------



## lucy123

Well here it is - my loss for the week is -8lbs!!!! 

I am quite in shock this week, but delighted.

I am just thinking I have had a great week, enjoyed my exercise and also enjoyed all the healthy food I have been eating (including a healthy Frankie and Benny's last night). I feel much more postive already. 

So if its that good, I should stick to it - right??

2012 Total Group Loss: 1 stone 2lbs


----------



## Katieb

lucy123 said:


> Well here it is - my loss for the week is -8lbs!!!!
> 
> I am quite in shock this week, but delighted.
> 
> I am just thinking I have had a great week, enjoyed my exercise and also enjoyed all the healthy food I have been eating (including a healthy Frankie and Benny's last night). I feel much more postive already.
> 
> So if its that good, I should stick to it - right??
> 
> 2012 Total Group Loss: 1 stone 2lbs



Whoa!! Well done Lucy that's a brilliant start to 2012!! Love Katiexxx


----------



## slipper

A great 12st 4lbs for me, thats 2 lb lost.

2012 Total Group Loss: 1 stone 4lbs

Well done everyone.


----------



## Katieb

slipper said:


> A great 12st 4lbs for me, thats 2 lb lost.
> 
> 2012 Total Group Loss: 1 stone 4lbs
> 
> Well done everyone.



Yay! Well done Slipper! Katiex


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done everyone some excellent weight losses. I joined WW online and get weight on Wednesday morning.......lets see what that bring. Hope its as good as yours Lucy


----------



## GlucoseGary

Wow, well done everybody! Giving me something to live up to next week


----------



## Steff

I can report a loss of 2lb this week..

Well done everyone great going 


total weight loss stands at=


1 stone 6 lbs


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Steff


----------



## Katieb

Well done from me too, Steff!!Katiexx


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done Steff, Lucy and Slipper


----------



## lucy123

Yeah - Excellent losses Daisy Moo, Slipper and Steff. I can't believe we have lost nearly 1.5 stone already!

You guys are really motivating me - thank you


----------



## macast

wow!!!   well done everyone 

my weigh-in will be Monday


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Wey hey Lucy and Daisy am really pleased for you both and of course everyone else, what a great start we have all had to the year and to the WLG so without further ado I shall add mine today which is a 2lb loss for my first week so am doing something right. I exercised 4 days out of the 5 for 30 mins each day so building it up gradually.
I could do with some help and tips to meal planning though and new recipes am struggling a bit on that side of things to be honest _

*2012 Total Group Loss: 1 stone 8lbs*


----------



## Northerner

Many congratulations CQ!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Steff

cuisinequeen said:


> _Wey hey Lucy and Daisy am really pleased for you both and of course everyone else, what a great start we have all had to the year and to the WLG so without further ado I shall add mine today which is a 2lb loss for my first week so am doing something right. I exercised 4 days out of the 5 for 30 mins each day so building it up gradually.
> I could do with some help and tips to meal planning though and new recipes am struggling a bit on that side of things to be honest _
> 
> *2012 Total Group Loss: 1 stone 8lbs*



CQ well done to you, what a great start we are having


----------



## macast

well done everyone !!

my weigh-in day today and I've lost 3lbs   I am soooo pleased with that.... and feel that I have got a good start.  I'm exercising on the Wii for a minimum of 30 mins a day for 6 days a week .... and once the rain stopped I managed a 4 mile walk at the weekend with Mike 

have watched what I'm eating all through the week.... but spent the weekend at Mike's and enjoyed (half) forgetting about dieting especially for our evening meal together with lovely wine 

so that brings our total to:-

*2012 Total Group Loss: 1 stone 11lbs*


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> well done everyone !!
> 
> my weigh-in day today and I've lost 3lbs   I am soooo pleased with that.... and feel that I have got a good start.  I'm exercising on the Wii for a minimum of 30 mins a day for 6 days a week .... and once the rain stopped I managed a 4 mile walk at the weekend with Mike
> 
> have watched what I'm eating all through the week.... but spent the weekend at Mike's and enjoyed (half) forgetting about dieting especially for our evening meal together with lovely wine
> 
> so that brings our total to:-
> 
> *2012 Total Group Loss: 1 stone 11lbs*



What a great start to the year macast! And it's excellent to hear you are enjoying it and had a lovely, relaxing weekend


----------



## lucy123

Well done Macast - 3lbs is a fabulous start.
I think you are quite right to make sure you take time to enjoy things too - and if you can do that and lose weight then you are doing things right. 
I hope you are feeling much better too.


----------



## Katieb

lucy123 said:


> Well done Macast - 3lbs is a fabulous start.
> I think you are quite right to make sure you take time to enjoy things too - and if you can do that and lose weight then you are doing things right.
> I hope you are feeling much better too.



Congratulations Macast - a fab start Good to hear you had a great weekend too! Love Katiex


----------



## Jennywren

First sw weigh in today 2lb 

2012 Total Group Loss: 1 stone 13lbs


----------



## Steff

Macast,Jenny a huge well done..


----------



## lucy123

yeah Jenny - a great start!  I hope you are equally motivated for next week?

I cannot believe we have almost hit the 2 stone mark in just over a week!
Well done all of you! So proud of you my little muffins!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Well done Jenny and Macast, it's great going and yes all in such a short time.

Big smile on my face seeing our achievements_


----------



## Katieb

Fab Jenny well done!! Katiex


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done CQ, macast and Jenny! Sounds like everyone is doing good on the exercise front despite the weather


----------



## macast

daisymoo84 said:


> Well done CQ, macast and Jenny! Sounds like everyone is doing good on the exercise front despite the weather



the Wii Fit is a God-send!!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I have lot 2 pounds this week 

Daughters wedding in 20 weeks so on track to loosing at least a stone before then. Anymore than a stone will be a bonus

2012 Total Group Loss: 2 stone 1lbs


----------



## lucy123

Brilliant loss Sheilagh...and you will look and feel lovely at the wedding!

I too have set myself a target of losing an average of 2lbs per week. However I am being quite flexible about it - I lost 8lbs last week so if I don't lose for the next 3 weeks I will be happy (as long as I don't put on).

I have come down with tonsilitus since yesterday - got some antibiotics so hoping to feel better soon.

Feeling a bit down at having to miss training though - all that hard work to get back into it after xmas - and I will have to start again now.

Well done again with the 2lbs and well done to everyone for smashing the 2 stone barrier!!


----------



## Northerner

Excellent Sheilagh! Well done!  

Sorry to hear about the tonsilitis Lucy - illness is so frustrating when you want to get active!


----------



## daisymoo84

Congrats Sheilagh that's a great loss! 

I hope you get better soon Lucy x


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh well done great weight loss x


----------



## GlucoseGary

Sorry folks, have totally lost the plot this week and put on 2lbs .
Hope to report better news next Thursday.


----------



## Steff

GlucoseGary said:


> Sorry folks, have totally lost the plot this week and put on 2lbs .
> Hope to report better news next Thursday.



Gary dont be to dispontent you have done great to date, just scratch it off and start a fresh for next week x


----------



## lucy123

Never mind Gary - I can tell by your tone though that you are getting right back on it this week - if you struggle give us all a shout.


----------



## macast

well done ... those who have lost weight..... but for those who haven't, just draw a line under last week and start again....... I'm sure I've said this before.... but..... don't forget to measure yourself each week too.  coz sometimes the scales don't show a loss but the measuring tape will 

I lost 3lbs last week (as I said) ... but also lost 3 inches off my measurements too.

I measure bust, under bust, waist, belly, hips, and thighs.  
try it.... you will be surprised at all those inches (or centimeters) disappearing


----------



## Katieb

Don't beat yourself up Gary, it happens to us all from time to time. Well done Sheilagh and Macast, you are right about the inches!

I have managed to lose another 2lbs this week bringing total to:


2012 Total Group Loss: 2 stone 3lbs!

Katiexx


----------



## Steff

Katieb said:


> Don't beat yourself up Gary, it happens to us all from time to time. Well done Sheilagh and Macast, you are right about the inches!
> 
> I have managed to lose another 2lbs this week bringing total to:
> 
> 
> 2012 Total Group Loss: 2 stone 3lbs!
> 
> Katiexx



Katie great news well done hun x
I will report my loss tomorrow


----------



## Katieb

Thanks Steff. Made a bit of a mess of the text - was far too large!! Oops Katiexx


----------



## lucy123

Katieb said:


> Thanks Steff. Made a bit of a mess of the text - was far too large!! Oops Katiexx



Shout it out Girl!!! Well done you - thats another terrific loss.


----------



## Northerner

Katieb said:


> Don't beat yourself up Gary, it happens to us all from time to time. Well done Sheilagh and Macast, you are right about the inches!
> 
> I have managed to lose another 2lbs this week bringing total to:
> 
> 
> 2012 Total Group Loss: 2 stone 3lbs!
> 
> Katiexx



Excellent Katie! Well done!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Katie


----------



## Northerner

It's been a very long time since I posted a loss here, but I have actually lost 2 pounds! 

2012 Total Group Loss: 2 stone 5lbs!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It's been a very long time since I posted a loss here, but I have actually lost 2 pounds!
> 
> 2012 Total Group Loss: 2 stone 5lbs!



Alan thats wonderful news,great way to start the weekend x


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> It's been a very long time since I posted a loss here, but I have actually lost 2 pounds!
> 
> 2012 Total Group Loss: 2 stone 5lbs!



Absolutely flipping brilliant Alan - I know how hard you are working towards it.


----------



## lucy123

Just a 0.5lb loss from me this week, but I have been ill and it is 8.5lbs in two weeks still.

I need a kick up the bum for next week - still not 100% though so giving myself until Sunday - then straight back on it.

If anyone wants to remind me on Sunday that I just said that please feel free.


----------



## slipper

Some excellent results, well done everyone

I read a theory that less carbs more fat worked, so I tried it, and the last 10 days I have kept my carbs very low, but allowed myself more fat.

My result, *a big fat nothing. Nil , zilch*.

So to conclude, back to the drawing board.

Hope you feel better soon Lucy


----------



## lucy123

Oh Slipper - how disappointing for you.

Could it be that you haven't ate enough this week or could some other factor be coming in to play?
Do you have much to lose?  I can't remember if you are close to your goal weight at all in which case losing gets much harder.

Just thinking of suggestions to help for next week. Can you increase your exercise?  Could you write down everything you are eating - just in case 'forgot about thats' creep in?  Are you being good with portion sizes?

Keep at it though you will get there.


----------



## cherrypie

slipper said:


> Some excellent results, well done everyone
> 
> I read a theory that less carbs more fat worked, so I tried it, and the last 10 days I have kept my carbs very low, but allowed myself more fat.
> 
> My result, *a big fat nothing. Nil , zilch*.
> 
> So to conclude, back to the drawing board.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Lucy



You haven't put any on John so perhaps it will show next time you weigh in?
There are low carbers on other forums who get perfect blood sugar numbers and yet their weight does not shift.  How many carbs were you eating?


----------



## slipper

cherrypie said:


> You haven't put any on John so perhaps it will show next time you weigh in?
> There are low carbers on other forums who get perfect blood sugar numbers and yet their weight does not shift.  How many carbs were you eating?



Hi Cherrypie, my carbs were about 70 0r 80g usually, but I was eating some nuts too which I didn't take into account.

But you are right, I have lost nearly 3 stone since Aurgust, but it does fluctuate each week. One time I lost nothing for 3 weeks then suddenly it started dropping again..

EDIT. Thats odd, I replied to Cherrypie as Lucy,s post wasn't there( or I am nuts) answers on a postcard.
Sorry Lucy, wasn't ignoring you. I have a stone to lose, but am very restricted on exercise so its all by diet. Christmas was hard and there are lots of snacks around the house, nuts etc, but I lost a bit of resolve, so need a kick up the bum too.

I do stall from time to time though, not sure why, and the last bit of weight to lose I imagine is always harder.


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Hi,
Due to weigh in tomoz and dreading it. Things not good this week but will write about it on another thread. Wanted to let you know if your a bit onfused I was formally Cuisinequeen but wanted it changed as right now food it the last thing I wish to be reminded over.

Sending positive thoughts to all who are in the WLG and hoping you have a positive weekend too._


----------



## Steff

Sorry forgot yesterday with one thing and another 
I lost 1lb this week 

total group loss now 



2 stone 6lbs


----------



## macast

Steff said:


> Sorry forgot yesterday with one thing and another
> I lost 1lb this week
> 
> total group loss now
> 
> 
> 
> 2 stone 6lbs




well done Steff x

wow!!!  haven't we lost a lot of weight in such a short time..... well done to us


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> _Hi,
> Due to weigh in tomoz and dreading it. Things not good this week but will write about it on another thread. Wanted to let you know if your a bit onfused I was formally Cuisinequeen but wanted it changed as right now food it the last thing I wish to be reminded over.
> 
> Sending positive thoughts to all who are in the WLG and hoping you have a positive weekend too._



Sending positive thoughts to you too for tomorrow! Whatever it is, don't despair - look forward, not back, and treat tomorrow as your starting point 



Steff said:


> Sorry forgot yesterday with one thing and another
> I lost 1lb this week
> 
> total group loss now
> 
> 
> 
> 2 stone 6lbs



Excellent Steff! Well done! I was actually a pound lighter this morning, but I won't count it because it's not a weekly loss - see if I can keep it off until Monday!


----------



## lucy123

Sazzaroo said:


> _Hi,
> Due to weigh in tomoz and dreading it. Things not good this week but will write about it on another thread. Wanted to let you know if your a bit onfused I was formally Cuisinequeen but wanted it changed as right now food it the last thing I wish to be reminded over.
> 
> Sending positive thoughts to all who are in the WLG and hoping you have a positive weekend too._



Hi Sazzaroo, we are all here for you and from today its a new week - so no looking back only forward!



Steff said:


> Sorry forgot yesterday with one thing and another
> I lost 1lb this week
> 
> total group loss now
> 
> 
> 
> 2 stone 6lbs



Well done Steff - keep at it!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Thanks Northerner and Lucy really appreciate your kind words of encouragement.

I've dropped 1/2lb this week_

*Total for WLG  2 stone 6 1/2lb*


----------



## Northerner

You're on your way Sazz! Well done!


----------



## Steff

Sazzaroo said:


> _Thanks Northerner and Lucy really appreciate your kind words of encouragement.
> 
> I've dropped 1/2lb this week_
> 
> *Total for WLG  2 stone 6 1/2lb*



Well done Sazz


----------



## Katieb

Brill news Sazzaroo! Little steps = big achievements! Well done you! Katiex


----------



## lucy123

Well done Sazzaroo! Go steady this week!
I have just realised I never added my little 0.5lb this week so we are actually at:

Total for WLG 2 stone 7 lbs


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Well done Sazzaroo! Go steady this week!
> I have just realised I never added my little 0.5lb this week so we are actually at:
> 
> Total for WLG 2 stone 7 lbs



Pretty good going for only two weeks in! I reckon we are going to beat 2011's total if we keep going at this rate!  As I said earlier, I haven't lost anything this week, but I have maintained my weight which is an achievement for me, rather than going up a pound or two!


----------



## macast

well done everyone 

my weigh-in day today .... and I've lost 1 pound

so that brings our total to:-

2 stone 8 lbs


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Thank you everyone, was not in a good space last week but thanks to the recommendation of GL diet for Dummies (suits me to a T) i'm going to try some stuff from there and try a little more exercise than last week

Well dones n hugs for - 

Lucy on 1/2 drop
Northerner for staying put
Macast for 1lb drop_


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> well done everyone
> 
> my weigh-in day today .... and I've lost 1 pound
> 
> so that brings our total to:-
> 
> 2 stone 8 lbs



Excellent! Well done macast!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Macast -  blimey we will reach 3stone by end of January at this rate!


----------



## Steff

Well done Macast x


----------



## Katieb

2lbs more for me this week, bringing total weight loss to:

2 stone 10 lbs  Katiex


----------



## Northerner

Katieb said:


> 2lbs more for me this week, bringing total weight loss to:
> 
> 2 stone 10 lbs  Katiex



Terrific Katie! Well done!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done everyone..............an excellent total weight loss for January.

I have lost one pound this week

so total weight loss is

2 stone 11 lbs


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well done everyone..............an excellent total weight loss for January.
> 
> I have lost one pound this week
> 
> so total weight loss is
> 
> 2 stone 11 lbs



Well done Sheilagh!


----------



## Steff

Well done Shei x


----------



## lucy123

Well done Sheilagh and well done Katie too.

I am so proud of you all my little muffin (tops!). I cannot believe the amount of weight we have shifted. Incredible!

If anyone out there is struggling - please shout out. January is always hard - often off to a good start and then it can go pear shaped, but we are all here to support.


----------



## Sazzaroo

lucy123 said:


> Well done Sheilagh and well done Katie too.
> 
> I am so proud of you all my little muffin (tops!). I cannot believe the amount of weight we have shifted. Incredible!
> 
> If anyone out there is struggling - please shout out. January is always hard - often off to a good start and then it can go pear shaped, but we are all here to support.



_Sheilagh and Katie that is great news girls well done and big hugs for you both on dropping the pounds.

I'm having a struggle at present but am trying although I don't feel hard enough and won't be meeting my goal this month_


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> _Sheilagh and Katie that is great news girls well done and big hugs for you both on dropping the pounds.
> 
> I'm having a struggle at present but am trying although I don't feel hard enough and won't be meeting my goal this month_



Sazzaroo,just do the best you can, there are still a couple of weeks to go and any loss is a loss and something to feel good about!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Northerner said:


> Sazzaroo,just do the best you can, there are still a couple of weeks to go and any loss is a loss and something to feel good about!



Come Sazzaroo any loss is s good loss. I probably won't reach my goal as I have got two late Christmas do's this weekend with food and drinks.

I had a really bad nibbler night last night do have probably put my pound back on.

Why do I do this to myself ?


----------



## lucy123

I am not surprised people are struggling - as I said I believe January is always hard. As long as we keep drawing that line each week (or day if you can) and start again that is good. Try not to be too hard on yourself and look at things realistically.

As I said before my goal is an average of 2lbs per week. Last week and this week have not been good (due to being ill and nightmare deadlines at work). I am quite proud of the fact that rather than feeling upset and like a failure (like I normally do) I am able to feel its all part of life - move on and try and ensure within the 4 week period I lose my 8lbs. this also means I have to be good now for the next 2 weeks. I just say to myself now its my choice - I either meet my initial target which should be achievable or I don't but only I can affect the outcome.

I hope this makes sense - it may not make sense and it may sound like I have it all in hand and don't need any support - but believe me I do - anyone get any to offer?


----------



## slipper

Lots of good results again, well done folks. My weigh in is tomorrow but I am struggling, seem to have stalled, but if past experience is anything to go by, I will suddenly find a loss of 2 pounds, so here's hoping.


----------



## lucy123

Well I have woke up this morning and drawn that thick line under last week!
I have told myself I must be as good as I was the first week this week now - so here goes!


----------



## Steff

Good luck L.
Seem to be having a trend of 1lb,so yes ive lost 1lb, im hoping now im in a new more physically demanding job mre weight will drop off lol.


*total weight loss*



2 stone 12lb


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good luck L.
> Seem to be having a trend of 1lb,so yes ive lost 1lb, im hoping now im in a new more physically demanding job mre weight will drop off lol.
> 
> 
> *total weight loss*
> 
> 
> 
> 2 stone 12lb



Excellent Steff!  

You know you can do it Lucy, and you have all our support!


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Excellent Steff!
> 
> You know you can do it Lucy, and you have all our support!



Well done Steff - I think we can hit 3 stone in January!

Thanks Alan - yes just had a sit down chat with myself

Just got some Tuna out for tea - and will probably have some Miso soup and some fruit for lunch.

Thank you for the support - I need it at the moment!


----------



## slipper

Well done Steff. I am pleased that I have a loss of 1 lb too.

*TOTAL FOR Group **2 stone 13lb*

Good luck Lucy, I'm struggling but got a lb loss this week, you next.


----------



## Northerner

slipper said:


> Well done Steff. I am pleased that I have a loss of 1 lb too.
> 
> *TOTAL FOR Group **2 stone 13lb*
> 
> Good luck Lucy, I'm struggling but got a lb loss this week, you next.



Well done slipper!


----------



## Steff

Thank you 

Well done Slipper


----------



## slipper

thank you


----------



## Katieb

Well done Steff, Sheilagh and Slipper! Keep focused Lucy and the weight will shift (I had a bad December and ate 2 choccies last night!!). Hugs from one of your muffin (tops!!) Hee hee{{{}}]Katiexxxx


----------



## GlucoseGary

Well done everyone who's losing. I'm back down to my previous minimum, so hopefully can start contributing to the total again next week!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Sliipper, Katie and Gary.
Definitely back on track now - just done 1 hr hard slog tennis training and 1 hour really hard spin class. 

I can do it! I can!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Sending out congrats to Katie, Gary and Slipper on your losses and Lucy that's great news too on the exercise, really rooting for ya lovi.

Not been brilliant this week and exercise has not been on list as had a visit to GP yesterday and arthritis in my knees has flared up so quite upset as having to use a stick to help me walk around. GP put me on some tabs which work against nature/gravity if you know what I mean so quite fed up as things against me at the moment. Anyone with any tips on how to get round this meds issue I'd be glad of it as always reg in that dept. What a question to ask eh? Sorry peeps in advance_


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done everyone! Sorry to hear about the meds Sazzaroo 

It seems like ages since I last posted! Healthy eating is generally going well (although some dark choc did sneak in there while my back was turned )  I've done the sums though and I'm 3lbs lighter than my last post whoop whoop! 

Total Group Loss: 3 stone 2lbs


----------



## Steff

daisymoo84 said:


> Well done everyone! Sorry to hear about the meds Sazzaroo
> 
> It seems like ages since I last posted! Healthy eating is generally going well (although some dark choc did sneak in there while my back was turned )  I've done the sums though and I'm 3lbs lighter than my last post whoop whoop!
> 
> Total Group Loss: 3 stone 2lbs



Well done Daisy good going x


----------



## Katieb

Good work Daisy! Love Katiex


----------



## lucy123

Sazarroo - I can't offer any advice on meds I am afraid but hang in there girl and you will get through it and be back to exercise soon - although at the moment you have to think it is not a priority. Just a thought could you exercise upper body with some tins of beans or something?

Well done Daisymoo -excellent loss - and just look at our progress so far!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Daisy that is fab news chuck well done yooooouuuu Miss MOOOO!

Fraid this would happen but shocked when I saw the evidence this morning I've put on 5lb this week, decided I don't want to let it get me down. Am seeing dietitian this week and am going to have a good talk with her, lay my cards on the table, not try to hide it all.

Lucy I never thought of that so thank you and will give it a go, bought some of those bands they use in pilates the other day so going to have a look and see what I can do with those.

Wishing you all a really positive week in weight loss and sending hugs your way!X_


----------



## Dizzydi

Did my proper weigh in this morning even tho I did a sneaky peak yesterday and had managed to lose weight 2lb 

This morning showed a full week loss of 3lb...... 11lb to go.. Rewarded myself with a 9 km walk to the park and then into the village and back with sis!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Did my proper weigh in this morning even tho I did a sneaky peak yesterday and had managed to lose weight 2lb
> 
> This morning showed a full week loss of 3lb...... 11lb to go.. Rewarded myself with a 9 km walk to the park and then into the village and back with sis!



Terrific Di, well done!  That brings us to:

*Total Group Loss: 3 stone 5lbs*


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Did my proper weigh in this morning even tho I did a sneaky peak yesterday and had managed to lose weight 2lb
> 
> This morning showed a full week loss of 3lb...... 11lb to go.. Rewarded myself with a 9 km walk to the park and then into the village and back with sis!



Terrific Di well done huni


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done Di x


----------



## Katieb

Fantastic Di well done!!!xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Thanks guys.... I've worked really hard this week... Amazed myself xxx


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Thanks guys.... I've worked really hard this week... Amazed myself xxx



Are you like me then Di, do you have a fairy outfit you need to be able to get into?


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done Daisy and Di.

Good results


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Are you like me then Di, do you have a fairy outfit you need to be able to get into?



Lol yeah I do it's all pink and pretty and comes out once a year


----------



## Northerner

daisymoo84 said:


> Well done everyone! Sorry to hear about the meds Sazzaroo
> 
> It seems like ages since I last posted! Healthy eating is generally going well (although some dark choc did sneak in there while my back was turned )  I've done the sums though and I'm 3lbs lighter than my last post whoop whoop!



Ooh, sorry Daisy, I missed your brilliant success - well done!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Ooh, sorry Daisy, I missed your brilliant success - well done!



Yeah well done daisy... Sorry I missed yours as well :O


----------



## Northerner

I lost a pound! 

*Total Group Loss: 3 stone 6lbs*


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I lost a pound!
> 
> *Total Group Loss: 3 stone 6lbs*



Alan well done .


----------



## lucy123

Well done Di - a great loss.
Well done Alan - another 1lb bites the dust!

I am hoping to meet my first target and also post a loss this week - mind you the sickness bug I have may help or hinder!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I lost a pound!
> 
> *Total Group Loss: 3 stone 6lbs*



Yeah well done Alan

ps my dad gave me a pound pocket money yesterday!! did he nick it from your pocket


----------



## slipper

Great results, well done everyone.  Gives it a little edge posting on here I think.  I have progressed from my tins of beans for training, to two Victorian irons that were doorstops.  Weight should increase now with so much muscle.


----------



## Northerner

slipper said:


> Great results, well done everyone.  Gives it a little edge posting on here I think.  I have progressed from my tins of beans for training, to two Victorian irons that were doorstops.  Weight should increase now with so much muscle.



Hehe! I can just see the JML advert for them on QVC channel now - build guns of steel with our Victorian Irons - guaranteed beefcake in 30 days or your money back! 

Well done slipper, keep up the good work! I'm up to twice a day now with with the famous Gay Gasper!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Slipper! I was only thinking myself today I could lift the weights in the house even more than I am doing.

So...I now have them on the landing and each time I visit the bathroom (which is a lot lately!) I am going to do 10 presses on the way out!

Alan - well done on the extra Gay session!


----------



## macast

well done everyone 

no weight-loss for me this week 

been good... not snacked.... no junk food..... lots of fresh foods.... lots of veggies.... low on the carbs.... at least 30 mins a day on the Wii (but usually more like 50 mins)....

.... yet no weight-loss.... or even inch-loss from my measurements 

oh well.............. there is always next week's weigh-in I suppose


----------



## slipper

I'm tending to do that at the moment macast, stall and then drop some weight then stall again, but no real change to my diet except for trying more fat to kick start the loss again, but didn't work.  Just stick in there and it will drop I'm sure.

I'm liking the weights Lucy, think its the next best thing to two rounds with Gay Gasper That has to be the most media savvy name ever.


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Congrats Alan and Di this week and feel for you Macast, you did your best and least you didn't add any on hun so that is positive._


----------



## lucy123

Keep at it Macast as slipper says if you have stuck to it it will show its rewards when you least expect it.  I bet you feel better in yourself for being so healthy though and thats worth a lot!


----------



## Katieb

Hi all. Well done Macast for keeping at it! Despite the choccie biccie episode the other night, I have managed to lose a pound this week. My weight loss is slowing down as I get nearer my target - need to up the exercise (I have lost 2 stones 8 pounds to date). 

Total Group Loss now: 3 stone 7lbs

Katiexx


----------



## Northerner

Katieb said:


> Hi all. Well done Macast for keeping at it! Despite the choccie biccie episode the other night, I have managed to lose a pound this week. My weight loss is slowing down as I get nearer my target - need to up the exercise (I have lost 2 stones 8 pounds to date).
> 
> Total Group Loss now: 3 stone 7lbs
> 
> Katiexx



Well done Katie!


----------



## Steff

Katie well done


----------



## GlucoseGary

Well done Alan, Di, Katie and anyone I've missed.
Nowhere near enough exercise for me this week: 1lb on, leaving me static over the last 5 weeks.


----------



## lucy123

Well done Katieb on your 1lb loss and excellent loss overall.

Is it time to get the bike out Gary?


----------



## GlucoseGary

Maybe, Lucy. The only problem is that having been stored in a leaky garage since we moved last March it needs 2 new tyres, new brake cables, a new chain and a new saddle


----------



## lucy123

Looks like it could be a brisk walk,jog or run for you then young man!  Good luck with it this week - if exercise has dropped off just adding a little walk each day may help you start to drop the lbs again - worth a try!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Congrats katie and an empathetic pat on the shoulder for you Gary, fingers crossed for next week and sending good luck your way_


----------



## slipper

Well done Katie, next week Gary perhaps

Happy to report another 1lb loss for me, definately those victorian irons, may market them


*Total Group Loss now: 3 stone 8lbs*


----------



## Katieb

Good going Slipper! Keep going Gary, I'm sure you'll be on the downward trail soon! Katiex


----------



## lucy123

Well you may remember I said I was setting myself little targets based on a loss of 2lbs per week?

Well today was my first mini goal and I needed to have lost and kept off 8lbs by today. 

I am delighted to report that I have lost 9.6 lbs!!! 
I am so pleased as have started to eat a lot more than I used to and feel more human when eating socially!  I have also not been well and managed to stick to things. Also I haven't had any sign of the normal insulin flood - and am hoping losing weight at a much slower pace will overcome this.

Next mini goal is to get to a stone which hopefully won't be too far away if current weight loss rate continues.

I have my tennis lesson today and a singles match tomorrow! Have decided to get back into playing singles to increase my fitness even further. 

Thanks for the support.


Total Group Loss now: 3 stone 9lbs


----------



## Steff

Lucy you continue to inspire well done
2lb loss for me this week,but the planned kebab and chips 2night may make me suffer but tough lol


----------



## slipper

Well done Lucy and Steff

kebab and chips, way to go Steff


----------



## Dizzydi

Brilliant slipper, Lucy and steff 

I have lost 1 lb this week..... I now have just 10l! to go!


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> Brilliant slipper, Lucy and steff
> 
> I have lost 1 lb this week..... I now have just 10l! to go!



Well done Di. x


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Congrats to Lucy Steff and Di this week, I've dropped 1lb (maybe out my purse at the meet yesterday )


*TGL 3 Stone 10*_


----------



## slipper

Great Dizzydi and Sazzaroo, well done.


----------



## Northerner

Well done everyone! I expect I won't be able to add to the successes tomorrow because my dress is feeling a little tight today!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I went to two Christmas Do's last week and ate and drank to much so managed to put 2 pounds one


----------



## macast

well done everyone!

a 1 lb loss for me this week 

brings the Total Group Loss to *3 Stone 11 pounds*


----------



## lucy123

macast said:


> well done everyone!
> 
> a 1 lb loss for me this week
> 
> brings the Total Group Loss to *3 Stone 11 pounds*



Well done Macast - and everyone else I have missed - is anyone going to post before close tomorrow - I wonder how close to 4 stone we will get! Amazing start isn't it?


----------



## macast

lucy123 said:


> Well done Macast - and everyone else I have missed - is anyone going to post before close tomorrow - I wonder how close to 4 stone we will get! Amazing start isn't it?



amazing that we have lost almost 4 stones in one month!!!   great acheivement everyone


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Well done Macast - and everyone else I have missed - is anyone going to post before close tomorrow - I wonder how close to 4 stone we will get! Amazing start isn't it?



Well done macast! I'm afraid I am stuck at the same level as last week, so nothing to add from me - but at least I haven't put anything back on!


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Well done macast! I'm afraid I am stuck at the same level as last week, so nothing to add from me - but at least I haven't put anything back on!



Maybe your wings weigh a pound or two?


----------



## AJLang

Well done to everyone who has already managed to lose weight this year


----------



## lucy123

Could someone (or all of you) please - leave me a message telling me why I must kick myself up the bum this week and get off the unhealthy eating wagon. 

I have totally lost the plot over the weekend and keep saying tomorrow..tomorrow!

Help....!!!!


----------



## AJLang

Hi Lucy you've got to kick yourself up the bum and starting healthily again so that you can be my dieting buddy.  If you're not being good then you won't be motivating me - but no pressure


----------



## lucy123

I think I may post a food plan for tomorrow (she says whilst eating a bag of walkers cheese and onion)


----------



## AJLang

move to the bin, open the bin lid, put the crisps in the bin!  do not, I repeat do not have one last crafty crisp before putting them in the bin...I'm feeling virtuous because all I've eaten so far today is one yoghurt...although it did put my BG up to 16


----------



## lucy123

Lucys food plan to get back on track!

Breakfast:  All Bran - skimmed milk and sweetener
Snack:       8 almonds
Lunch:       Prawns, cucumber, tomato, boiled egg.
Snack:       Apple
Dinner:       Small portion of wholewheat pasta with samon, brocolli and           Boursin light with a large green salad.  Yogurt.



I could still do with some more kicking guys please?


----------



## lucy123

AJLang said:


> move to the bin, open the bin lid, put the crisps in the bin!  do not, I repeat do not have one last crafty crisp before putting them in the bin...I'm feeling virtuous because all I've eaten so far today is one yoghurt...although it did put my BG up to 16



too late!


----------



## lucy123

Still off the wagon


----------



## Katieb

Well done to Macast on your weight loss. Another pound for me this week bringing the numbers  to:

Total Group Loss now: 3 stone 12lbs

Come on Lucy you can do it! I need my diet buddy too! Interestingly your eating plan for yesterday was very similar to mine! I loved the smoked salmon and wholewheat pasta - one of my faves (I added baby spinach and a teensy bit of low fat cream cheese, lemon juice and black pepper! Yum!) Katiexx


----------



## Mark T

Well done everyone, you have done fantastically well to loose almost 4st in just the first month.

Lucy, I'm going to along in a few minutes with some lengths of rope to tie you to the wagon if thats ok?


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Guys.
I am off work until Monday from tomorrow so going to have a really good talking to  myself - got a nice healthy tea tonight planned - so getting there.
Also got a major house clean up tonight (its supposed to be my rest night) but the added exercise may help.


----------



## Sazzaroo

_I have put some positive measures in place for me this week and so far well......
I am pleased so far and through being at the meet on Saturday it has helped and with advice I was given I was encouraged to stick with it and look at things differently to how I was so as I always say to people "it's about the small steps" I am finally practicing what I preach!

Congrats to all this past week and good luck for the present one! x x x_


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> _I have put some positive measures in place for me this week and so far well......
> I am pleased so far and through being at the meet on Saturday it has helped and with advice I was given I was encouraged to stick with it and look at things differently to how I was so as I always say to people "it's about the small steps" I am finally practicing what I preach!
> 
> Congrats to all this past week and good luck for the present one! x x x_



Good stuff Sazzaroo, good luck with your small steps!  

Katie, well done!


----------



## GlucoseGary

Sorry to let the team down, but went away for the weekend to the Land of Carbs (aka Ireland), and few chances to get out and exercise, so no change for me.


----------



## Dizzydi

Sazzaroo said:


> _I have put some positive measures in place for me this week and so far well......
> I am pleased so far and through being at the meet on Saturday it has helped and with advice I was given I was encouraged to stick with it and look at things differently to how I was so as I always say to people "it's about the small steps" I am finally practicing what I preach!
> 
> Congrats to all this past week and good luck for the present one! x x x_



Well done for putting things in place..... Don't forget if you need any help or someone snapping at your heals to give you help and encouragement I'm here


----------



## slipper

GlucoseGary said:


> Sorry to let the team down, but went away for the weekend to the Land of Carbs (aka Ireland), and few chances to get out and exercise, so no change for me.



Hope it was a good weekend Gary, its good to have a break. There is always next week to settle down and try.


----------



## slipper

Its another Friday and another 1lb lost, 

*Total Group Loss: 3 stone 13 lbs.*


----------



## Steff

slipper said:


> Its another Friday and another 1lb lost,
> 
> *Total Group Loss: 3 stone 13 lbs.*



Snap! ............


*total weight loss 3st 14lb*


----------



## lucy123

Well done all. No loss from me this weekend, but back on it and still on target!


----------



## slipper

Steff said:


> Snap! ............
> 
> 
> *total weight loss 3st 14lb*



have you lost the same Steff, in total, or is that 4  stone for the group?  Either way, well done.


----------



## lucy123

Well done  my little muffin tops!  4 stone weight loss is incredible. So proud of you alll. Lets see what February brings now!  

Total Group Loss: 4 stone!


----------



## Steff

slipper said:


> have you lost the same Steff, in total, or is that 4  stone for the group?  Either way, well done.



Yeah in total K.


----------



## Katieb

Well done Steff and Slipper for your weight losses! Well done too Sazz and Lucy for being so positive and thanks to everyone for being supportive to me when I am struggling too! Now then, Gary, need to think up a suitable punishment for you!! You are banned from 'naughty' foods for the month of Feb!! Hee hee Katiex


----------



## Sazzaroo

Dizzydi said:


> Well done for putting things in place..... Don't forget if you need any help or someone snapping at your heals to give you help and encouragement I'm here



_LOL will bear that in mind Di thank you, can just imagine you snapping like a little Jack Russel bless ye!

Well done everyone on the losses and Gary you are entitled to have a wee slip now and again hun!_


----------



## lucy123

Gary - I think you have just had a blip week, followed by a busy week. I would just put it down to life and experience and try again. Would it be worth planning your meals a bit next week, before doing your shop? I know you will be back on it next week!


----------



## lucy123

Katieb said:


> Well done Steff and Slipper for your weight losses! Well done too Sazz and Lucy for being so positive and thanks to everyone for being supportive to me when I am struggling too! Now then, Gary, need to think up a suitable punishment for you!! You are banned from 'naughty' foods for the month of Feb!! Hee hee Katiex



Thanks Katie - thats the whole strength of the group I think - supporting each other. Please forgive me though if I ever miss any posts!
So proud of you all.


----------



## AJLang

Well done everyone on the losses, you are a great inspiration.  I weighed 14 stone 6lb on Tuesday and today I weigh 14st 2lb so that's a four pound weight loss that I would like to record please  I always lose weight quickly at the beginning now just got to sustain the weight loss at 1-2lbs per week.  In future my weigh ins will be on a Friday


----------



## slipper

Wow, 4 lbs is fantastic, really well done.

I will put that in the edit for you and Lucy can check if thats ok.

*Total Group Loss 4 Stone 3 lbs*


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Slipper.  Thank you for putting it onto the weight loss total for me


----------



## Katieb

Well done Amanda, you're doing brilliantly!! Katiexx


----------



## lucy123

slipper said:


> Wow, 4 lbs is fantastic, really well done.
> 
> I will put that in the edit for you and Lucy can check if thats ok.
> 
> *Total Group Loss 4 Stone 3 lbs*



Thanks Slipper, but if you don't mind i will edit again to:

Total Group Loss: 4 stones and 4lbs as we had already met the 4 stone mark this week!!

Please feel free to add the TLG anytime though.

Wow Amanda - well done 4lbs is excellent and good that you are now aiming for a steady loss. Well done for turning it around - you sound much happier than earlier in the week - and it just shows you can do it when you put your mind to it!


----------



## lucy123

Hi All,

Well the scales started to tell me today I am moving away from my target a little, so a good talking to myself has been had and back on it with a vengeance today to ensure I stay on track!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Morning All on this white Sunday!

Well I hoped this week for a 1.5lb drop and weighed this morn to find I have dropped 4lb so ching ching Amanda and I am really over the moon with my findings.
I have looked at what I have done and am (as directed by Di ) written everything down that I have eaten each day and also done a thoughts/feelings at the end of it too. I have tried to keep to a menu planner this week but did slip mid week and ate sausage n chips (only cos I was in avoidance to cook and also it was getting close to me needing to eat)
Mr Roo has cooked most of the week but I did break my avoidance on Fri and did a lovely big pot of Veg stew!
I am also trying to add 2 new recipes this week from the GL for Dummies book which Northy had recommended so thanks to all who had some input to my success this week but am thanking myself a little bit more._

*WLG total 4 STONES 8lbs*


----------



## lucy123

Well done Sazzaroo - keep up the good work - its all about planning isn't it?


----------



## Sazzaroo

lucy123 said:


> Well done Sazzaroo - keep up the good work - its all about planning isn't it?



_Thanks Lucy and yes I guess I'm learning that, just how do you manage it when you're rushed off your feet as am not looking forward to that point?

I struggle over the weekends normally too as my routine is different but am wanting to challenge that!_


----------



## lucy123

You have to put a bit of thought into it I am afraid - but once you have planned it is easier as you know what is for tea e,g and just have to cook it.

I have a very active lifestyle so the way I go about planning is to say: what am I having for breakfast dinner tea and snacks each day. Some days I am in and out, so it may be a quick chicken salad. Other days it may be a nice steak with some new potatoes and salad or a healthy curry. 

The trick is to plan a day you can cope with. There is no point in planning something complicated for tea if you only have 2 mins to cook it and go out again. Stir frys come in handy!

Once you have decided what you are going to eat - you shop for just that - online shopping helps me!


Then you just stick to your plan each day.

Often preparing food at the weekend or night before can help eg, I will be boiling an egg shortly to go with my fresh veg tomorrow for lunch


----------



## Steff

That's brilliant news saz well done Hun xxx


----------



## Sazzaroo

*Thanks Steff *

*Lucy

Cheers for the advice as it really helps, I guess I find things difficult to when I am out for the day like if I have to go down to London for work, they lay on lunch and I have to get my tea as i never get home in time to have it. 
I have been shopping on a weekly basis as soon as I have my weeks menu plan completed and yesterday we did a shop for the forth coming week, nice and healthy and today have been cooking up some black eye beans ans green split peas for the freezer so will have a look for some recipes for those and will then make some meals for the freezer in advance.
Ell I'm getting there eh*


----------



## Katieb

Absolutely fab news Sazz!! You're doing brilliantly! Well done and a big hug from me!!{{{{}}}}xxx


----------



## slipper

Amazing result, welldone to you Sazzaroo.


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done Saz and to everyone else-sounds like some fab results 

I've lost 2 pounds since my last weigh-in. More amazingly though I'm(just)below the 9 stone mark for the first time in my adult life- whoop whoop! Never thought I'd see the day so thanks to everyone on here for your endless support 

Group Total 4 stone 8lbs


----------



## Steff

Daisy that's great news,massive well done


----------



## lucy123

..and I bet it feels great Daisymoo- well done you.
Are you going for a maintain now?


----------



## macast

daisymoo84 said:


> I've lost 2 pounds since my last weigh-in. More amazingly though I'm(just)below the 9 stone mark for the first time in my adult life- whoop whoop! Never thought I'd see the day so thanks to everyone on here for your endless support
> 
> Group Total 4 stone 8lbs



whoo hoo Daisy!!!  well done.  I can't remember the last time I was under 9 stone!  and well done everyone else who has lost weight this week 

I have a 1lb weight loss .... but a 2.5 inch loss 


Group Total 4 stone 9lbs


----------



## Steff

Steff said:


> Well done macast xx


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Thanks for all the congrats peeps and want to send out a few to all those who dropped down this week on the scales

((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))    ALL ROUND!_


----------



## lucy123

Well done Macast!  Keep going and hope you are feeling better lately.


----------



## daisymoo84

Thanks everyone and well done Macast!



lucy123 said:


> ..and I bet it feels great Daisymoo- well done you.
> Are you going for a maintain now?



Still got a bit more to go yet Lucy! I'm a shortie so can go under 8 stone and still be in a healthy BMI  That to me is crazy so will see what my belly is like at 8st 7lbs 

xx


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Just noticed we are selling ourselves short Ladies and Gent!
It was 4st 8 after I'd added mine,
Daisy moo dropped 2lbs,
Macast dropped 1lb

So by my reckoning the TGL stands at a wapping_ 

*4 STONE 11lbs*


----------



## slipper

Thats an amazing total loss for so early in the year, soon be spring and time for a few salads which should help.


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> Just noticed we are selling ourselves short Ladies and Gent!
> It was 4st 8 after I'd added mine,
> Daisy moo dropped 2lbs,
> Macast dropped 1lb



As I forgot to add my own 1 pound loss yesterday, make that:

*4 STONE 12lbs*

 Well done everyone!


----------



## Katieb

WELL DONE EVERYONE!!!!! Katiexx


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done Northener! Wow can't believe we are almost at 5 stone already!!


----------



## Katieb

No loss for me this week unfortunately Still, my weight loss has really slowed down as I near my target, so although I would have liked a teensy bit off, I hope I can report a loss next week. Any bright ideas anyone? More exercise methinks!! Katiex


----------



## Northerner

Katieb said:


> No loss for me this week unfortunately Still, my weight loss has really slowed down as I near my target, so although I would have liked a teensy bit off, I hope I can report a loss next week. Any bright ideas anyone? More exercise methinks!! Katiex



A maintain is better than a rise Katie!  I'm not far off my target - only 5 pounds to go - but it takes a couple of weeks for every pound these days. Stick with it and you'll get there!


----------



## GlucoseGary

Hi folks, I'm pleased to say I'm back on the side of the angels  having lost not just the pound I'd put back on previously (which therefore doesn't count), but a brand new one to boot!

So I make the group weight loss for 2012 now

*4 stone 13 lbs*

Well done all who have contributed - now, who'll make it five stone?


----------



## Northerner

GlucoseGary said:


> Hi folks, I'm pleased to say I'm back on the side of the angels  having lost not just the pound I'd put back on previously (which therefore doesn't count), but a brand new one to boot!
> 
> So I make the group weight loss for 2012 now
> 
> *4 stone 13 lbs*
> 
> Well done all who have contributed - now, who'll make it five stone?



Excellent, well done Gary!  Not me, I imagine, at the rate I lose it, but I'm sure someone will very soon!


----------



## AJLang

Well done Gary and Northener


----------



## Sazzaroo

Katie,
_ Sometimes it's about the body catching up and balancing out (so I heard) What I wouldn't want you to do is get that stick out and beat yourself up in anyway. You may also have lost inches rather than pounds, so don't rule that out! Sending you a hug anyway "*Because you're worth it*" 

Northy
Well done and great to see you getting nearer to that goal.

Gary
Wow great news on your drop this week well done (must have been that good talking to you from Lucy that did it, by scaring the 1lb off )

Have a good week everyone hugs all round (they are low fat btw)_


----------



## Dizzydi

Well done everyone..... I stayed the same this week (Monday morn weight in) 

I have however managed to get into a pair of shiney grey skinny jeans that I couldn't quite fasten when I bought.... Now they are snug and will be purfect for my girly night out in a few weeks


----------



## Steff

well done all of you x


----------



## lucy123

Well Done Katieb and Dizzydi on your maintains - its perfectly okay to stay the same every now and then and shows you are still in control.
Well done Northerner on your further loss and well done Gary on getting back on it again - I knew  you would do it.

I hope i haven't missed anyone - let me know if I have!

Unexpected issues got in my way this week which are hopefully one offs and sorted and am now back on it. I have a night out tonight at a comedy club but don't drink so should be fine with that - and all the laughing should be good for the tummy muscles!


----------



## Steff

Well used my supposed sleep instead by taking myself to get weighed, i have lost 1lb this week getting into a pattern lol.


total weight loss



4 stone 14lb


----------



## Andy HB

Steff said:


> Well used my supposed sleep instead by taking myself to get weighed, i have lost 1lb this week getting into a pattern lol.
> 
> 
> total weight loss
> 
> 
> 
> 4 stone 14lb



There'll be nothing left of you at this rate!

Well done Steff! 

By the way, well done everyone else too. 

I haven't been looking in here very much recently because I'm putting my feet up weight-wise. I've decided to maintain at or just below 14st. So in terms of weight loss, my task is at an end.

Andy


----------



## Andy HB

Total Weight Loss is now ....

5 Stone


----------



## Northerner

Well done Steff, must be all that hard work!


----------



## AJLang

Well done Steff


----------



## slipper

Well done Steff, happy to add my 1lb loss too.

*Total group Loss: 5 Stone 1 lb*


----------



## Northerner

slipper said:


> Well done Steff, happy to add my 1lb loss too.
> 
> *Total group Loss: 5 Stone 1 lb*



Well done slipper!


----------



## Steff

Thank you 

Well done slipper you keep doing this lol


----------



## slipper

Steff said:


> Thank you
> 
> Well done slipper you keep doing this lol



He He, I am struggling now though Steff, especially in this cold.


----------



## lucy123

Well done Stef and Slipper - and a great big well done to all for reaching 5 stone - that last stone came off quickly!!

I think I have decided to give myself two weeks kick start with a slim fast/weightwatcher meal diet.

I am so busy with work at the moment, I am failing to eat breakfast and lunch when I should and then in the evening am very aware that my dinner portion size is getting bigger.

I am behind my target now but know I will catch up and this seems an easy way of doing it (no planning or cooking really involved).

What are your thoughts? Its just for a kick start to get me back on it again?
Please let me know what  you think.

I am planning on 3 shakes per day = 690 cals + a 600 calorie dinner. If I add anything it will be fresh vegetables to nibble on or some homemade veg soup.

Because I exercise a lot, I will add a  banana before any exercise.

Does this sound okay?  If so, I will buy it today and start tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner

What's the GI of these shakes like Lucy? With you being 'special', might it trigger reactive hypos if the GI is too high? I'm afraid I have no experience of such diets.


----------



## cherrypie

Is this the sort of thing you mean Lucy?

French Vanilla Slimfast nutritional data.
http://caloriecount.about.com/calories-slim-fast-french-vanilla-i107696
Seems high in sugar.


----------



## lucy123

Similar but not the ready made ones.

I don't know how to calcualte the gi level Alan??

I have bought a pack and am testing before and after and will report back.
If they make me go too high then yes I would be at risk of the dreaded hypos increasing so will monitor it closely.

If all else fails back to the simple low gi. Its only maybe for a week to kick start me back into things whilst very busy at work. I have no spare time at all at the moment!


----------



## lucy123

Here goes:

Pre shake bs: 5.2


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Well Done Di for getting your Jeans on now bet you will look fab when out in them and bet you will feel fab too which is great.

*Steff*

Well done on your loss too sweetie fingers must be working hard on your ipad, that's where it's gone lol!_


----------



## Steff

Sazzaroo said:


> _Well Done Di for getting your Jeans on now bet you will look fab when out in them and bet you will feel fab too which is great.
> 
> *Steff*
> 
> Well done on your loss too sweetie fingers must be working hard on your ipad, that's where it's gone lol!_



tut tut saz ill have you know its all through hard work and gritted teeth


----------



## Sazzaroo

_I'm sure it is Sweetie, Oh hang on my other leg has bells on you know_


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done Slipper and Steff!

Let us know how you get on with the shakes Lucy


----------



## lucy123

Thanks for asking Daisymoo - I wasn't sure whether to carry on posting the bs levels yesterday.

1 hour test was 8.3 
2 hour test was 5.9

Is that okay?

I have to say the shakes are tasty.

I am also having low gi snacks like nuts and apple to fill in the gaps.

Today I am going to try three shakes, 3 low gi snacks and a ww meal.
Total calories will be about 1400.

I will also drink lots of water and visit the gym, but have one snack before and one after to help prevent a hypo.


----------



## Northerner

I'd say those results are fine Lucy


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Alan  - am I right in thinking the important thing is that they go back to where they started after 2 hours?


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Hi Lucy,

Have been reading your posts on the shakes and wanted to say that when I did them then went back to "real food" I put the weight back on. My concern for you hun is that you won't get the proper nutrients and goodness you would from a regular meal. I hear what you are saying about work and being busy BUT I do believe you gave me some great feedback last week about planning for the days I would be busy and that is what I have done so thank you for that. I would say if you are going ahead (and it's your choice of course hun) then what about a compromise and have 2 shakes and a proper meal or 1 shake, a soup and a proper meal? Just a suggestion but I wish you well Lucy what ever you decide and keep us posted. x

I wish to add my drop this week of 2.5lbs, was 2.3/4lbs on my scales but i know we add to the nearest half on here. 

I wish You all a positive and healthy week ahead_

*TGL 5 STONE 3.5LBS*


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Thanks Alan  - am I right in thinking the important thing is that they go back to where they started after 2 hours?



Well, ideally the important thing is that they rise steadily to a peak of no more than 8.5 at two hours and then decline again steadily to around 5 before the next meal - but that can be very difficult to achieve. But your one hour and two hour readings suggest that you are doing this, so it shows that all your efforts since diagnosis have equipped you with the ability to respond well to what you eat/drink.  What would not be ideal would be if they shot up to 12 after an hour, then declined to 8.3 at two hours - it is thought that the spikes are what may be damaging if they are the norm rather than the exception.


----------



## lucy123

Sazzaroo said:


> Hi Lucy,
> 
> Have been reading your posts on the shakes and wanted to say that when I did them then went back to "real food" I put the weight back on. My concern for you hun is that you won't get the proper nutrients and goodness you would from a regular meal. I hear what you are saying about work and being busy BUT I do believe you gave me some great feedback last week about planning for the days I would be busy and that is what I have done so thank you for that. I would say if you are going ahead (and it's your choice of course hun) then what about a compromise and have 2 shakes and a proper meal or 1 shake, a soup and a proper meal? Just a suggestion but I wish you well Lucy what ever you decide and keep us posted. x



Hi Sazarroo - just to be clear I am not doing the slimfast shake diet - just replacing one or two meals a day with it to make sure I actually have something. Today I am going for the two shakes and a ww meal as I need a real kick start, but one of the snacks is homemade soup, one is almonds and one is a banana. 

Tomorrow will probably be just one shake at lunch with normal breakfast and meal thrown in.

Its more to stop me missing meals and then overindulging for the rest of the day...and the shakes are quite nice really. I wouldn't do the slimfast diet though as I do know from experience these diets don't work in the long run.


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Well, ideally the important thing is that they rise steadily to a peak of no more than 8.5 at two hours and then decline again steadily to around 5 before the next meal - but that can be very difficult to achieve. But your one hour and two hour readings suggest that you are doing this, so it shows that all your efforts since diagnosis have equipped you with the ability to respond well to what you eat/drink.  What would not be ideal would be if they shot up to 12 after an hour, then declined to 8.3 at two hours - it is thought that the spikes are what may be damaging if they are the norm rather than the exception.



Thanks Alan - I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> _...I wish to add my drop this week of 2.5lbs, was 2.3/4lbs on my scales but i know we add to the nearest half on here.
> 
> I wish You all a positive and healthy week ahead_
> 
> *TGL 5 STONE 3.5LBS*



Congratulations Sazzaroo!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Sazaroo!  Enjoy the soup!


----------



## Steff

Saz well done glad to hear of your weight loss x


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Thanks to all of you for the support, it's the best!

Lucy
Ok I understand now and I hope that it helps hun, thoughts will be with you this week and good luck x
Am off to make some soup now for the week !_


----------



## lucy123

Enjoy it Sazaroo - I might have a few more recipes for you when I have a little more time.


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Hi Lucy,

That would be great, never got chance to make the soup yesterday but the barley is out and am rolling up me sleeves today!_


----------



## Katieb

No weight loss again this week. It's half term and am off work, so have had more wine than usual plus fish and chips for Valentine's with family  It wasn't worth it though - I can honestly say I didn't enjoy them (far too greasy)! However, have been to the gym, out walking etc, so hopefully won't gain either. I've reached that awful plateau just before hitting target where evey pound is a struggle, so I really need to focus. I have my review in May and want to lose my last stone by then. I've lost 3 stones already, so am pleased about that, but I need to keep going.............. Katiexx


----------



## Northerner

You will do it Katie  I have found the same now about greasy food - just don't enjoy it. I was contemplating having a pizza the other day, but the thought of the grease and carb overload just put me right off. I might make one of my own, always nicer than shop-bought  

I don't have any weight loss to report either, in fact I've put a couple of pounds back on. It's not unusual for me to fluctuate like that though. Looking back I have actually lost ten pounds since this time last year, so I'm happy with that!


----------



## Katieb

Northerner said:


> You will do it Katie  I have found the same now about greasy food - just don't enjoy it. I was contemplating having a pizza the other day, but the thought of the grease and carb overload just put me right off. I might make one of my own, always nicer than shop-bought
> 
> I don't have any weight loss to report either, in fact I've put a couple of pounds back on. It's not unusual for me to fluctuate like that though. Looking back I have actually lost ten pounds since this time last year, so I'm happy with that!



Thanks Alan. Yes, I know I need to look at the bigger picture. I am now a lot lighter, fitter and healthier than a year ago, so just need to plod on. It's hard sometimes though and I do sometimes get tempted away from the straight and narrow from time to time! Then I am only human after all! Katiex


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done Sazz!

And you've done brill Katie. I think the same has happened to me though. I've been hovering around the 9stone mark for a couple of weeks and in a bit of a rut. Think my body is like 'I've already lost 2 stone- leave me alone and reward me with some chocolate!'


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Ok peeps a wee boost is needed here me thinks!

*Katie*

It's ok to have a dip now and again and am pleased you are recognising your achievements which is the best. Go girl get back on that "horse" and head for the horizon !

*Alan*

No worries bout the "add on" with this cold weather around it'll keep ya warm and you'll soon get it off again when you're running along the highway i'm quite sure!

*Daisy Moo*

Hell kiddo if you want a reward of a wee piece of chocy go for it. Again am pleased you are recognising the great work you have already done.

Stick with it peeps you are all worth it and yes "WE ARE ONLY HUMAN"_


----------



## lucy123

Katieb - Well done on the 3 stone loss and just think how much better you feel for it - then think how much another stone feels and how much better still you will feel. 

Daisymoo - Well done to you too Daisy - maybe treat yourself to a bit of choccie on the promise that you will be straight back on it.

Alan - I think its the cold weather effect - can't be easy running in the cold and I am sure its natures way of keeping you warm.

So - heres a suggestion to the three of  you - write a food diary for this week before you shop - and stick to it (as well as exercise). No naughty extras this week -and keep an eye on portion size and see where you are next week -  now there is a challenge for all 3 of you! but I know you can do it.


----------



## Katieb

lucy123 said:


> Katieb - Well done on the 3 stone loss and just think how much better you feel for it - then think how much another stone feels and how much better still you will feel.
> 
> Daisymoo - Well done to you too Daisy - maybe treat yourself to a bit of choccie on the promise that you will be straight back on it.
> 
> Alan - I think its the cold weather effect - can't be easy running in the cold and I am sure its natures way of keeping you warm.
> 
> So - heres a suggestion to the three of  you - write a food diary for this week before you shop - and stick to it (as well as exercise). No naughty extras this week -and keep an eye on portion size and see where you are next week -  now there is a challenge for all 3 of you! but I know you can do it.



Thankyou Lucy (and the rest of you) for your continued support. How are you doing Lucy? Have read your posts re HbA1c etc and wondered if you are feeling better now? You are my inspiration you know! You too are doing brilliantly well! What's on your menu today? Think I'll have home made soup for lunch (keep a stash in the freezer) and salmon, veggies and new pots (a couple of tiny ones) with a low fat dollop of parsley sauce for dinner! I need to lay of the vino - being off work is not an excuse to indulge!! (Hic!) Katiexx


----------



## Mark T

I think you are all doing extremely well with everything.  It?s still only February and you are already into the 5lbs !!!

For me, I?m running about 1 lb over my normal weight and just over 2 lb?s over my lowest weight.  I?m not sure whether that is a ?winter? effect or the fact I?ve picked up my exercise regime a little.  I covered 53 km on bike and walking last month which I was impressed with myself for.


----------



## lucy123

Katieb said:


> Thankyou Lucy (and the rest of you) for your continued support. How are you doing Lucy? Have read your posts re HbA1c etc and wondered if you are feeling better now? You are my inspiration you know! You too are doing brilliantly well! What's on your menu today? Think I'll have home made soup for lunch (keep a stash in the freezer) and salmon, veggies and new pots (a couple of tiny ones) with a low fat dollop of parsley sauce for dinner! I need to lay of the vino - being off work is not an excuse to indulge!! (Hic!) Katiexx



Hi Katie - and thank you for being so thoughtful. It really has made my day!
I am doing okay. What I haven't made clear to the group is that I suffer from insulin floods that can cause a humongous sudden weight gain (E.g Saturday saw a gain of 12lbs overnight despite a good diet). This was confirmed in  hospital when a 10lb overnight gain was recorded. All I can do is keep good control of my bs and try to keep getting the weight off as soon as it goes on. I hasten to say I have since lost 10lbs since Sunday and only 2lb away from where I was previously! So I am hoping next week I can get back on my 2lb loss a week plan again (until the next flood).

When I am sailing along on the 2lb a week plan, I actually find it quite easy and just a part of my life (not like a diet as I eat well). If it wasn't for the floods I am sure I could be at goal by now.

I have to say that my attitude towards the floods has changed in that before I used to get so annoyed after trying for say 5 weeks to lost 10lb to then put it all on overnight - and used to rebel and eat what I wanted. This year my aim is to just attack the flood gain and get it off as soon as possible and it does seem to be working as already this year if I lose my extra 2lbs to get back on plan I will have lost 12lbs -which isn't bad!

I see the consultant again on Thursday next week so will be discussing things further with him - but I just know that this year I will conquer the weight issue!   - Hope I haven't bored anyone with my long post!


----------



## Katieb

Hi Lucy - no, you're not boring me at any rate! Never heard of insulin floods. That must be a real nuisance for you, but you seem to have it all under control. You learn something new every day.

You have done, and continue to do amazingly well! Like you, I mostly do fine ie. consider my eating to be the norm rather than a diet. But, every now and then I do something stupid like eat fish and chips! I also bought my husband a big box of Thorntons choccies for Valentines and have dipped in there a couple of times! Funny thing is, if it's not there I'm not bothered! Answer - don't buy it in the first place! I do like the odd glass of wine, but it does push my bg up the following morning. The morning readings are my hotspot, so I need to be careful there. It takes hard work to keep them below 6.

I will do as I am told and write a food diary for the next 7 days and hopefully will have a loss to report next week! No treats for me until I am back on track. Keep smiling Katiexx


----------



## Emmal31

Hi Everyone

I've been on a diet since last thursday didn't want to say on here until I knew I had lost some weight. I am gobsmacked at how much I have lost this past week. I've lost 6lbs  xx


----------



## lucy123

Katieb said:


> Hi Lucy - no, you're not boring me at any rate! Never heard of insulin floods. That must be a real nuisance for you, but you seem to have it all under control. You learn something new every day.
> 
> You have done, and continue to do amazingly well! Like you, I mostly do fine ie. consider my eating to be the norm rather than a diet. But, every now and then I do something stupid like eat fish and chips! I also bought my husband a big box of Thorntons choccies for Valentines and have dipped in there a couple of times! Funny thing is, if it's not there I'm not bothered! Answer - don't buy it in the first place! I do like the odd glass of wine, but it does push my bg up the following morning. The morning readings are my hotspot, so I need to be careful there. It takes hard work to keep them below 6.
> 
> I will do as I am told and write a food diary for the next 7 days and hopefully will have a loss to report next week! No treats for me until I am back on track. Keep smiling Katiexx




Well done for taking up the challenge Katie!  Now where are Northerner and Daisymoo?  Come on out you two ...I can see you hiding behind the sofa!


----------



## Northerner

Thanks Sazz and Lucy  Out of interest I weighed myself this morning and the two pounds have disappeared again! Can't report a net loss, but hoepfully will be able to on my 'official' weigh-in day on Monday


----------



## lucy123

Thats good Alan -  there are still a few days until Monday so I am sure you will get there.


----------



## Katieb

Well done Emma and welcome to the WLG! 6lbs in phenomenal! Didn't think to look at the cumulative weight loss, so will leave the total for the group to Lucy! Keep posting on here Emma. The more the merrier!

You are so funny Lucy!!!

Katiexx


----------



## lucy123

Emmal31 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I've been on a diet since last thursday didn't want to say on here until I knew I had lost some weight. I am gobsmacked at how much I have lost this past week. I've lost 6lbs  xx



Hi Emma - thats an amazing start - well done you!
You don't have to give a lot of detail - but do you want to lose much weight? What have you been eating this week?  I bet you feel much more positive with such a good first week loss.


----------



## slipper

6 lbs, amazing, well done Emma, keep at it.

The insulin floods are interesting Lucy, I wonder what the actual weight increase is, fluid retention perhaps.

I doubt I will loss on my official weigh in tomorrow, static again when I looked today, of course its natures way in cold weather to retain the insulation, oh yes, definately that


----------



## lucy123

slipper said:


> 6 lbs, amazing, well done Emma, keep at it.
> 
> The insulin floods are interesting Lucy, I wonder what the actual weight increase is, fluid retention perhaps.
> 
> I doubt I will loss on my official weigh in tomorrow, static again when I looked today, of course its natures way in cold weather to retain the insulation, oh yes, definately that



Maybe a couple of quick jogs round the block today would help slipper?

Absolutely no idea what causes the weight gain - but the consutant seems to understand why! maybe I should ask a few more questions next week.


----------



## slipper

A 1 lb loss I'm surprised to say, but happy about.

I.m almost where I want to be now, so I have noticed it is harder, and fluctuating, but the trend down is there still.  Roll on spring, may be easier then do you think? Started at 12st 6lb, now 11st 12lb, so pleased with that.

Not sure what the TGL is Lucy, do you keep the score?


----------



## Mark T

slipper said:


> ...Not sure what the TGL is Lucy, do you keep the score?


Anyone can add their loss to the running total.

I think we are at 5 st 10.5 lb  counting in your 1lb and Emma's 6lb.


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Hi Emma - thats an amazing start - well done you!
> You don't have to give a lot of detail - but do you want to lose much weight? What have you been eating this week?  I bet you feel much more positive with such a good first week loss.



Thank you Katieb, slipper and lucy.

I'd like to loose at least 1 stone, the last time I was on a diet I had a target weight but I never got down to it so that is my aim. I've just been eating meals that I would have been before my diet perhaps smaller portions but not drastically. My main problem is I love to snack in the evenings so I have cut out the snacking. If I feel a bit hungry I make myself a cup of tea. I've been doing extra exercise too, I am a keen swimmer so I've been doing that as usual and also started doing pilates again. This week I've done my pilates 3 times and been swimming 3 times and I am swimming again tonight. 

I'm really pleased with how well I did with my first week and with a big loss it has really pushed me to keep going. Glad to be back in the WLG  xx


----------



## Emmal31

slipper said:


> A 1 lb loss I'm surprised to say, but happy about.
> 
> I.m almost where I want to be now, so I have noticed it is harder, and fluctuating, but the trend down is there still.  Roll on spring, may be easier then do you think? Started at 12st 6lb, now 11st 12lb, so pleased with that.
> 
> Not sure what the TGL is Lucy, do you keep the score?



Well done on your weight loss


----------



## lucy123

slipper said:


> A 1 lb loss I'm surprised to say, but happy about.
> 
> I.m almost where I want to be now, so I have noticed it is harder, and fluctuating, but the trend down is there still.  Roll on spring, may be easier then do you think? Started at 12st 6lb, now 11st 12lb, so pleased with that.
> 
> Not sure what the TGL is Lucy, do you keep the score?



Well done Slipper - what a nice surprise - did you do the jog around the block?
Keep up the good work. Lighter nights and warmer weather should help in my opinion as I think we automatically become more active.


----------



## lucy123

Emmal31 said:


> Thank you Katieb, slipper and lucy.
> 
> I'd like to loose at least 1 stone, the last time I was on a diet I had a target weight but I never got down to it so that is my aim. I've just been eating meals that I would have been before my diet perhaps smaller portions but not drastically. My main problem is I love to snack in the evenings so I have cut out the snacking. If I feel a bit hungry I make myself a cup of tea. I've been doing extra exercise too, I am a keen swimmer so I've been doing that as usual and also started doing pilates again. This week I've done my pilates 3 times and been swimming 3 times and I am swimming again tonight.
> 
> I'm really pleased with how well I did with my first week and with a big loss it has really pushed me to keep going. Glad to be back in the WLG  xx



That all sounds very sensible to me Emma. Cutting out snacks and reducing portion sizes whilst increasing the exercise seems a good way to go.


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done Emma, Alan and Slipper! 

I will start your challenge this week Lucy (as we go shopping on Monday nights-we like our routine!)  Have def tucked into a bit too much choc this week-been very stressed over our poor guinea pig (she had to have an unexpected operation and is still not out of the woods yet).   Not an excuse though- gotta learn that eating will not help my stress levels (or the piggy situation). Emotional eating has always been weak point though  Hopefully the challenge will keep me focussed and I can report a weightloss next week!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Stayed same this week

Bit of a food related week to be honest with our anniversary and my birthday so meals for both occasions with bubbly and deserts so all expected (thought I would have put on really but glad I haven't)

Physically I am feeling a bit better so am going to try and get out for walks this week and hope gravity kicks in!

Well done all and here's looking to a positive week ahead HUGS X_


----------



## Steff

Well done to all with losses stay the sames etc etc.
I have no loss to report which is surprising as i was expecting a rise cause ive had a very "comfortfood" week .


----------



## slipper

I read your post Steff as "I've had a very comfortable week",  which made me smile.  Even so, no gain is still positive so well done.


----------



## lucy123

daisymoo84 said:


> I will start your challenge this week Lucy (as we go shopping on Monday nights-we like our routine!)



I am holding you to it Daisymoo!
Well done on being motivated.


----------



## lucy123

Sazzaroo said:


> _Stayed same this week
> 
> Bit of a food related week to be honest with our anniversary and my birthday so meals for both occasions with bubbly and deserts so all expected (thought I would have put on really but glad I haven't)
> 
> Physically I am feeling a bit better so am going to try and get out for walks this week and hope gravity kicks in!
> 
> Well done all and here's looking to a positive week ahead HUGS X_



Hi Sazzaroo,

To stay the same on a week with a birthday and an anniversary in brilliant in my view!  Well done you -now straight back on it this week!


----------



## lucy123

*3 day weekends - how to break the cycle?*

I am doing absolutely terrificly 4 days a week on  my diet at the moment -and feel terrific when off it.

I don't know why  but Friday (work from home),Saturday and Sunday are becoming hopeless.

Its silly really as I enjoy what i eat the other 4 days and then for the latter 3 days something in me just goes out of routine and I end up feeling rubbish. I don't even enjoy what i am having. Its like I try to eat what I know I shouldn't.

So if I know all of this and I enjoy Mondays to Thursday why oh why do I do it?

I promised myself this week I wouldn't.

I also know if I can break this ridiculous cycle my weight loss will  be vastly improved - and feel I will really be on the run home to victory!

Diet is about lifestyle changes isn't it and I feel that this is the last bit of naughtiness I need to change.

So I am going to pledge that I will make it through next weekend sticking to my healthy eating. Any tips on how to do it please?  I did shop properly this week but still didn't stick to it.

I have to make this a complete lifestyle change - so any suggestions would be most welcome. 

BTW its not that I am bored - I do all my sport, cleaning, etc at weekend.

I think pychologically I have always in the past associated weekends with rest and relaxation - and along with that comfort food - and as I said its the last thing I need to break the cycle on to win this rotten game!

Sorry for rambling -  hope you get what I mean


----------



## Katieb

lucy123 said:


> I am doing absolutely terrificly 4 days a week on  my diet at the moment -and feel terrific when off it.
> 
> I don't know why  but Friday (work from home),Saturday and Sunday are becoming hopeless.
> 
> Its silly really as I enjoy what i eat the other 4 days and then for the latter 3 days something in me just goes out of routine and I end up feeling rubbish. I don't even enjoy what i am having. Its like I try to eat what I know I shouldn't.
> 
> So if I know all of this and I enjoy Mondays to Thursday why oh why do I do it?
> 
> I promised myself this week I wouldn't.
> 
> I also know if I can break this ridiculous cycle my weight loss will  be vastly improved - and feel I will really be on the run home to victory!
> 
> Diet is about lifestyle changes isn't it and I feel that this is the last bit of naughtiness I need to change.
> 
> So I am going to pledge that I will make it through next weekend sticking to my healthy eating. Any tips on how to do it please?  I did shop properly this week but still didn't stick to it.
> 
> I have to make this a complete lifestyle change - so any suggestions would be most welcome.
> 
> BTW its not that I am bored - I do all my sport, cleaning, etc at weekend.
> 
> I think pychologically I have always in the past associated weekends with rest and relaxation - and along with that comfort food - and as I said its the last thing I need to break the cycle on to win this rotten game!
> 
> Sorry for rambling -  hope you get what I mean



Mmm! I see a bit of me in you! Friday night is curry and wine night! A treat for how hard I have worked and how stressed I have been (or at least that's how I see it!). And I too need to break the chain! So let's make a pledge to each other to have a good weekend together! We can share our plans and menus and share success stories of weight loss the following week! Are we on? Katiexxx


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Ditto katie and Lucy, 

I used to have a rather long weekend and now know that is not the way for me so I decided that on the day of my weigh in (Sunday) I have that as my treat day (not day to go mad) but I have maybe a Bacon sarnie or scrambled egg for brunch and a lovely roast with desert for tea. 

Weigh in day is not a day I look forward to but made easier knowing I shall have something yummy (in moderation) on that day!_


----------



## lucy123

Katieb said:


> Mmm! I see a bit of me in you! Friday night is curry and wine night! A treat for how hard I have worked and how stressed I have been (or at least that's how I see it!). And I too need to break the chain! So let's make a pledge to each other to have a good weekend together! We can share our plans and menus and share success stories of weight loss the following week! Are we on? Katiexxx



Yes - we are on Katieb - I vow to stick to my 1600 cals on Friday, Saturday(on which I have a tennis tournament too!) and Sunday!

My idea is the more weekends I can get through on 1600 cals the more they will become the norm and get easier! I don't really drink alcohol so thats not a problem!

Fingers crossed for the weekend for us.

Thanks for the support too


----------



## lucy123

Sazzaroo said:


> _Ditto katie and Lucy,
> 
> I used to have a rather long weekend and now know that is not the way for me so I decided that on the day of my weigh in (Sunday) I have that as my treat day (not day to go mad) but I have maybe a Bacon sarnie or scrambled egg for brunch and a lovely roast with desert for tea.
> 
> Weigh in day is not a day I look forward to but made easier knowing I shall have something yummy (in moderation) on that day!_




I am afraid this is how I started. Having a treat on weigh in day on Friday when the shopping arrived too

I think it then advanced to another treat followed by another, until now its eat without planning or thinking - or with total disregard for the plan!

I just know if I can break this cycle it will speed up the loss.

I have enough unnecessary weight gain to cope with when I have my insulin floods so why make it harder for myself?

I can see clearly what the problem is I just have to be stricter with  myself and do it.

I am not saying don't have your bacon sarnie Sazzaroo - as long as you keep getting back on it straight away - unlike myself

Thanks for the support too!

I will do it this weekend - I will - I will - I will


----------



## Sazzaroo

*Go Lucy!*​
_I think you have put down everything there and when needed you could look back on that post to give yourself a reminder of what, when and how. You support us all on here and I'm sure I'm right by saying this that we all want to support in anyway we can!

I only have the lean bacon on Sunday morn with my Burgen bread and is restricted to that day only (my rules lol) Rest of week tis wheetabix (other supermarket brands widely available ) or cinnamon porridge_


----------



## Katieb

Game on Lucy! Have managed (at last!) to lose 2lbs this week, so total group weight loss now:-

5 st 12.5 lb

Just need to get through my 3 day weekend...! Katiexx


----------



## Northerner

Katieb said:


> Game on Lucy! Have managed (at last!) to lose 2lbs this week, so total group weight loss now:-
> 
> 5 st 12.5 lb
> 
> Just need to get through my 3 day weekend...! Katiexx



Well done Katie!  Good luck for the weekend!


----------



## Steff

well done katie x


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Congrats katie and you can beat this 3 day weekend, remember it's always YOUR choice hun.

*MAY THE FORCE (of the WLG) BE WITH YOU*_


----------



## Steff

Been a tough week this week been so tempted with snacking espeically at work theres so much temptation gr but managed just about to back off
 Anyways 1lb weight loss this week after last weeks maintain

total weight loss

12 st 13lb


----------



## slipper

Well done Katie, thats a good loss.

Alas, no loss for me this week, 

Edit, and to you Steff, well done. Your post wasn't there when I typed this last.


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Well done Steff, glad you resisted the big T (temptation) and great on the drop.

Better luck next week Slipper well done on the stay though hun!

Hugs all round (feeling generous today)_


----------



## Katieb

Well done Steff and (as you would say to me Slipper!) a maintain is deserving of a well done too! Thanks for your support too Sazz and Friday night tonight, so need to be good!! Katiex


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Woo hoo i've dropped another 2lb this week_


*TGL 6 stone 1.5lbs*

_What a great way to end Feb and a very respectable group total.

Well done everyone and here's looking to another successful month in March.

*Happy Sunday peeps*_


----------



## Steff

Sazzaroo said:


> _Woo hoo i've dropped another 2lb this week_
> 
> 
> *TGL 6 stone 1.5lbs*
> 
> _What a great way to end Feb and a very respectable group total.
> 
> Well done everyone and here's looking to another successful month in March.
> 
> *Happy Sunday peeps*_



Great news Saz well done x


----------



## Katieb

Well done on the weight loss Sazz, you are really motoring now! Katiex


----------



## Dizzydi

Well done everyone..... Brilliant total so far for the first two months of the year. 

I have stayed the same for the last 3 weeks....... Maybe I'm at my ideal weight? I don't know, still want to drop at least 4 to 10 lb


----------



## Emmal31

Well done to all of you who have lost/ stayed the same this week.

I have had quite a lot of hypo's this last week ( I am currently trying to sort out my basal) it is also that time of the month for me so I have stayed the same this week which I am more than happy with, I am hoping I get a loss at the end of this week.


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Well done to all of you who have lost/ stayed the same this week.
> 
> I have had quite a lot of hypo's this last week ( I am currently trying to sort out my basal) it is also that time of the month for me so I have stayed the same this week which I am more than happy with, I am hoping I get a loss at the end of this week.



Nice positive thinking Emma it will happen at the end of week hun x x


----------



## Emmal31

Steff said:


> Nice positive thinking Emma it will happen at the end of week hun x x



Thanks hun  xx


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done everyone 

I've given up choc for lent so am hoping that will kick start something x


----------



## Emmal31

No weight loss for me to report again this week, I really felt like I had lost some weight this past week.


----------



## slipper

Next week for sure then Emma

I have struggled for a couple of weeks now, but just managed to scrape in with  1lb loss. I think I may be into the normal weight area now on the chart but most peeps say I am too slim. Just wonder if these charts are accurate,

TGL: 6 stone 2.5lbs

Edit :BMI now 25.08 oh well, another pound to go then .


----------



## Steff

Well done slipper

I join Emma in the no weight loss camp this week


----------



## slipper

We cant win all the time Steff, you are doing so well too. I found it stays stable for no reason and then I get some loss.


----------



## Katieb

Good work Slipper. No loss for me this week, but no gain either Think this will be the pattern now til I reach goal weight (though at this rate it will be Christmas!!) Katiex


----------



## Steff

Is Lucy ok not seen her about for abit?


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Hello All,

I've dropped another 1.5lbs, bit later checking in for last week!_

*TGL 6ST 4LBS*

_Good luck to all this week x_


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> _Hello All,
> 
> I've dropped another 1.5lbs, bit later checking in for last week!_
> 
> *TGL 6ST 4LBS*
> 
> _Good luck to all this week x_



Well done Sazzaroo! I've actually lost three pounds, which may be partly because I have been poorly and lacked an appetite - but I'm still claiming it! 

*TGL 6ST 7LBS*


----------



## AJLang

well done Sazzaroo and Northener


----------



## Steff

Well done sazz and Alan xx


----------



## Emmal31

Well done sazzaroo and northerner 

It was weigh in day today and I have lost 3lbs this week  I am very happy, I was beginning to think I should come off the diet last week but I am glad I didn't. 
TGL 6ST 10LBS


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> Well done sazzaroo and northerner
> 
> It was weigh in day today and I have lost 3lbs this week  I am very happy, I was beginning to think I should come off the diet last week but I am glad I didn't.
> TGL 6ST 10LBS



Brilliant Emma! Well done!


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner said:


> Brilliant Emma! Well done!



Thank you


----------



## Steff

Well done Emma
2lb loss for me this week 


total weight loss

6st 12lb


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well done Emma
> 2lb loss for me this week
> 
> 
> total weight loss
> 
> 6st 12lb



Hey, well done Steff!


----------



## AJLang

Well done Emma and Steff


----------



## slipper

Very well done Emma and Steff, great results.

Nothing for me this week, but I am relaxed about that, as long as I dont gain.


----------



## Steff

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Wow Emma and Steff look at you two bumping up the total!

Well done girls and good luck for next week it's great_


----------



## AJLang

I weigh one pound less than I did when I last recorded my weight on here at the beginning of February


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Every pound counts Amanda no matter how long it takes hun._

*TGL 6st 13lb*


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done Emma, Steff and Amanda  You're doing so well!

I've stayed the same this week which I'm happy with


----------



## Katieb

Well done everyone! Like Daisy I have stayed the same (again!), but struggling a bit at the moment with lots of issues! Got to keep going..........!!!! Katie xx


----------



## Steff

A maintain is good x well done both


----------



## Sazzaroo

_I'm joining the STAY THE SAMERS this week!

Be kind to yourselves ladies we will drop some more soon doesn't hurt to have a week or 2's absence and a maintain is better than a gain.

Hugs to all of yous!_


----------



## Katieb

...and hugs to you too Saz! You're absolutely right, a maintain is just fine! Love and best wishes. Katiexx


----------



## Steff

No loss for me this week 


Weight loss remains 


6st 13 lb


----------



## slipper

I think its catching, no loss for me again either.


----------



## Northerner

Or me! You'd think I'd lose a bit after that half marathon, but I guess most of it was water and went straight back on. Plus, the pork pies I had been dreaming about on the way round probably didn't help either! They were nice though...


----------



## Emmal31

I've lost 1lb this week. Well done everyone that has maintained this week

Total group loss is 6ST 14LBS


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> I've lost 1lb this week. Well done everyone that has maintained this week
> 
> Total group loss is 6ST 14LBS



Well done fellow maintainers 

Emma good news on 1lb off x x well done


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> I've lost 1lb this week. Well done everyone that has maintained this week
> 
> Total group loss is 6ST 14LBS



I think we'll find that that is the same as 7ST!!

Well done Emma!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Well done Emma on your drop this week and congrats on the maintainers too an thinking of you all! wishing you all well for next week 

I only set my target for 1lb this week but this morning I see it was a 3lb drop so am over the moon._

*TGL 7st 3lbs*


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> _Well done Emma on your drop this week and congrats on the maintainers too an thinking of you all! wishing you all well for next week
> 
> I only set my target for 1lb this week but this morning I see it was a 3lb drop so am over the moon._
> 
> *TGL 7st 3lbs*



Brilliant Sazzaroo! Well done!


----------



## Sazzaroo

*Cheers ears!*


----------



## AJLang

Well done Emma and Sazaroo - you're doing brilliantly.  Also well done to all of you who maintained.  I put on 2lbs despite totally and utterly (and honestly) keeping to my WW points for the whole week.  Hopefully I will be able to post a weight loss next week.


----------



## daisymoo84

Good luck Amanda and well done Emma and Sazzaroo.

I stayed the same yet again this week  Nevermind there's always next week


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Hey Ladies and Lads (if you are reading!)

If it helps maybe to break the maintain is what could you do different this week that you did last week? Maybe cutting out a slice of bread? Upping water intake? just one or two things to change,you know small steps an all!

Just a thought!

Sending good wishes to all of you though for a positive week_ x


----------



## lucy123

Hi all, not sure if anyone noticed (???) but I have taken a short break to refresh myself - but hopefully I am back for a while now.

Despite a major load of stress in the past few weeks I am pleased to say that my current weight is now only 0.5lb above my lightest.

I hope to record a loss next week - but we will see.

Well done to you all with the losses - and also with the maintains (which are equally as important!).  To those who are struggling - please give me a shout if you need a little more support - happy to help. 

Good luck all for this week!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Yay well done Lucy so pleased for you and yes I noticed you had not been around and thought you were taking time out as things were a little stressful back then.

Great to have you back sweetie and you can blow this right out of the water and we are all behind you wooo hoooo_


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Sazarroo.

Feeling more postive again today - each day is getting better.
The scales have told me that i am back to my lightest since xmas again - so am going to sit today and plan some good meals for this week.

I hope to record a loss next Friday which will then be my lightest this year!

I could do with some suggestions of healthy low carb meals if anyone has any to motivate me again.

I have also decided to cut down on my coffee intake again this week.


----------



## lucy123

I hope no-0ne minds me posting again today - I hope I haven't frightened everyone away!!

I have just had a major achievement in my healthy eating plan. We had some chinese left over from yesterday and it is in the fridge and I couldn't stop thinking that I could have it 'when alone' today - I am sure you all know those moments. Well I have stopped for a moment - thought about the outcome half an hour afterwards and how I would feel - and the whole lot is now in the bin!!

I am so proud of myself!

Its only a small achievement but I thought I would post it to see if it helps anyone else - so folks if you think you may cheat this week - stop and ask yourself if I have it how will I feel half an hour later?  If the answer is guilty, sick, greasy - bin it!  thats my motto for this week anyway!


----------



## Steff

Lucy that is brillaint it dont matter if its a small or big achievement hun so well done xx

1lb weight loss for me x

total weight loss.


7st 4 lb


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Lucy that is brillaint it dont matter if its a small or big achievement hun so well done xx
> 
> 1lb weight loss for me x
> 
> total weight loss.
> 
> 
> 7st 4 lb



Hey well done Steff!!

I still haven't lots anything for about 4 weeks, so I'm hoping Monday will have a little surprise loss for me. If not I'm resigned to the fact I aint supposed to lose anymore


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Steff - and well done on your 1lb loss - do you realise a 1lb loss per week is 52lbs in a year - which is just slightly short of 4 stone!


----------



## daisymoo84

Hi Lucy it's good to see you back 

Well done Steff on youe loss and Di a maintain is still very good!

Sazz I'm starting Rosemary Conley on Monday. I'm not one for diets and much prefer the healthy eating approach so am going mostly for the exercise class which is included. I'm hoping this will kick my weightloss again as only have a little way to go 

Good luck all x


----------



## slipper

Good for you Lucy and well done Steff on another loss.

For the third week now I have not had a loss, very nearly, but not quite.
Not sure why either, so Thurs I had fish and chips to see if I can kick start again.(Truth is I really really fancied them)

Had vertigo all this week and felt sorry for myself.


----------



## Katieb

slipper said:


> Good for you Lucy and well done Steff on another loss.
> 
> For the third week now I have not had a loss, very nearly, but not quite.
> Not sure why either, so Thurs I had fish and chips to see if I can kick start again.(Truth is I really really fancied them)
> 
> Had vertigo all this week and felt sorry for myself.



Yuk! Vertigo is awful! Have had it myself a few times and it's really debiliatating! Well done Steff on your loss, well done all the maintainers too and welcome back Lucy (have really missed you!). I have maintained again. Have had high waking bg this week (mostly over 6 and a first time 7!). The dreaded dissertation is coming along well now though, so in a week or so should be able to re-focus! I need to get more exercise though. I plan to get out my bike and dust it down this afternoon! Got to keep going............! Katiexx


----------



## lucy123

daisymoo84 said:


> Hi Lucy it's good to see you back
> 
> Well done Steff on youe loss and Di a maintain is still very good!
> 
> Sazz I'm starting Rosemary Conley on Monday. I'm not one for diets and much prefer the healthy eating approach so am going mostly for the exercise class which is included. I'm hoping this will kick my weightloss again as only have a little way to go
> 
> Good luck all x



Thank you Daisymoo!
Good luck with the Rosemary Conley exercise - anything that gets you moving is good in my books! Well done for taking the plunge!


----------



## lucy123

slipper said:


> Good for you Lucy and well done Steff on another loss.
> 
> For the third week now I have not had a loss, very nearly, but not quite.
> Not sure why either, so Thurs I had fish and chips to see if I can kick start again.(Truth is I really really fancied them)
> 
> Had vertigo all this week and felt sorry for myself.



Keep at it Slipper - common sense tells you if you stick at it - it has to come off. Are you very close to your goal at all - apologies if you have already told me this?

Fish and chip supper every now and then won't hurt - fingers crossed for you it has a great big kick attached to it!


----------



## lucy123

Katieb said:


> Yuk! Vertigo is awful! Have had it myself a few times and it's really debiliatating! Well done Steff on your loss, well done all the maintainers too and welcome back Lucy (have really missed you!). I have maintained again. Have had high waking bg this week (mostly over 6 and a first time 7!). The dreaded dissertation is coming along well now though, so in a week or so should be able to re-focus! I need to get more exercise though. I plan to get out my bike and dust it down this afternoon! Got to keep going............! Katiexx



Hi Katie - Thank you. I think to maintain whilst doing the end of your dissertation is an achievement in itself and sometimes you have to prioritise things - and your studies have to come first at the moment don't they. I remember doing my degree and at finals stage I could not function without a big bag of midget gems. I am sure once they are over and you have had a little celebration - you will be able to focus more. If you can maintain until then - that would be great. Good luck with it all x


----------



## Emmal31

Well done steff on your weight loss this week  and well done to all those that maintained

It's good to see you back Lucy, well done on binning the chinese that is a great achievement. 

I have lost 1lb this week which now means I am now at my lowest weight in 6 years. I am very pleased. 

Good luck everyone for the next week.

TGL 7ST 5LBS


----------



## Steff

Super news Emma mate well done x


----------



## Emmal31

Steff said:


> Super news Emma mate well done x



Thank you  xx


----------



## lucy123

Hi Emma - how fantastic - I bet that is a feeling you wish you could bottle!  Keep up the good work and you will definitely see the benefits. Also - not only are you at your lightest but just think where you could have ended up if you hadn't got to grips with it. Well done you.


----------



## slipper

lucy123 said:


> Keep at it Slipper - common sense tells you if you stick at it - it has to come off. Are you very close to your goal at all - apologies if you have already told me this?
> 
> Fish and chip supper every now and then won't hurt - fingers crossed for you it has a great big kick attached to it!



Thanks Lucy, yes, near my target but still 1/2 stone to go.


Well done Emma,


----------



## lucy123

slipper said:


> Thanks Lucy, yes, near my target but still 1/2 stone to go.
> 
> 
> Well done Emma,



I thought this might be the case Slipper - its the hardest part to lose that last bit - I remember from past experience a long time ago not being able to shift the last 4lbs. In the end I mentally changed my goal to where I was - and would you believe it within 2 weeks I had lost more than the 4lbs. Hope the fish supper worker for you.


----------



## Dizzydi

Finally lost this week 2lb.... 

Hopefully this is the start of the final 9lb less to loose. 

Well done on your lose Emma x


----------



## slipper

Well done Di, thats a good loss, hope its the pattern from now on.


----------



## Sazzaroo

_1lb on this week_


----------



## lucy123

Well done Di on your 2lb off - must be the running!  Keep at it - your goal isn't too far away now.

Sazzaroo - stick at it - its only a lb and you have done so well so far.


----------



## daisymoo84

Well done Emma and Di! 

Hopefully you can lose that pound next week Saz (and maybe more)


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Thanks for the well wishes peeps, was feeling down Sunday but had expected a gain as did eat some not so good choices last week due to me choosing to, no other excuse! I was struggling a bit with my job and not knowing whether I would have one by the end of March but good news is my contract will be renewed and for 12 months and my hours doubled so am really pleased.

I have also done some walking this week and am pleased about that too. 

Well done to all who dropped the lbs last week and good luck to everyone this one!_


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> _Thanks for the well wishes peeps, was feeling down Sunday but had expected a gain as did eat some not so good choices last week due to me choosing to, no other excuse! I was struggling a bit with my job and not knowing whether I would have one by the end of March but good news is my contract will be renewed and for 12 months and my hours doubled so am really pleased.
> 
> I have also done some walking this week and am pleased about that too.
> 
> Well done to all who dropped the lbs last week and good luck to everyone this one!_



Great news about the job Sazz


----------



## daisymoo84

That's good news Sazz


----------



## lucy123

Great news about the job Sazz - double hours and a 12 month contract -wow!  

I am sure you will be back on track now the worry is being sorted.


----------



## lucy123

YAAAAAAAAY!

4lbs off for me this week.


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> YAAAAAAAAY!
> 
> 4lbs off for me this week.



That's terrific Lucy, well done! 

With Di's and yours TGL 7ST 11LBS


----------



## Emmal31

Dizzydi said:


> Finally lost this week 2lb....
> 
> Hopefully this is the start of the final 9lb less to loose.
> 
> Well done on your lose Emma x



Well done on your weight loss Dizzydi  good luck on your last 9lb's x


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> YAAAAAAAAY!
> 
> 4lbs off for me this week.



Brilliant weight loss well done  you must be very pleased with yourself x


----------



## Emmal31

Thanks everyone for your posts last week.

I've really struggled with my blood sugars this past week especially with hypo's so I thought that I would have stayed the same but I am pleased to say I have lost 1lb this week 

So the total is 7ST 12LBS

Good luck everyone with your weight loss on the week ahead.


----------



## lucy123

Well done Emma - struggling with the bs and losing 1lb is a great achievement. Keep going this week. Let us know if you are still struggling and will try and help if we can.


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> That's terrific Lucy, well done!
> 
> With Di's and yours TGL 7ST 11LBS





Emmal31 said:


> Brilliant weight loss well done  you must be very pleased with yourself x



Thanks Alan and Emma - hopefully turning a corner at last!


----------



## Katieb

Well done Emma and fab job Lucy! You've both done brilliantly well! Another maintain for me, but that's all I aiming for at the moment. Katiexx


----------



## Steff

Emma well done and you as well Lucy congrats

maintain for me this week had a lapse with 2 easter eggs on Tuesday so im ok with this result


----------



## lucy123

Katieb said:


> Well done Emma and fab job Lucy! You've both done brilliantly well! Another maintain for me, but that's all I aiming for at the moment. Katiexx



Thanks Katie - and very well done you this week with another maintain - which considering all your stress and studying is excellemt!  Keep it up, the studying will soon be done and then you can really go back at it.


----------



## lucy123

Steff - a maintain considering the easter eggs is good!
As long as the eggs are now well and truly gone you should be fine for next week.
I have to say this week is the first week in my life when I think I am beginning to not like the taste of chocolate any more. Had a bit of galaxy the other night - just 2 squares - but was far too sweet.


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Hi everyone,

I'm so pleased for all who dropped the lbs this week and for all that maintained well done. I'm ashamed to say I have gained 6lb this week, am really annoyed but have eaten as I have a stinking cold right now and all I do is eat when I have it. Haven't been off the sofa for 2 days so felt a bit sorry for meself.
I am pushing myself to shake it off and doing everything I can with fluids, paracetamol/ibruprofen and good old vics. Guess I have been overdoing things a bit recently so need to slow things down a bit.

Today i am determined to get out of the house as it's Mr Roos birthday present of going to see Chris Rea in Brum tonight so don't want to miss it and don't think Mr Roo will want to go on his lonesome somehow!

Thanks for all the congrats for my job am still pleased about that just guess it's be over shadowed by the lurgi!

Good luck to all on the week a head and I shall be working hard to shed those lbs._


----------



## chris101

*2012 challenge*

Hi i will register for this challenge and hope to loose 2lbs this week.


----------



## Steff

chris101 said:


> Hi i will register for this challenge and hope to loose 2lbs this week.



Welcome onboard Chris good luck 



Saz-Draw a line under it mate, your the same as me if i get or cold or feel down in the dumps I reach for my crux which is food, it happens to the best of us hun you see you will be reporting a loss next week 

Hope you both enjoy tonights concert(my mums favourite Chris Rea)


----------



## lucy123

Welcome Chris - nice to have you with us.;

Sazz - dont worry about the 6lbs - it will come off. Its on now so draw the line under it. Once you are active again it will drop off. Try and get yourself well first- thats far more important at the moment.


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Good to have you with us Chris and all the very best of British to ye!

Thanks Steff and Lucy for the support, didn't make a great start this morning by having a bacon sarnie i guess but am planning on a roast Chicken salad for me lunch!

Chris Rea was fab last night, soon as he started singing road to hell it reminded me of the 6lb I put on lol.  
Serious though, it sent me all goose bumpy with that voice of his, my fave being "on the beach" which he also sang. Just what I needed to cheer me up even though it was for Mr Roo's Birthday but he loved it too lol_


----------



## lucy123

Sazzaroo said:


> _Thanks Steff and Lucy for the support, didn't make a great start this morning by having a bacon sarnie i guess but am planning on a roast Chicken salad for me lunch!
> 
> _



If the bacon sarnie was lean and on wholegrain bread - it wouldn't be that bad would it?
Glad you are feeling a little better.


----------



## Sazzaroo

lucy123 said:


> If the bacon sarnie was lean and on wholegrain bread - it wouldn't be that bad would it?
> Glad you are feeling a little better.



_Sure was and thanks Lucy x_


----------



## slipper

Hi Chris, good luck with your weight loss.

Bacon sarnies are not too bad I dont think, if all the fat is taken off, and they are rather nice.

Its not my official weigh day, but if I stay as I am I will have broken my stall as so far I have lost that pound. My BG readings are low though so I am upping the carbs a bit, so may be upping the weight too by Friday, my weigh day., hence my telling anyone who will listen about my loss now.


----------



## lucy123

I am listening Slipper - Yeah - well done on the 1lb. I bet its good to see that!
I do believe if you have been really sticking to the healthy eating it will definitely all come off when you  least expect it.

Hope th BS sort themselves out - naughty things!


----------



## slipper

Thanks Lucy, yes, sure it will come off eventually.


----------



## lucy123

I am having to weigh in one day early (due to busy Easter) and am so so pleased to see I have lost a further 4lbs!! (it must have been the running!).

This makes the

Total Group Loss: 8 stone 2lbs!

Hope you all have a good healthy Easter.


----------



## slipper

Wish I had thought of that Lucy, the early weigh in, like err last Tuesday.

Well done on that loss, good for you, have a good Easter.


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> I am having to weigh in one day early (due to busy Easter) and am so so pleased to see I have lost a further 4lbs!! (it must have been the running!).
> 
> This makes the
> 
> Total Group Loss: 8 stone 2lbs!
> 
> Hope you all have a good healthy Easter.



Terrific! Well done Lucy!


----------



## Dizzydi

Yay well done Lucy. 

I've lost another 1 lb this week. 

Think it is down to being full of a cold as I only managed to do 1 2.5 k run this week. Of out cycling this morn to make up tho! 

7 lb to go to hit my target!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Yay well done Lucy.
> 
> I've lost another 1 lb this week.
> 
> Think it is down to being full of a cold as I only managed to do 1 2.5 k run this week. Of out cycling this morn to make up tho!
> 
> 7 lb to go to hit my target!



Well done Di! Enjoy your bike ride, glad to hear that you are feeling better  I've been poorly this week and going backwards again weight-wise, it really is a struggle getting those last few pounds off, especially if you have a bad week and can't exercise as much  I was 3 pounds off my target, now I'm 5 off again 

With your pound, that puts the...

Total Group Loss to 8 stone 3lbs!


----------



## Steff

Loss of 2lb.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Loss of 2lb.



Well done Steff! 

Total Group Loss to 8 stone 5lbs!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Well done Steff!
> 
> Total Group Loss to 8 stone 5lbs!



Thanks Alan. Made conscious effort this week and it's paid off


----------



## Dizzydi

Steff said:


> Loss of 2lb.



Yay well done Steff. 

Northy you will soon be back on target!


----------



## slipper

Well done Di and Steff and I'm very happy to add my 1lb loss after nearly a months stall.  Perrhaps you will be next week Northerner, and sure you will be better too.

Total Group Loss to 8 stone 6lbs!


----------



## Northerner

slipper said:


> Well done Di and Steff and I'm very happy to add my 1lb loss after nearly a months stall.  Perrhaps you will be next week Northerner, and sure you will be better too.
> 
> Total Group Loss to 8 stone 6lbs!



Well done slipper!  Hope I can add at the end of next week once I get back into my running


----------



## lucy123

Well done Di, Steff and Slipper!  

Keep at it Alan - I know next week when you start burning the calories it will be off again - 5lb off target is nothing!!


----------



## slipper

Are we all excused next week, as its Easter?

My wife has some new sweets, chocolate orange with other centres, sounds so nice.


----------



## lucy123

slipper said:


> Are we all excused next week, as its Easter?:
> 
> My wife has some new sweets, chocolate orange with other centres, sounds so nice.



Certainly not!!!

Well maybe you can all be let off with a maintain then
I have jsut been for an 8k walk so I am going to try and lose 2 this week!
After losing 8lbs in 2 weeks though - I will be happy with anything off.

What about having something naughty Slipper, but adding in a little more exercise - sounds a good compromise to me!


----------



## slipper

Your right Lucy, and I was so pleased to get that last pound off, after stalling for nearly a month.

I have great difficulty exercising, and have to be careful I dont over do it, like now but I have improved so much and very pleased. I wish I could exercise it off.

But I am officially not overweight now, but my family are not happy as they think I have lost too much, but I want just a few pounds off as a buffer.

I will settle for a maintain this week then


----------



## lucy123

slipper said:


> Your right Lucy, and I was so pleased to get that last pound off, after stalling for nearly a month.
> 
> I have great difficulty exercising, and have to be careful I dont over do it, like now but I have improved so much and very pleased. I wish I could exercise it off.
> 
> But I am officially not overweight now, but my family are not happy as they think I have lost too much, but I want just a few pounds off as a buffer.
> 
> I will settle for a maintain this week then



Ah I understand now! In that case Slipper, I definitely think you deserve a maintain with a little treat! Well done for getting the weight off!


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Hello All and a very Happy Easter/Holiday to everyone.

 Just wanted to say a massive congrats to everyone who dropped the lbs this week. 
I maintained which I was pleased about so now will work on making a drop next week (even though I have an egg to eat!)_


----------



## lucy123

Sazzaroo said:


> _Hello All and a very Happy Easter/Holiday to everyone.
> 
> Just wanted to say a massive congrats to everyone who dropped the lbs this week.
> I maintained which I was pleased about so now will work on making a drop next week (even though I have an egg to eat!)_



...is It a hard boiled egg Sazz?
Thank you for the support and well done on the maintain. You can do it for next week and have done so well already. Sounds like you are feeling a lot better - nice to have you  back on your feet again.


----------



## Emmal31

Well done Di, slipper and steff on your weight loss and well done everyone that maintained. I weighed myself last week and I have stayed the same so a maitain for me. I have been away at my in-laws over the last 4 days so I haven't been eating that well so I don't expect any weight loss at the end of this week but I am going to get back on it tomorrow.


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> I am having to weigh in one day early (due to busy Easter) and am so so pleased to see I have lost a further 4lbs!! (it must have been the running!).
> 
> This makes the
> 
> Total Group Loss: 8 stone 2lbs!
> 
> Hope you all have a good healthy Easter.



Sorry I missed this lucy, well done on your weight loss and all your hard work. Keep it up


----------



## lucy123

Thank you  Emma - well done on the Maintain. Its always hard isn't it to stay on it when our routine changes, but the good thing is I can hear the motivation in you that you are back on it. Stay on it and the losses will come.
Well done again on not going upwards though!


----------



## Northerner

I've dropped a couple of pounds again, but I won't add it to the total as I had put it on over the previous week or so - still, nice to be going back in the right direction again!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Alan - you must be getting really close to your goal again!
Glad to hear you are feeling better and back in the swing of things.  Keep up the good work - are you running today?


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Well done Alan - you must be getting really close to your goal again!
> Glad to hear you are feeling better and back in the swing of things.  Keep up the good work - are you running today?



Already been  3.6 miles in 33 mins 20


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Already been  3.6 miles in 33 mins 20



Well done you - thats pretty quick!
I guess thats another kick up the behind for me then!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Well done you - thats pretty quick!
> I guess thats another kick up the behind for me then!



Why are you still sitting there reading posts?


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Why are you still sitting there reading posts?



I am working myself up to it - I will do it - I will!


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Why are you still sitting there reading posts?


Just got changed and going to take a walk first to pick up my prescription.
Then I am straight on the treadmill - decided even if I walk 3k better than nothing but will try and build a run in too!

Keep nagging me Alan (and anyone else) until I report back I have done it - give me an hour or so first though - its quite a walk to the GP!


----------



## lucy123

A miantain for me this week but it has been Easter and I have been on holiday so quite happy with this. Total loss in 3 weeks is still 8lbs so all okay with me. Must motivate again for next week now as 1 or 2 naughties crept back in again.


----------



## Dizzydi

Early weigh in for me this week - lost 1lb.........

I'm please since I have not been able to run since Monday


----------



## Emmaathome

Can i join in please!!!

I'm at weight watchers each week, have lost 8 and a half lbs since Jan.

Its been a hard 8 lbs to lose, although I'm hoping being diagnosed and getting meds will help me to lose a bit more / get the weight to come off a bit easier.

Officially on ww i have another stone to lose before i'm in their healthy range but as a "thick set around the middle" person, I think i'll need to lose another 2-3 stone before my waist is under the recommended cms!!!

Can you add my 8 to the total - alternatively, I joined this group this month so in April, i have lost 1 and a half lbs.....  Looking forward to seeing how everyone does, hope I can keep up!!


----------



## Katieb

Well done Lucy and Di and welcome aboard Emma and well done on your weight loss so far! I have gained 3lbs as I have just returned from a week's holiday in Spain (much needed break as I now have 2 weeks to hand in my final dissertation which as you all know has been all consuming recently!). I need to knuckle down now, finish my studies and get the weight moving again! Thank you all for your much needed support!  Katiexx


----------



## Steff

welcome onboard emma 

weight loss this week = +1 oops


----------



## lucy123

Dizzydi said:


> Early weigh in for me this week - lost 1lb.........
> 
> I'm please since I have not been able to run since Monday



I suppose this is the reward for all the pain Di!   
Well done - and please get better soon.


----------



## lucy123

Emmaathome said:


> Can i join in please!!!
> 
> I'm at weight watchers each week, have lost 8 and a half lbs since Jan.
> 
> Its been a hard 8 lbs to lose, although I'm hoping being diagnosed and getting meds will help me to lose a bit more / get the weight to come off a bit easier.
> 
> Officially on ww i have another stone to lose before i'm in their healthy range but as a "thick set around the middle" person, I think i'll need to lose another 2-3 stone before my waist is under the recommended cms!!!
> 
> Can you add my 8 to the total - alternatively, I joined this group this month so in April, i have lost 1 and a half lbs.....  Looking forward to seeing how everyone does, hope I can keep up!!





Hi - and welcome aboard Emma. Well done on the weight loss so far this year. Thats 4 bags of sugar - imagine carrying those all day!

I have added your 8lb to the total which is now:

*Total group Loss - 9 stones 1lbs* (wiht Di's 1lb added in)
..or if I am wrong could someone check please.

Please can you all remember to update the total if possible? 

thank you.


----------



## lucy123

Katieb said:


> Well done Lucy and Di and welcome aboard Emma and well done on your weight loss so far! I have gained 3lbs as I have just returned from a week's holiday in Spain (much needed break as I now have 2 weeks to hand in my final dissertation which as you all know has been all consuming recently!). I need to knuckle down now, finish my studies and get the weight moving again! Thank you all for your much needed support!  Katiexx



Hi Katie - I hope you had a nice holiday.
Yep - time to knuckle down now but I know you will do it! 
How about getting some meals planned today to give you more time to study this week and to help you stick to it when short on time?
Good luck with the studying too - soon be over.


----------



## lucy123

Steff said:


> welcome onboard emma
> 
> weight loss this week = +1 oops



Its only a small 'oops' Steff and it was Easter. I know you will get this off for next week.


----------



## Emmal31

Emmaathome said:


> Can i join in please!!!
> 
> I'm at weight watchers each week, have lost 8 and a half lbs since Jan.
> 
> Its been a hard 8 lbs to lose, although I'm hoping being diagnosed and getting meds will help me to lose a bit more / get the weight to come off a bit easier.
> 
> Officially on ww i have another stone to lose before i'm in their healthy range but as a "thick set around the middle" person, I think i'll need to lose another 2-3 stone before my waist is under the recommended cms!!!
> 
> Can you add my 8 to the total - alternatively, I joined this group this month so in April, i have lost 1 and a half lbs.....  Looking forward to seeing how everyone does, hope I can keep up!!



Hi Emma,

Welcome to the weight loss group, good luck with getting to your target


----------



## Emmal31

Dizzydi said:


> Early weigh in for me this week - lost 1lb.........
> 
> I'm please since I have not been able to run since Monday



Hope you are feeling better soon Di, well done on the weight loss x


----------



## Emmal31

KatieB- hope you had a nice holiday and I wanted to wish you luck on your dissertation 

Steff you'll lose that 1lb no problem 

Lucy well done on the maintain this week.

Despite me thinking that I wouldn't lose weight this week because of having been away end of last week I've actually managed to lose 2lbs so that brings theTotal group loss to 9ST 3LBS


----------



## lucy123

Emmal31 said:


> KatieB- hope you had a nice holiday and I wanted to wish you luck on your dissertation
> 
> Steff you'll lose that 1lb no problem
> 
> Lucy well done on the maintain this week.
> 
> Despite me thinking that I wouldn't lose weight this week because of having been away end of last week I've actually managed to lose 2lbs so that brings theTotal group loss to 9ST 3LBS



Yeah - well done Emma - thats terrific - especally it being easter week too.


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Yeah - well done Emma - thats terrific - especally it being easter week too.



Thank you  I know it doesn't really make sense because I was naughty I had dessert after our main meal every day and I didn't do as much exercise as I usually do, saying that though I've been doing more exercise since I got back to make up for those treats x


----------



## Northerner

Well done Emma - a bonus! Always nice when you're not expecting it!


----------



## Katieb

Emmal31 said:


> KatieB- hope you had a nice holiday and I wanted to wish you luck on your dissertation
> 
> Steff you'll lose that 1lb no problem
> 
> Lucy well done on the maintain this week.
> 
> Despite me thinking that I wouldn't lose weight this week because of having been away end of last week I've actually managed to lose 2lbs so that brings theTotal group loss to 9ST 3LBS



Thanks for your good wishes, Emma. Had a lovely holiday thanks and now it's time to get down to some hard work (in more ways than one!).  Well done on your weight loss - you are doing really well! Katiex


----------



## Katieb

lucy123 said:


> Hi Katie - I hope you had a nice holiday.
> Yep - time to knuckle down now but I know you will do it!
> How about getting some meals planned today to give you more time to study this week and to help you stick to it when short on time?
> Good luck with the studying too - soon be over.



Hi Lucy. Yes, had a lovely holiday. The work starts again now! Good idea to start planning next week's meals. Going to start now! Back to work Monday and studying all weekend  Not long now though as you say! Been reading your other posts re readings etc. Interesting stuff and I am convinced water retention is your main issue. Don't despair, you will succeed! Honest! Katiexx


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Morning all!

Welcome to the group Emmaathome and well done on your loss so far sine January!

Congrats to all who had a drop or maintain since last week and really pleased for you. I dropped 1lb this week so that was good. Not doing so good at present got a lot going on and struggling.

Wishing everyone a positive week ahead x x_

*TGL 9 STONE 4lbs*


----------



## Steff

Well done saz x Emma to


----------



## lucy123

Well done Sazzaroo - 1lb is still a perfectly good loss - and remember how far you have come and don't think too much about where you have to go.


----------



## Northerner

Sazzaroo said:


> _Morning all!
> 
> Welcome to the group Emmaathome and well done on your loss so far sine January!
> 
> Congrats to all who had a drop or maintain since last week and really pleased for you. I dropped 1lb this week so that was good. Not doing so good at present got a lot going on and struggling.
> 
> Wishing everyone a positive week ahead x x_
> 
> *TGL 9 STONE 4lbs*



Well done Sazz  I hope that things get better for you over the coming week


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Thanks folks,

Just mapped out a menu plan for next week and looking to really get some healthy meals in so am setting my target for 1.5lb drop.

Alan, any chance of the name of that GI cookbook you mentioned before, not the GL for dummies one, it was one with quick recipes in and by a male author? 

Lucy you are right (bet you hate it when that happens lol) am still pleased with what I have done, just need to get back on track now!_


----------



## Northerner

Hi Sazz, the book is Rick Gallop's Express GI Diet - it was recommended by Lucy originally


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Hi Sazz, the book is Rick Gallop's Express GI Diet - it was recommended by Lucy originally



Hi

Yes highly recommended Sazz - some very quick easy to follow recipes that actually taste nice.

Now then does anyone know any low carb meals - going to give it a go for a couple of weeks after reading a thread last week. I don't think it will be a lot different to the low gi to be honest, but thought at bit of variety wouldn't go amiss as I am in danger of getting bored!

Also what is considered low carb when you read a tin or packet?  And what should total carbs be a day if low carbing?  I know I should know this!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> ...Also what is considered low carb when you read a tin or packet?  And what should total carbs be a day if low carbing?  I know I should know this!



There are various definitions of low-carb, I believe. The recommended daily allowance of carbs for an adult is 230g. I probably eat between 140-180g per day, which I would call 'medium carb'. Low carb can therefore be anything arond 100g or below - some people even recommend going as low as 30g a day (I beleive this is what Dr Bernstein suggests). I couldn't survive on 30g a day, I wouldn't know what to eat! Which brings me to your other question - I'm afraid I have no recipes because I've never eaten low carb. I'm sure others can give you some ideas though - why not post in the Food section?


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Thanks Lucy and Alan, Am popping into Amazon for that one today! _


----------



## Emmal31

Sazzaroo said:


> _Morning all!
> 
> Welcome to the group Emmaathome and well done on your loss so far sine January!
> 
> Congrats to all who had a drop or maintain since last week and really pleased for you. I dropped 1lb this week so that was good. Not doing so good at present got a lot going on and struggling.
> 
> Wishing everyone a positive week ahead x x_
> 
> *TGL 9 STONE 4lbs*



Well done sazzaroo for the 1lb loss that's brilliant, I hope that this week is more positive for you and you can lose that 1.5lbs this week x


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Cheers for the encouragement Emma, not doing too bad so far, cut out choccy this week and up'd the water intake!_


----------



## Steff

1lb this week for me 

TGL

9 STONE 5LB


----------



## slipper

Congrats Sazzaroo and Steff, nice to get a loss isn't it. I had a maintain, but happy with that too.


----------



## Emmal31

Well done steff with your weight loss.

Maintain for me this week x


----------



## Sazzaroo

_I'm same as Emma, a maintain this week but well done Steff! _


----------



## slipper

Maintain again,, sounds like a song title that


----------



## lucy123

Ha ha - maybe we could write our own WLG song Slipper!

IMO a maintain is good - its not a gain! And i know with you it comes off when its ready!  Well done on staying level!


----------



## Emmal31

I think all my swimming has really helped this week as I have lost 1lb and as I am getting closer to my target this sponsored swim couldn't come at a better time really. I have already done 120 lengths of the pool since sunday and will be going again twice more this week. 

So that brings theTGL to 9ST 6LBS

Well done to Sazzaroo and slipper for your maintain's


----------



## lucy123

Well done Emma - and yes the swimming will definitely help.
Might try a bit of it myself again when I feel better.


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Well done Emma - and yes the swimming will definitely help.
> Might try a bit of it myself again when I feel better.



Thank you lucy. I hope you're feeling better soon x


----------



## slipper

Well done Emma, good to get a loss, and that swimming is impressive.

Hope you feel better soon Lucy.


----------



## lucy123

Well - I now have sorted my meds out and the sickness so far is at bay! I am getting back on the healthy eating (see my low carb thread) and back into the lots of exercise routine again as of today.

I have had an awful insulin flood again this week and am so down, but am hoping the new meds/diet/exercise will help overcome it. 

Can I ask a favour please - would anyone object to me completely starting again weight wise. i.e draw a line under everything and start posting  my losses from this week (and hopefully no gains)?  I feel I need a completely new slate!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Well - I now have sorted my meds out and the sickness so far is at bay! I am getting back on the healthy eating (see my low carb thread) and back into the lots of exercise routine again as of today.
> 
> I have had an awful insulin flood again this week and am so down, but am hoping the new meds/diet/exercise will help overcome it.
> 
> Can I ask a favour please - would anyone object to me completely starting again weight wise. i.e draw a line under everything and start posting  my losses from this week (and hopefully no gains)?  I feel I need a completely new slate!



No objections from me - it sounds a very sensible thing to do, to start afresh, it will give you new motivation I feel


----------



## AlisonM

That makes sense to me Lucy, go for it. I got weighed this morning at the sugery and I've lost another kilo and a half in the last month. I hope I can keep it up.


----------



## lucy123

AlisonM said:


> That makes sense to me Lucy, go for it. I got weighed this morning at the sugery and I've lost another kilo and a half in the last month. I hope I can keep it up.



Well done Alison - thats great. If you want to keep popping in and recording how you are doing it would be nice to hear from you.


----------



## slipper

lucy123 said:


> Well - I now have sorted my meds out and the sickness so far is at bay! I am getting back on the healthy eating (see my low carb thread) and back into the lots of exercise routine again as of today.
> 
> I have had an awful insulin flood again this week and am so down, but am hoping the new meds/diet/exercise will help overcome it.
> 
> Can I ask a favour please - would anyone object to me completely starting again weight wise. i.e draw a line under everything and start posting  my losses from this week (and hopefully no gains)?  I feel I need a completely new slate!


That sounds a good idea Lucy, a positive step forward, go for it and good luck.


----------



## lucy123

Well the first week on my start again from scratch diet.

.....and I have lost 7lbs since Monday!!!

My new way forward is to try and slow down the weight loss. After a long chat with the consultant and my son - I have decided that I am going to try and lose a stone and keep it off for 3 months and then go another stone in 3 months - that way in a year will be 4 stone lighter.

How you may ask?
Well I have worked out that my cycle of dieting is normally to go hell for leather at the exercise and diet - lose lots of weight in  the first 2 or 3 weeks, and then burn out or get an insulin flood and hey presto its back on and more. My son is very up on nutrition and have had some very good long chats with him (he is also trying to help with my floods and hypos) and he has suggested the above with the consultants backing.

So I have been eating 2 very low carb meals for breakfast and lunch, and snacks, and then for tea before my exercise I have a balanced meal that has equal portion of carbs to the protein and veg...and so far no flood - one small hypo moment.

I have also add 4 chocolate biscuits this week (2 x 2) and also some cadburys whole nut (not the whole bar).  I love fruit gums but realise I eat a family bag to myself  so they are now on hold until I can control myself.  So my diet seems to be 2 low carb meals,one main balanced meal, low carb snacks and a little bit of what I fancy!

To lose a stone over 3 months is just over 1lb a week, - now all I have to get used to is seeing the 1lb loss as opposed to 2,3 or 4lbs and be happy with it!!

I don't know how this has resulted in 7lbs off this week but I guess this is first week syndrome and I certainly am not complaining. If over the next month, the loss seems a lot higher than 1lb a week, i will up my carbs - currently on about 120g a day.

I feel in control and relaxed at last!

Also I have started my new prolonged release metformin which I am so pleased about - no sickness, just 2 bouts of feeling sick! this has also meant consultant has cut out my acarbose and lots of other tablets. Now taking 2 frusemide in the morning and 2 metformin in the evening - and because I am taking less I am not forgetting!!

Sorry for the long post - I jsut feel so good.!


*Total Group Loss: 9 stone 13 lbs*


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> ...Sorry for the long post - I jsut feel so good.!
> 
> 
> *Total Group Loss: 9 stone 13 lbs*



No apologies necessary Lucy, this all sounds like an excellent plan!  And many congratulations on the weight loss


----------



## slipper

Well done Lucy and a great plan. Slow loss they say is the best loss and more sustainable.

( Slipper whispers, I put a pound on)


----------



## lucy123

slipper said:


> Well done Lucy and a great plan. Slow loss they say is the best loss and more sustainable.
> 
> ( Slipper whispers, I put a pound on)



Did I hear something?


----------



## Katieb

Well done Lucy!That's fantastic! Katiexx


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Katie - I am pleased - just got to keep on going now.
Are you enjoying your free time now?


----------



## slipper

lucy123 said:


> Did I hear something?



Maybe not My pound went overnight


----------



## Katieb

lucy123 said:


> Thanks Katie - I am pleased - just got to keep on going now.
> Are you enjoying your free time now?



Not had chance yet! Handed my dissertation in on Monday, had meetings til late in the evening Tue and Wed, had a performance management meeting on Thurs and have a job interview coming up this Friday! So, the short answer is not yet, but hopefully in another week...! Thanks for asking. Katiexx


----------



## Emmal31

Lucy- brilliant idea to start again and I am glad to hear you are feeling better. Well done on your weight loss I am very interested to see how you get on this week. 

It was my wedding anniversary last wed so we had a meal out so I had a maintain last week which is no surprise and I am very happy with. This week I am trying to be extra good so that I hopefully get a loss because next week we are going away so I will be eating out and not exercising as much.


----------



## lucy123

Thank you Emma - and Good Luck for this week.
I too will be interested in how this week goes - but am only hoping for 1lb.
I was a little naughty this bank holiday weekend as made some cup cakes and did have a wee bit of choccie, but I am hoping (???) this actually slows down my weight loss as have been excellent the rest of the time and don't want it coming off too quick though.

I wont be naughty as a rule though


----------



## AJLang

Sorry that I haven't bee on here recently but my moods have been up and down.  I dare not weigh myself but know that I have put on weight because my work trousers were VERY tight when I put them on yesterday.  a massive well done to everybody who has been successfully losing weight and/or nearly keeping to their weight loss plans.


----------



## Northerner

No worries Amanda - why not start afresh as Lucy is doing after turbulent times? I've not been able to post anything either as I put a couple of pounds back on and they are proving impossible to shift!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> No worries Amanda - why not start afresh as Lucy is doing after turbulent times? I've not been able to post anything either as I put a couple of pounds back on and they are proving impossible to shift!



hi Alan sorry to hear that you are having problems losing those pounds.  You just gave me the strength to take a deep breath and weigh myself.  It was a shocking 14 stone 9lbs my heaviest weight ever, ever, ever.  But today is a new day so the weight loss starts here.  If I'm good (but not too good) I can hopefully lost the first half stone in a week which will be a good motivator


----------



## lucy123

AJLang said:


> hi Alan sorry to hear that you are having problems losing those pounds.  You just gave me the strength to take a deep breath and weigh myself.  It was a shocking 14 stone 9lbs my heaviest weight ever, ever, ever.  But today is a new day so the weight loss starts here.  If I'm good (but not too good) I can hopefully lost the first half stone in a week which will be a good motivator



Take little steps Amanda - no need to lose 1/2 stone in a week - as long as it comes down thats all that matters.  Its took me a long while to understand this.


----------



## AJLang

thanks Lucy I only want to lose the first half stone quickly because it is making me feel really fed up.  After that I want to aim for a steady one pound per week.


----------



## lucy123

1lb (well 1.4 to be exact) loss for me this week, so almost spot on my target.
Have felt good but this does include the chocolate and cup cake session last weekend. 

So - do I continue to have a little treat at weekend and then straight back on - or do I have a week of being excellent.

Total Group Loss:  10 stone!!!!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> 1lb (well 1.4 to be exact) loss for me this week, so almost spot on my target.
> Have felt good but this does include the chocolate and cup cake session last weekend.
> 
> So - do I continue to have a little treat at weekend and then straight back on - or do I have a week of being excellent.
> 
> Total Group Loss:  10 stone!!!!



Well done Lucy!  I'd say have the treat if you feel you've earned it, or if it will prey on your mind. Alternatively, make the treat a non-food one!


----------



## AJLang

Well done Lucy.  if you can have chocolate and cupcake and still lose 1lb each week that is a win win situation


----------



## slipper

I agree, go for a treat. Well done on another loss.


----------



## Dizzydi

After my nice hospital stay this week I have lost 5 lb (weight 9 st 10 lb) 

 In my head I wanted to be 9 st 7 lb, looking at myself now i actually think that trying to loose anymore will be wrong for me. When I finally looked in a mirror in hospital I was shocked at what was looking back. 

So I'm declaring I'm at target. 

Well done Lucy on your loss this week and good luck to everyone else who is on the weight loss journey. 

But also 

Total Group Loss:  10 stone 5 lb!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> After my nice hospital stay this week I have lost 5 lb (weight 9 st 10 lb)
> 
> In my head I wanted to be 9 st 7 lb, looking at myself now i actually think that trying to loose anymore will be wrong for me. When I finally looked in a mirror in hospital I was shocked at what was looking back.
> 
> So I'm declaring I'm at target.
> 
> Well done Lucy on your loss this week and good luck to everyone else who is on the weight loss journey.
> 
> But also
> 
> Total Group Loss:  10 stone 5 lb!!!!



Well done on achieving your target Di, and good for you at knowing when you're just right rather than pursuing some number or other  It's good to have something to aim for, but great when you get to where you want to be early!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> Well done on achieving your target Di, and good for you at knowing when you're just right rather than pursuing some number or other  It's good to have something to aim for, but great when you get to where you want to be early!



It is great getting there. Was a bit drastic getting myself hospitalised just so it would help!  (ha ha ha I'm only joking, I don't want to go through this again). 

One thing I forgot in my post before was....... 

I want to thank everyone for their, help, support and encouragement while I have been on this weight loss journey xxx


----------



## AJLang

That's fantastic Di.  Well done


----------



## lucy123

So there is a good side to the stones after all Di - great to see you home and well done on finally getting to your goal.


----------



## Katieb

Well done Lucy, Di and all the other 'losers' and maintainers! I'll be back on track with a vengeance now! I've managed to stand still for a few weeks, but this is the beginning of reaching the elusive target! It's all the way down from here Katiex


----------



## AJLang

Good luck Katie


----------



## lucy123

Katieb said:


> Well done Lucy, Di and all the other 'losers' and maintainers! I'll be back on track with a vengeance now! I've managed to stand still for a few weeks, but this is the beginning of reaching the elusive target! It's all the way down from here Katiex



And I know you will do it Katie!  So pleased things are going well for you all round and you have a little you time now.


----------



## AJLang

I've lost five pounds this week


----------



## lucy123

AJLang said:


> I've lost five pounds this week



Well done Amanda - thats great.


----------



## Katieb

AJLang said:


> I've lost five pounds this week



Fantastic news Amanda! Well done you!! Katiexx


----------



## slipper

AJLang said:


> I've lost five pounds this week



Congratulations, thats amazing.


----------



## Dizzydi

AJLang said:


> I've lost five pounds this week



Wow that is fantastic Amanda x

I've lost another 2lb since I declared I'm at target!


----------



## AJLang

Well done Di


----------



## Sazzaroo

_Hello Team!

Not been around recently with work, study and training so not had a minute to myself and eating habits have reflected this too. I managed to stay the same over the last couple weeks but this week I have a 1lb drop. One things settle down I know I should be able to get back on track as trying to juggle everything right now will end up causing stress so just taking things a step at a time and fingers crossed.

I am sending you all best wishes though and hope you have a good positive week ahead.
Hugs _

*Total Group Loss 10 stone 13lbs*


----------



## AJLang

Well done Sazzaroo on the 1lb loss


----------



## Emmal31

Wow everyone is doing brilliantly well done with all your losses.

I am really struggling at the minute to stick to a diet. I was away last week so I was off the diet then, I am pleased that I managed to not put any weight on when I checked my weight at the start of this week. I just can't seem to get back on it, I am still exercising a lot but I am also snacking quite a bit.


----------



## lucy123

Dizzydi said:


> Wow that is fantastic Amanda x
> 
> I've lost another 2lb since I declared I'm at target!



Well done Di - thats excellent. I bet it feels good - unless the pebbles are rattling that is!


----------



## lucy123

Sazzaroo said:


> _Hello Team!
> 
> Not been around recently with work, study and training so not had a minute to myself and eating habits have reflected this too. I managed to stay the same over the last couple weeks but this week I have a 1lb drop. One things settle down I know I should be able to get back on track as trying to juggle everything right now will end up causing stress so just taking things a step at a time and fingers crossed.
> 
> I am sending you all best wishes though and hope you have a good positive week ahead.
> Hugs _
> 
> *Total Group Loss 10 stone 13lbs*



Hi Sazz - nice to see you back. A 1lb loss considering everything is terrific in my opinion.


----------



## lucy123

Emmal31 said:


> Wow everyone is doing brilliantly well done with all your losses.
> 
> I am really struggling at the minute to stick to a diet. I was away last week so I was off the diet then, I am pleased that I managed to not put any weight on when I checked my weight at the start of this week. I just can't seem to get back on it, I am still exercising a lot but I am also snacking quite a bit.



I know exactly how you feel Emma - but am looking at a fix to my problem - see my other post in the WLG.  I think I am way ahead of you though and have reached desperation.

Do you feel up to sitting and planning a weeks meals? Imagine how good you will feel if you do it and get a wee loss?


----------



## lucy123

Well Monday is the start again of a whole new diet for me

If you haven't read my other post I have decided that needs must, I have reached the end of my rope, I cant get motivated to plan my meals and keep turning to takeaways again as nothing comes to mind or my fancy to cook.  am also thoroughly depressed! 

I have full support of my GP and consultant and am turning to Diet Chef.

Husband is behind me - he will cook his own meals whilst I micro mine and we will still eat together. He will add his own shopping online so I don't even have to think about other food other than what is delivered each week. The food is real and is going to cost me 39 per week. but I have worked out with takeaways included i spend more than that already. I also have a bonus and have a 50th in August so would love to lose for then.

I am going to try and stick to it for 20 weeks (I get 4 weeks free) and see where I am then.

GP is going to provide support once i have lost a fair bit to wean off the dietchef meals and provide my own meals - doing it bit by bit and making sure I am aware of portion sizes - with the added benefit of always keeping a small supply of diet chef foods incase I stop planning again - in which case I am to go straight back to see her.

I do feel postive - it is 1500 cals a day for me (because of all the exercise I do) so I will be able to continue my tennis and running too. 

It might not be for all, but for me at the moment, its my last hope!


----------



## AJLang

Hi Lucy

I hope that it works really well for you and that you lose all of the weight that you want to lose before your birthday.


----------



## Northerner

Good luck Lucy!


----------



## slipper

Good luck Lucy, you are so positive you deserve to lose weight.


----------



## Marier

Lucy123 
Well done  can i ask you would you be able to share what you  mean by low carb meal for breakfast and lunch ???  as in  whsat exactly do you eat  sorry i am just curious  I have been attending weight managment at Diabetes Centre for past yr and hve lost a stone  however   finding it very very difficult with lows   and highs  so after my 10 min on Exercise Bike  i go low so cals iv burnd   i just put straight back on so kinda feel very deflated at time s after putting in all the work but i ma very interes  if you could share  the low carb 
Marie xx


----------



## Marier

Well done Di on reaching your Target


----------



## lucy123

I didn't inted starting the DC diet until today, but last night had a mega blowout on a gorgeous chinese. Didn't sleep well at all - legs aching all night and felt really yukky.

DC food is being delivered today before lunch so have decided I will start today instead even though I have my race at Sheffield tomorrow.

I have 1500 cals a day + an extra 500 if I want them, so with 2000 cals available I think I shall be fine to get around the race tomorrow!

Wish me luck - very motivated at the moment.

Just cleared all the freezer, fridge and cupboards out so no naughty food left in - and so hubby and son can find food they need as they are cooking for themselves for the next 20 weeks!!


----------



## Northerner

Good luck Lucy, and to hubby too!


----------



## Steff

Good luck Lucy

my lack of posting has been due to alot of things, but not had any weight loss in ages so gonna screw my head back on and get things going again


----------



## lucy123

Steff said:


> Good luck Lucy
> 
> my lack of posting has been due to alot of things, but not had any weight loss in ages so gonna screw my head back on and get things going again



A good attitude Steff - come on, I know you can do it.


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Good luck Lucy, and to hubby too!



Thanks Alan - well its started well - breakfast was maple and pecan granola.

Lunch is sweet potato and coconut soup (yes - I know its hot!) with a lettuce, cucumber, tomato, red onion sandwich on wholemeal bread), with a pack of pink lady apple and grapes,

1 pack of popcorn, 1 chocolate milkshake for snacks,

Dinner is: pasta carbonara with salad

Treat: 2 glasses of pinot grigio.


So far, I like!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Thanks Alan - well its started well - breakfast was maple and pecan granola.
> 
> Lunch is sweet potato and coconut soup (yes - I know its hot!) with a lettuce, cucumber, tomato, red onion sandwich on wholemeal bread), with a pack of pink lady apple and grapes,
> 
> 1 pack of popcorn, 1 chocolate milkshake for snacks,
> 
> Dinner is: pasta carbonara with salad
> 
> Treat: 2 glasses of pinot grigio.
> 
> 
> So far, I like!



When you say wholemeal, are you allowed to substitute Burgen?


----------



## Marier

Lucy123 

Well done can i ask you would you be able to share what you mean by low carb meal for breakfast and lunch ??? as in what exactly do you eat sorry i am just curious I have been attending weight managment at Diabetes Centre for past yr and hve lost a stone however finding it very very difficult with lows and highs so after my 10 min on Exercise Bike i go low so cals iv burnd i just put straight back on so kinda feel very deflated at time s after putting in all the work but i ma very interes if you could share the low carb 
Marie xx


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> When you say wholemeal, are you allowed to substitute Burgen?



I guess so - I was just doing as it said - but i guess that would be better for the bs
Thanks Alan

The soup was delicious by the way!  I expected it to be like a clear soup, but definitely the sort you would get in a posh restaurant!  Had to fight my two off!


----------



## lucy123

Marier said:


> Lucy123
> 
> Well done can i ask you would you be able to share what you mean by low carb meal for breakfast and lunch ??? as in what exactly do you eat sorry i am just curious I have been attending weight managment at Diabetes Centre for past yr and hve lost a stone however finding it very very difficult with lows and highs so after my 10 min on Exercise Bike i go low so cals iv burnd i just put straight back on so kinda feel very deflated at time s after putting in all the work but i ma very interes if you could share the low carb
> Marie xx



I would try eggs in some form for breakfast - scrambled, boiled or in an ommelette?   Or maybe some smoked salmon or ham with cream cheese made into little rolls?  Or egg and bacon with mushrooms and grilled tomatos?

For lunch - how about low carb souo?  Or a nice salad?


BTW please ignore my future posts as I am not doing low carb at the moment - just didn't want to confuse you.

Also low gi recipes tend to be low carb - so why not look up some low gi recipes?  There are lots on the web.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Dizzydi

Good luck lucy - hope the dc works for you.


----------



## Marier

Thanks Lucy much appreciated


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> I know exactly how you feel Emma - but am looking at a fix to my problem - see my other post in the WLG.  I think I am way ahead of you though and have reached desperation.
> 
> Do you feel up to sitting and planning a weeks meals? Imagine how good you will feel if you do it and get a wee loss?



Hi Lucy,

We always plan our meals for the week. My problem was that I let myself come off the diet whilst I was away and then I didn't get back on it last week. I am pleased to say that I am back on it today so I am really hoping that I see a loss at the end of this week. I also weighed myself today and I am still the same weight which I am really pleased with so lets see how this week goes


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> I didn't inted starting the DC diet until today, but last night had a mega blowout on a gorgeous chinese. Didn't sleep well at all - legs aching all night and felt really yukky.
> 
> DC food is being delivered today before lunch so have decided I will start today instead even though I have my race at Sheffield tomorrow.
> 
> I have 1500 cals a day + an extra 500 if I want them, so with 2000 cals available I think I shall be fine to get around the race tomorrow!
> 
> Wish me luck - very motivated at the moment.
> 
> Just cleared all the freezer, fridge and cupboards out so no naughty food left in - and so hubby and son can find food they need as they are cooking for themselves for the next 20 weeks!!



Just wanted to wish you luck with the new diet and I hope it works well for you


----------



## lucy123

Emmal31 said:


> Hi Lucy,
> 
> We always plan our meals for the week. My problem was that I let myself come off the diet whilst I was away and then I didn't get back on it last week. I am pleased to say that I am back on it today so I am really hoping that I see a loss at the end of this week. I also weighed myself today and I am still the same weight which I am really pleased with so lets see how this week goes



See your half way there - with getting back on it!!
Well done you and I look forward to seeing a drop this week from you.
Maybe add in a little exercise too -even if just a walk in this beautiful weather?


----------



## lucy123

Emmal31 said:


> Just wanted to wish you luck with the new diet and I hope it works well for you



Thanks Emma - the first 3 days have been okay, although getting used to smaller portion sizes has taken some getting used to - but its been mind over matter and i am getting on with it - yesterday was easier than saturday and sunday so hopefully over the initial days feeling. Because I am thinking 20 weeks it really does seem achievable, if for me it works and the weight comes off as I stick to it - I will be more than disappointed if it doesn't.

I will post my first weigh in on Saturday as that will be one week from start.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> See your half way there - with getting back on it!!
> Well done you and I look forward to seeing a drop this week from you.
> Maybe add in a little exercise too -even if just a walk in this beautiful weather?



I'm still doing my sponsored swim at the moment so I am swimming most days, I am over half way there now so I have swam over 11 miles in just over a month


----------



## lucy123

Emmal31 said:


> I'm still doing my sponsored swim at the moment so I am swimming most days, I am over half way there now so I have swam over 11 miles in just over a month



Thats excellent Emma - sorry I wasn't sure if you had kept the swimming going. Well done you


----------



## Emmal31

Steff said:


> Good luck Lucy
> 
> my lack of posting has been due to alot of things, but not had any weight loss in ages so gonna screw my head back on and get things going again



Hey

I hope things are better this week for you x


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Thats excellent Emma - sorry I wasn't sure if you had kept the swimming going. Well done you



Thanks lucy


----------



## Emmal31

I am so pleased I've actually lost weight this week. I've lost 1lb and I also think I may have gone down a dress size as everything is a bit loose on me now. I tried on one of my skirts which when I bought it (which was before I started my diet) it was a bit on the tight side now it's too loose to wear!

So the Total group loss is 11 ST


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> I am so pleased I've actually lost weight this week. I've lost 1lb and I also think I may have gone down a dress size as everything is a bit loose on me now. I tried on one of my skirts which when I bought it (which was before I started my diet) it was a bit on the tight side now it's too loose to wear!
> 
> So the Total group loss is 11 ST



Excellent Emma, well done!  It's all that swimming and running around after Jessica!


----------



## lucy123

Yeah - well done Emma thats fantastic and very well deserved.
Dont forget to put your dress in the NSV section!


----------



## Emmal31

Thank you to both of you 

Running around after Jessica definitely keeps me fit


----------



## lucy123

Wow Wow Wow Wow Wow!

I am absolutely jimping up and down. Started the Diet Chef diet last week feeling very low in myself and feeling iits just another diet - will it really work,but........


I have lost 12lbs in 1 week!  

I am so very pleased, especially because I feel so good on it too, they are proper meals, just portion sized correctly rather than what I thought was a good portion size!  I have had various luxury soups, and lamb hot pot, pasta carbonara, lasagne, chicken korma, paella, salmon and vegetable bake, plus fruit veg and 2 snacks a day, one of which is a very nice milkshake if I choose.

I would say the first 2 days were hard getting used to the smaller portions, but no longer am I hungry and my bs seem to be doing okay as I am choosing those okay for someone with type 2.

Last night I sat whilst my 2 ate a takeaway pizza each and it honestly didn't bother me - hardly noticed.

I am a bit worried now that I may get an insulin flood again and put it all back on again but trying not to think about that too much, and also a little more hopeful about getting the go ahead for Byetta too which would stop it happening.

Heres to week 2 and my thoughts on this week are stick to it and even if I stay the same its still a tremendous loss - lets just hope things are going okay for me now.


Total Group Loss:  11 stone 12lbs


----------



## Northerner

That's amazing Lucy! Wow! Well done!  Hope it continues


----------



## Emmal31

Lucy that's amazing well done really pleased it's working so well for you and the meals sound lovely, it's great that you get to have 2 snacks on top as well. You should be very proud of yourself for all your hard work x


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> That's amazing Lucy! Wow! Well done!  Hope it continues



Me too - played tennis for 3 hours this afternoon outside!  Was lovely and defintiely felt where the 12lbs had gone from!



Emmal31 said:


> Lucy that's amazing well done really pleased it's working so well for you and the meals sound lovely, it's great that you get to have 2 snacks on top as well. You should be very proud of yourself for all your hard work x



Thanks Emma - I think the fact the meals are so nice, really feels like I have a chef in the kitchen.
We have all had chicken tikka masala and rice tonight - me on my DC, the other two on the usual - so I dont feel much different to them really which also helps.

Fingers crossed for a little loss next week, but we will have to see what happens - not building my hopes up too much yet!

Just off to have a glass of wine to celebrate now!


----------



## AJLang

Lucy that's brilliant. Well done


----------



## lucy123

Thank you Amanda - still going strong too even though its the bank holiday.

On which point, how is everyone coping with the bank holiday?
I am finding doing a little more exercise to keep busy is helping.


----------



## Dizzydi

Lucy how fantastic - well done 

Well done to you as well Emma x

Well I jumped on the scales again and I am now 61 kilo. Lost roughly just over 2.5 lb since I last weighed myself. I was hoping not to loose anymore... Thanks pebbles 


Total Group Loss:  11 stone 14lbs


----------



## lucy123

Dizzydi said:


> Lucy how fantastic - well done
> 
> Well done to you as well Emma x
> 
> Well I jumped on the scales again and I am now 61 kilo. Lost roughly just over 2.5 lb since I last weighed myself. I was hoping not to loose anymore... Thanks pebbles
> 
> 
> Total Group Loss:  11 stone 14lbs



That will be all that healthy eating and no alcohol Di - just think you will be able to celebrate when they are out and you will have a few pounds to play with so you wont feel guilty. Well done and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Emmal31

Dizzydi said:


> Lucy how fantastic - well done
> 
> Well done to you as well Emma x
> 
> Well I jumped on the scales again and I am now 61 kilo. Lost roughly just over 2.5 lb since I last weighed myself. I was hoping not to loose anymore... Thanks pebbles
> 
> 
> Total Group Loss:  11 stone 14lbs



Thank you

Hopefully you won't loose anymore weight before the operation but it's good that you can treat yourself once you're better and not worry too much about putting weight on x


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Thank you Amanda - still going strong too even though its the bank holiday.
> 
> On which point, how is everyone coping with the bank holiday?
> I am finding doing a little more exercise to keep busy is helping.



I have to admit I wasn't that good over the bank holiday but I have been doing extra exercise the past week and I have lost another 1lb which now means I have lost 1 stone since being on this diet, I am really chuffed. 

Total group loss is 12stone 1lb

How is everyone else doing this week? x


----------



## Northerner

Well done Emma!  I've been totally stuck at the same weight for the past month! Think my scales must be broken!


----------



## lucy123

Emmal31 said:


> I have to admit I wasn't that good over the bank holiday but I have been doing extra exercise the past week and I have lost another 1lb which now means I have lost 1 stone since being on this diet, I am really chuffed.
> 
> Total group loss is 12stone 1lb
> 
> How is everyone else doing this week? x




Emma - thats great - a good milestone to achieve!  Well done for sticking at it - do you have a new goal?


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Well done Emma!  I've been totally stuck at the same weight for the past month! Think my scales must be broken!



Sorry to hear that Alan after all the exercise you do. It sounds like something needs a bump start. Are you sticking to a good healthy plan or could it be a few naughties are sneaking in unnoticed?  Maybe sit and make a plan of what you will eat and drink for this week and see what happens?

Also, I know you do a lot of running, but I read somewhere about doing 3 minutes of intense cardio is also helpful in weight loss - could this be built into your running or somewhere else?  

Sorry if I am telling you what you already know.


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner said:


> Well done Emma!  I've been totally stuck at the same weight for the past month! Think my scales must be broken!



Thank you  I was just wondering how much more you want to lose? as it does get harder the closer you get to your target. Sometimes it takes a while for your hard work to show as well. Hopefully you'll see a loss next week


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> Thank you  I was just wondering how much more you want to lose? as it does get harder the closer you get to your target. Sometimes it takes a while for your hard work to show as well. Hopefully you'll see a loss next week



Thanks Emma  I only have a few pounds to lose and I suspect that with the exercise I have been doing I am building more muscle as I lose fat so it's probably got more to do with appearance than actual weight - could do with losing an inch or so off my middle!


----------



## slipper

I'm still in my plateau, not gaining nor losing, but podiatrist said I was very slim and why did I want to diet.!!!!!!!!! What a nice man.


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Thanks Emma  I only have a few pounds to lose and I suspect that with the exercise I have been doing I am building more muscle as I lose fat so it's probably got more to do with appearance than actual weight - could do with losing an inch or so off my middle!



Ah - didn't think of that Alan - it does make sense - so maybe you have lost inches and are now more toned than before.


----------



## lucy123

slipper said:


> I'm still in my plateau, not gaining nor losing, but podiatrist said I was very slim and why did I want to diet.!!!!!!!!! What a nice man.



I like this man Slipper and agree a very nice man!

Well done for maintaining Slipper - do you feel you are at a weight that is good for you?  I cant wait until I have to make the decision should I lose a few more pounds or stay as I am. A long way off at the moment though.


----------



## lucy123

End of week 2 and I have lost a further 3lbs making it 15lbs in 2 weeks.
Just one hypo too and no insulin flood so far!

Absolutely delighted - must keep going strong this week.

Total Group Loss: 12 stone 5lbs


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> End of week 2 and I have lost a further 3lbs making it 15lbs in 2 weeks.
> Just one hypo too and no insulin flood so far!
> 
> Absolutely delighted - must keep going strong this week.
> 
> Total Group Loss: 12 stone 5lbs



That's fantastic lucy well done  I hope that next week is just as good.


----------



## lucy123

Emmal31 said:


> That's fantastic lucy well done  I hope that next week is just as good.



Thanks Emma - I really appreciate the support

Is there anyone else that wants to join us?  We are starting to feel a little lonely
in here by ourselves


----------



## AJLang

Well done Lucy and Emma.  sorry that I haven't been joining you but weight loss is on the back burner at the moment as I have other battles to fight which are taking most of my energy.  I am thinking of you even if I'm not writing on here


----------



## Dizzydi

Well done Lucy and Emma its brilliant. 

I ain't stepping on the scales for a while lol - no more! (I suspect more is gonna be lost before it goes back on) stupid pebbles


----------



## MargB

Well done Emma and Lucy - sorry have not been around in here too much lately but I am struggling a bit to stay at my Slimming World target.  Relaxed too much once I reached target and currently when shopping have to keep saying to myself "remember you are diabetic too".  Not good.  Not disastrous, I am only 4lbs out of target at the moment but it has harder to get rid of it 2nd time round than it was 1st time.  How wierd is that?


----------



## lucy123

MargB said:


> Well done Emma and Lucy - sorry have not been around in here too much lately but I am struggling a bit to stay at my Slimming World target.  Relaxed too much once I reached target and currently when shopping have to keep saying to myself "remember you are diabetic too".  Not good.  Not disastrous, I am only 4lbs out of target at the moment but it has harder to get rid of it 2nd time round than it was 1st time.  How wierd is that?



I actually think Marg to stay 4lbs within target for so long is pretty good - and good that you are still able to keep reminding yourself when shopping. What about a dollop of some exercise (even just an extra couple of walks) to get the 4lbs off.

Lovely to hear from you again by the way - I have missed you


----------



## lucy123

So happy - lost another 3lbs this week. Well actually more as had an insulin flood which caused a 4lb gain and I have got that off and 3lbs extra as well. 

So, I have lost 18lbs in 3 weeks.
Week 1 - 12lbs
Week 2 -   3lbs
Week 3 -   3lbs


Its been a hard week , requiring lots of will power and exercise, but I do feel I am getting there.

Got a race tomorrow and lots of decorating so hopefully that will keep me focused. 

My son is home in 4 weeks from Qatar and am hoping i can lose another 10lbs for then as would have lost 2 stone then. I shall not be upset if its just another 4lbs though as the good thing is its coming off and the diet seems to be working.

Still waiting to hear about Byetta but hopefully will hear next week and if that helps the floods this diet game should be a lot easier!


----------



## rossie

Hazel said:


> I went to my Slimming World Class last night, lost 1lb, to reach 2 stone lost in 3 months.
> 
> My goal for 2012 is to lose 8 stone, to add to the 2 already lost.
> 
> Wish me luck!



good luck to you. i have a big hurdle as well at 21 stone. xx


----------



## lucy123

Hi Rossie - do you want to join in with us here each week - just enter your first week loss or gain - no need to state your weight and take it from there. It doesn't matter if you are at sw or ww too?  It would be good to have more on board and there are a few of us that have a fair bit to lose, but we intend to do it by staying focused, receiving and giving support and having lots of fun and laughs along the way.


----------



## Emmal31

MargB said:


> Well done Emma and Lucy - sorry have not been around in here too much lately but I am struggling a bit to stay at my Slimming World target.  Relaxed too much once I reached target and currently when shopping have to keep saying to myself "remember you are diabetic too".  Not good.  Not disastrous, I am only 4lbs out of target at the moment but it has harder to get rid of it 2nd time round than it was 1st time.  How wierd is that?



Thank you

I completely agree with lucy to stay 4lbs within target is brilliant.


----------



## Emmal31

AJLang said:


> Well done Lucy and Emma.  sorry that I haven't been joining you but weight loss is on the back burner at the moment as I have other battles to fight which are taking most of my energy.  I am thinking of you even if I'm not writing on here



It will be lovely to welcome you back again when you feel ready. I hope that things improve for you soon.


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> So happy - lost another 3lbs this week. Well actually more as had an insulin flood which caused a 4lb gain and I have got that off and 3lbs extra as well.
> 
> So, I have lost 18lbs in 3 weeks.
> Week 1 - 12lbs
> Week 2 -   3lbs
> Week 3 -   3lbs
> 
> 
> Its been a hard week , requiring lots of will power and exercise, but I do feel I am getting there.
> 
> Got a race tomorrow and lots of decorating so hopefully that will keep me focused.
> 
> My son is home in 4 weeks from Qatar and am hoping i can lose another 10lbs for then as would have lost 2 stone then. I shall not be upset if its just another 4lbs though as the good thing is its coming off and the diet seems to be working.
> 
> Still waiting to hear about Byetta but hopefully will hear next week and if that helps the floods this diet game should be a lot easier!



Well done again this week lucy you've done really well especially to have a loss of 3lbs when you've had an insulin flood. If you carry on with a loss of 3lbs a week you'll easily lose that 10lbs before your son arrives home


----------



## Emmal31

I haven't been feeling very well this week, I haven't been swimming since sunday as I haven't felt up to it. So I have maintained this week which I am more than happy with considering I haven't really done any exercise. Hopefully next week will be a better week.


----------



## lucy123

Emmal31 said:


> Well done again this week lucy you've done really well especially to have a loss of 3lbs when you've had an insulin flood. If you carry on with a loss of 3lbs a week you'll easily lose that 10lbs before your son arrives home



I really hope so Emma, that would be great!



Emmal31 said:


> I haven't been feeling very well this week, I haven't been swimming since sunday as I haven't felt up to it. So I have maintained this week which I am more than happy with considering I haven't really done any exercise. Hopefully next week will be a better week.



Sorry to hear you haven't felt well. But very well done you on maintaining - I would be happy with that - as we can tend to comfort eat when poorly. Are you back to swimming now?  I wish you a very good week this week Emma.


----------



## Northerner

Well done on the weight loss Lucy, and good luck with the race! 

Emma, I hope you are feeling much better soon 

I'm in the same boat as MargB really, I need to lose 4 pounds to get to my target and haven't moved an ounce over the past month and a half!


----------



## lucy123

Alan - could it be:

1) You need to keep a food diary this week to check if any 'forgotten about naughties' are creeping in?

2) that you could try some sudden sharp burst cardio exercise - what about a few minutes skipping - or rowing full out?

3) Could it be that you are actually at your goal and dont need to lose 4lbs - and should feel happy as you are?

4) I need to come round there and kick your behind!

Not sure if any of this helps, and me personally I would not worry about being 4lbs overweigth, but then I am a long way off and maybe when I am so close I will feel the same. 

I do think it is very good that both you and Margie are aware of the gain over target and are concerned enough to want to move it- so very well done on that - its so easy to take the foot off the pedal and before you know it you have a stone to lose - so well done to both of you.


----------



## Northerner

You're probably right Lucy, I am probably at the weight I should be - it doesn't really matter what I do or don't do, no change! The thing with me is that I have always been very low on body fat and I can still see some these days so would like it to go! I am a stone lighter than I was a couple of years ago though, which was my biggest ever, so that's something!


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> You're probably right Lucy, I am probably at the weight I should be - it doesn't really matter what I do or don't do, no change! The thing with me is that I have always been very low on body fat and I can still see some these days so would like it to go! I am a stone lighter than I was a couple of years ago though, which was my biggest ever, so that's something!



It certainly is something - a stone lighter!  Well done for that. Maybe dont be too hard on yourself then and just accept that after all your hardwork  you are where you should be - ...but keep an eye on where you are so nothing creeps up on you. Well done on being at your goal - I do hope you keep popping in with your support thought Alan as I know we all appreciate it.


----------



## MargB

lucy123 said:


> I actually think Marg to stay 4lbs within target for so long is pretty good - and good that you are still able to keep reminding yourself when shopping. What about a dollop of some exercise (even just an extra couple of walks) to get the 4lbs off.
> 
> Lovely to hear from you again by the way - I have missed you



Thanks Lucy - good idea about stepping up the exercise.  I plan to do that once I retire from work on June 28th!  At the moment coming home absolutely shattered and even falling asleep when watching the telly.  Not good but I do plan to be out and about once I get my freedom!


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> I really hope so Emma, that would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you haven't felt well. But very well done you on maintaining - I would be happy with that - as we can tend to comfort eat when poorly. Are you back to swimming now?  I wish you a very good week this week Emma.



Thank you. Yes I have to admit I have been comfort eating a little bit this past week. I haven't been swimming yet but I am going tonight and then I'll be swimming as much as I can over the next 4/5 weeks that I have left to finish 295 lengths. 


Northerner said:


> Well done on the weight loss Lucy, and good luck with the race!
> 
> Emma, I hope you are feeling much better soon
> 
> I'm in the same boat as MargB really, I need to lose 4 pounds to get to my target and haven't moved an ounce over the past month and a half!



Thanks alan


----------



## lucy123

Swimming that many lengths in 4 weeks should definitely help you lose Emma.
Well done for getting back in the water quickly


----------



## alisonz

Not been in here for a while so thought I would pop in and share. Since I was was weighed at the hospital back in February I have lost (by my scales) 13.2lbs  2lb to go for my holiday target and 2 weeks to do it in lol Now I do have to admit that I have been given a new arthritis med and one of the side effects is......................weight loss


----------



## Northerner

alisonz said:


> Not been in here for a while so thought I would pop in and share. Since I was was weighed at the hospital back in February I have lost (by my scales) 13.2lbs  2lb to go for my holiday target and 2 weeks to do it in lol Now I do have to admit that I have been given a new arthritis med and one of the side effects is......................weight loss



Wow! That's great Alison! 

That brings the total group loss to:

13 stone 4lbs


----------



## alisonz

I have now set a new target to lose 12lb by Xmas


----------



## Northerner

alisonz said:


> I have now set a new target to lose 12lb by Xmas



Good luck!  You can do it!


----------



## lucy123

Yeah - well done Alison on your loss.
Keep thinking of the little black dress for xmas and you wil get there.

Nice to see you posting in here too!


----------



## alisonz

Lol Lucy I don't think that "little" black dress will be that little  I'll get there though I'm determined to do it xx


----------



## Emmal31

I am so annoyed at myself I have let things slip the last couple of weeks because of not feeling well amongst other things. I weighed myself this morning and I have put on 2lbs  I had loads of hypo's whilst I was unwell so I kept having to drink coke's which really doesn't help! I'm just going to get back on it and do lots and lots of exercise and be really good with food.


----------



## lucy123

Hi Emma, sorry to hear about the hypos - had the same problem yesterday. Its not easy to be good is it with the little things!

But with regards to the 2lbs - you have drawn the line under it - so its gone!

Today is the start of a new week - try planning your meals in advance if it helps, and the exercise will help too.

I know you will do it this week Emma - but wishing you lots of good luck anyway.


----------



## alisonz

As Lucy says Emma new day new start stay positive and you'll drop that 2lb before you know it xxx


----------



## daisymoo84

Hi guys,

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while! Since being on here I've pretty much maintained but really need to get back into it and lose another stone...

Anyhow, I hope everyone's weightloss journeys are going well and am looking forward to catching up!

Good luck x


----------



## lucy123

daisymoo84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry I've been AWOL for a while! Since being on here I've pretty much maintained but really need to get back into it and lose another stone...
> 
> Anyhow, I hope everyone's weightloss journeys are going well and am looking forward to catching up!
> 
> Good luck x



Hi Daisymoo - lovely to see you back with us -we have missed you, but well done on the maintaining!


----------



## lucy123

Hi All,

Delighted to post that even though I had an awful day with 3 hypos and a flood this week, I have still lost 2lbs.  It looked like it was going to be 5, but the diabetes put stop to that. Either way I am happy with another 2 off instead of a gain.

So in 4 weeks I have lost 20lbs!

Good luck to everyone who is trying to lose this week, lets see if we can get a good loss between us all this week.


----------



## alisonz

Oh my word Lucy thats great well done hun xx


----------



## Dizzydi

Well done Lucy and Alison your both doing brilliantly x

I however have a 2lb gain to confess  (I think it might be down to the imminent arrival of mother nature) but we'll see. Im not to overly worried though x


----------



## lucy123

Had a fairly naughty day yesterday (blame it on the football!) but have given myself a good talking too, followed by a hard kick up the bottom!

Back on the plan today eating healthy and recording everything.

I dont think too  much damage has been done, but didn't want the naughty day to become more than a day!

Motivated for this week again now and hoping for another loss?

How is everyone doing this week? Motivated/Not motivated?


----------



## AJLang

well done Lucy on losing the 20 pounds and getting back on track.  I'm feeling motivated because I want to lose eight pounds for my holiday in four weeks......and at the moment I'm not sure that can fit into my party dresses?  We only that we were going on holiday last night


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Had a fairly naughty day yesterday (blame it on the football!) but have given myself a good talking too, followed by a hard kick up the bottom!
> 
> Back on the plan today eating healthy and recording everything.
> 
> I dont think too  much damage has been done, but didn't want the naughty day to become more than a day!
> 
> Motivated for this week again now and hoping for another loss?
> 
> How is everyone doing this week? Motivated/Not motivated?



Thank you everyone for all your support. 

I am really struggling this week I keep wanting naughty food but so far I have managed to be good! I've been doing lots of exercise too which will definitely help. I just need to hold out until friday which is my treat night and hopefully I would have lost at least 1lb of the 2lb I put on last week. 

Are you still on track this week?


----------



## Emmal31

AJLang said:


> well done Lucy on losing the 20 pounds and getting back on track.  I'm feeling motivated because I want to lose eight pounds for my holiday in four weeks......and at the moment I'm not sure that can fit into my party dresses?  We only that we were going on holiday last night



Good luck with losing the 8lbs before the holiday


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Delighted to post that even though I had an awful day with 3 hypos and a flood this week, I have still lost 2lbs.  It looked like it was going to be 5, but the diabetes put stop to that. Either way I am happy with another 2 off instead of a gain.
> 
> So in 4 weeks I have lost 20lbs!
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is trying to lose this week, lets see if we can get a good loss between us all this week.



Well done lucy that is brilliant!


----------



## Emmal31

daisymoo84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry I've been AWOL for a while! Since being on here I've pretty much maintained but really need to get back into it and lose another stone...
> 
> Anyhow, I hope everyone's weightloss journeys are going well and am looking forward to catching up!
> 
> Good luck x



That's brilliant that you have managed to maintain your weight. I hope you're doing well this week and get a loss x


----------



## lucy123

Emmal31 said:


> Thank you everyone for all your support.
> 
> I am really struggling this week I keep wanting naughty food but so far I have managed to be good! I've been doing lots of exercise too which will definitely help. I just need to hold out until friday which is my treat night and hopefully I would have lost at least 1lb of the 2lb I put on last week.
> 
> Are you still on track this week?



Hi Emma, yes back on track.

Heres a suggestion - a bit strange I know but it has worked for me.
Could you sort your wardrobe into clothes you hope never to wear again, those that fit - and those you would love to look really good in?

I did this and it has helped - it also has taken my mind off food whilst doing it.
Also - a walk around the block often helps to get the mind focused again when at risk of straying.

Also - what about a good book - I have just ordered one on my Kindle so when I start to feel the urge to be naughty I will go read a bit until the urge has gone.  

Friday is not too far away - come on Emma you can do it.


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Hi Emma, yes back on track.
> 
> Heres a suggestion - a bit strange I know but it has worked for me.
> Could you sort your wardrobe into clothes you hope never to wear again, those that fit - and those you would love to look really good in?
> 
> I did this and it has helped - it also has taken my mind off food whilst doing it.
> Also - a walk around the block often helps to get the mind focused again when at risk of straying.
> 
> Also - what about a good book - I have just ordered one on my Kindle so when I start to feel the urge to be naughty I will go read a bit until the urge has gone.
> 
> Friday is not too far away - come on Emma you can do it.



Hi lucy,

I cleared out my wardrobe a few weeks ago of the clothes that didn't fit/ I no longer liked. I really need to go clothes shopping and buy some clothes in my new dress size, I will hopefully be able to do that soon. 

I finished a book last night by one of my favourite authors and I started another one of hers last night so I will definitely be trying that out. 

Thank you for the encouragement, I am determined to be good until friday!


----------



## Emmal31

I decided to weigh myself early to see how I was getting on this week so far and I am delighted to say that I have lost the 2lb I put on last week 

Do I add that to the total or leave it as it's weight I put on and then lost? 

Sooo happy, I'm not expecting to lose anymore than that for this week now if I do I would be very surprised and very happy!


----------



## lucy123

Yeah!  I knew you would do it Emma.
Now keep going until Friday and you never know you could get a little surprise.

I do think sometimes a day or two off and then back at it 100% can do you good - a bit of a kick start to the system.

I hope you feel good today Emma.


----------



## macast

wow!!!  you have all done so well since I was last here

I fell off the wagon   but I'm back now 

I've put on weight since I was last here and although I lost 3lbs last week (probably due to the Metformin I've just started) I am still 5lbs heavier than last weigh-in here.... so I won't record it yet

keep up the good work everyone x


----------



## lucy123

Hi Macast,

Welcome back - just replied on your 'fell off' post.
Lovely to have you back with us.


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Yeah!  I knew you would do it Emma.
> Now keep going until Friday and you never know you could get a little surprise.
> 
> I do think sometimes a day or two off and then back at it 100% can do you good - a bit of a kick start to the system.
> 
> I hope you feel good today Emma.



Thanks Lucy I totally agree having a day off definitely helps keep me on my diet especially when I am struggling.


----------



## alisonz

Oh Wow!! I have finally lost that last 1.5lb need to reach my holiday target weight   I go away monday so it comes just in time lol Have set myself to lose 12lb by Xmas now. Let the challenge begin yayyyy


----------



## Northerner

alisonz said:


> Oh Wow!! I have finally lost that last 1.5lb need to reach my holiday target weight   I go away monday so it comes just in time lol Have set myself to lose 12lb by Xmas now. Let the challenge begin yayyyy



Brilliant Alison! Well done!


----------



## lucy123

Thats great Alison - enjoy your holiday.
!2lbs for xmas sounds very achievable too!


----------



## Emmal31

alisonz said:


> Oh Wow!! I have finally lost that last 1.5lb need to reach my holiday target weight   I go away monday so it comes just in time lol Have set myself to lose 12lb by Xmas now. Let the challenge begin yayyyy



That's brilliant alisonz I hope you have a good holiday.


----------



## Emmal31

What is the total at now? 

I haven't lost any more weight this week but I am very pleased to be back to where I was a couple of weeks ago. Should I add my 2lbs to the total even though I lost it put it back on and then lost it again?


----------



## lucy123

Hi Emma,

Unless you lose weight and go lighter than you previously were strictly speaking (not that we have strictly in here) you shouldn't add the weight.

However if you starting out completely afresh then you should add the weight.

I will try and see if I can work out where we are weight loss wise now.


Total Group Loss:  13 stone 7.5lbs


----------



## macast

well done Alison   have a great holiday.  I'd love to lose 12lbs before Xmas.... (well more really ... but would be happy enough with 12lbs)  good luck with that hun 

good luck with the weigh-in everyone... whatever date you choose


----------



## lucy123

Thats the two of you going for 12lbs for xmas now!   Good luck to you both.

I have now lost 1.5 stone in 5 weeks!  Very pleased with this.
Only 1lb loss this week, bit disappointed with it - but hey ho.
I start Byetta on Wednedsday evening so hoping that will help - even if it just stops the dreaded floods and hypos.

Personally I would like to lose 3 stone for xmas, this would take me to 13 stone something and a total loss of 4.5 stone this year.

Not sure if I will get there but am sure going to give it a try.

I think it works out at just under 2lbs a week.

Hey - I just worked out its 25 weeks to Xmas!!  


Even if we go for 1lb a week (if we need to) thats almost 2 stone for xmas we could lose!!

Total Group Loss:  13 stone 8.5 lbs


----------



## macast

lucy123 said:


> Thats the two of you going for 12lbs for xmas now!   Good luck to you both.
> 
> Hey - I just worked out its 25 weeks to Xmas!!
> 
> 
> Even if we go for 1lb a week (if we need to) thats almost 2 stone for xmas we could lose!!
> 
> Total Group Loss:  13 stone 8.5 lbs



that's it then Lucy....... I'm going for gold!!!  1lb per week til Xmas...... whoo hoo almost TWO stone!!!

my weigh-in is monday so today I am T (target) - 25  (T-25)

with my 3lbs last week that you told me to add ... that is:-

Total Group Loss:  13 stone 11.5 lbs


----------



## Dizzydi

Well done Lucy and macast. 

Last week I reported a 2 lb gain....... This week I've a 3 lb loss! 

So I'd like to add that 1 lb loss for me this week x 

TOTAL GROUP LOSS : 13 STONE 12.5 LB


----------



## macast

macast said:


> my weigh-in is monday so today I am T (target) - 25  (T-25)



what a dope I am!!!  

that should be *T+25* ... as my target (T) is 25lbs away..... so I am planning to lose 25lbs before Xmas (one pound per week from now)


----------



## alisonz

Wow!!! We are all doing so well    I've decided the best way to lose weight is to set small achievable goals and it seems to be working. Good luck to us all xxx
I'm away for 5 days from monday (Wales) and will see how we go for weight loss


----------



## macast

alisonz said:


> Wow!!! We are all doing so well    I've decided the best way to lose weight is to set small achievable goals and it seems to be working. Good luck to us all xxx
> I'm away for 5 days from monday (Wales) and will see how we go for weight loss



I agree that small achievable goals is the way to go although I'm still aiming for one pound per week from now to Xmas.  and as there are 4 mondays (weigh-in day) in July I intend losing 4lbs 

have a lovely time away...... Wales is fab


----------



## alisonz

Good luck macast and thank you xx


----------



## macast

weigh-in day today and I've lost.................................

nothing

well lost no pounds    so already I am behind in my goal to lose 4lbs this month

but I have lost 2 inches in total (in a week) from the 6 measurements I take each Monday


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> weigh-in day today and I've lost.................................
> 
> nothing
> 
> well lost no pounds    so already I am behind in my goal to lose 4lbs this month
> 
> but I have lost 2 inches in total (in a week) from the 6 measurements I take each Monday



A maintain is better than a gain macast, so well done! And those inches lost are evidence that something good is going on, so I think you'll make it - a lot of the month left to come!


----------



## macast

Northerner said:


> A maintain is better than a gain macast, so well done! And those inches lost are evidence that something good is going on, so I think you'll make it - a lot of the month left to come!




thanks Northerner...... I've hardly snacked at all this week so was expecting a loss of a couple of pounds.  so I've been thinking about what I've eaten and I think it might have been:- 

the couple of glasses of wine I had at the weekend (only half a bottle coz the other half is still in the fridge).... 

and the potatoes I had in my casserole (although I did leave half of them as there were too many)....

and I went out on Tuesday on an organised trip advertised as a carvery and wildlife park..... and the 'carvery' was plated up for us..... but I didn't eat the stuffing ball  

yes....... I can see the advantage of keeping a food diary


----------



## lucy123

Hi Macast,

I agree with Northerner - its early in the month yet!

I agree though a food diary helps.  Have you access to a mobile or a computer - I find MyFitnessPal really helpful - and quite addictive when you get into it.

Also - could you increase the exercise - I know that might not be easy for you at the moment, but maybe gentle exercise?


----------



## tomtat

Had my 3 month check with D Nurse today & I've lost 17lbs 10oz so very happy. Still got a long way to go though & I've set a target of 1lb per week.


----------



## lucy123

Thats a brilliant loss Tomtat - and I am assuming that is since diagnosis so very well done.

Are you going to pop in each week and record your loss, and also to join in all the wonderful advice and support we all give one another?

We are doing really well and the more the merrier - great to see you posting with us all.


----------



## tomtat

Yes, that loss was over 3 months, a long way to go but should manage 1ib a week. Still waiting to hear about the local carb counting group doc has referred me to.
Will weigh myself next week to see if I've lost.
Good luck all xx


----------



## Emmal31

Dizzydi said:


> Well done Lucy and macast.
> 
> Last week I reported a 2 lb gain....... This week I've a 3 lb loss!
> 
> So I'd like to add that 1 lb loss for me this week x
> 
> TOTAL GROUP LOSS : 13 STONE 12.5 LB



Well done on losing 3lbs that's a great achievment



macast said:


> weigh-in day today and I've lost.................................
> 
> nothing
> 
> well lost no pounds    so already I am behind in my goal to lose 4lbs this month
> 
> but I have lost 2 inches in total (in a week) from the 6 measurements I take each Monday



You will get there and the lost inches are a sure sign that you will see a loss soon.


----------



## Emmal31

tomtat said:


> Had my 3 month check with D Nurse today & I've lost 17lbs 10oz so very happy. Still got a long way to go though & I've set a target of 1lb per week.



That's fantastic well done, good luck with losing the rest of the weight


----------



## Emmal31

No loss for me as I am taking a bit of a break from the diet. We're going away next week and it is hubby's birthday wednesday so I will be going out for meals etc. I think that I would still like to lose a little bit but I really need to get the motivation back if I am going to do it!


----------



## lucy123

Hi Emma,

I hope you have a lovely time and maybe you will feel more motivated when you have had a break - it worked for me.

You have done tremendously well to get so close to your target - I would be very proud if I was you.

Hope to see you back posting full of enthusiasm soon -we wil always be here


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> No loss for me as I am taking a bit of a break from the diet. We're going away next week and it is hubby's birthday wednesday so I will be going out for meals etc. I think that I would still like to lose a little bit but I really need to get the motivation back if I am going to do it!



Emma, I'm sure all that swimming will have toned you up so even when you might not have seemed to lose weight it will be because you will have been getting stronger  Swimming os one of the best exercises there is - have you found it helping you with your blood sugars too?

Hope you have a wonderful, well-deserved holiday with hubby and Jessica


----------



## lucy123

Lost another pound this week - so 22lbs altogether.


----------



## alisonz

Well the holiday "badness" was not as bad as I thought it would be.......2lb gain.
Oh well I'm home now and will be back on track from today


----------



## cazscot

I am back! (see my other post) and pleased to announce a weight loss of 7lbs this week


----------



## Techknitter

*First weight loss post*

Long way to go - about 7 stone - but can report a weight loss of 7 lb so far.


----------



## lucy123

Crikey - I think that takes us to:

Total Group Loss: 16 stone 2lbs!

Well done my little muffins - keep up the good work!


----------



## lucy123

alisonz said:


> Well the holiday "badness" was not as bad as I thought it would be.......2lb gain.
> Oh well I'm home now and will be back on track from today



I would be well happy with a 2lb gain Alison - hope the holiday was good!


----------



## lucy123

cazscot said:


> I am back! (see my other post) and pleased to announce a weight loss of 7lbs this week



Yeeeaaah!  Welcome back!

A fantastic start Carol - you should give yourself a big pat on the back!


----------



## lucy123

Techknitter said:


> Long way to go - about 7 stone - but can report a weight loss of 7 lb so far.



Well you are in good company with your weight loss journey TK.
A few of us with a fair way to go - but together we will get there.
A fantastic start with your 7lb loss - well done!


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> I am back! (see my other post) and pleased to announce a weight loss of 7lbs this week





Techknitter said:


> Long way to go - about 7 stone - but can report a weight loss of 7 lb so far.



Well done Carol and Techknitter! Amazing!


----------



## alisonz

Oh wow caz that's an amazing loss well done to you both 
I have around 5 and a half stones to lose but am setting myself small targets. I have about 12lb to lose by christmas


----------



## cazscot

Thanks everyone  I should have mentioned I am in this for the long haul as well I would like to loose approx 7 stone (but would be happy with a 5 stone loss - which is the amount my nurse says i should aim for)...


----------



## Dizzydi

Well done Lucy, cazcot and techknitter, that's brilliant. 

I'm down another lb! 

I'm gonna keep cheering you all on and giving support (hopefully after this week my weight will stay the same now) xxx


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> I hope you have a lovely time and maybe you will feel more motivated when you have had a break - it worked for me.
> 
> You have done tremendously well to get so close to your target - I would be very proud if I was you.
> 
> Hope to see you back posting full of enthusiasm soon -we wil always be here



Thank you lucy



Northerner said:


> Emma, I'm sure all that swimming will have toned you up so even when you might not have seemed to lose weight it will be because you will have been getting stronger  Swimming os one of the best exercises there is - have you found it helping you with your blood sugars too?
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful, well-deserved holiday with hubby and Jessica



It certainly has my tummy feels flatter now than it used to be. Yes it's had a good affect on my blood sugars and my lantus has gone from 29units before I used to swim to 25 units.

Thank you


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Lost another pound this week - so 22lbs altogether.



Well done lucy that's brilliant


----------



## Emmal31

cazscot said:


> I am back! (see my other post) and pleased to announce a weight loss of 7lbs this week



Wow that's fantastic well done


----------



## Emmal31

Techknitter said:


> Long way to go - about 7 stone - but can report a weight loss of 7 lb so far.



Hi Welcome to the WLG that is a fantastic start well done.


----------



## alisonz

Well I can't count this as a loss but I'm back to my pre-holiday weight


----------



## lucy123

Well done Alison!


----------



## macast

well done everyone.... some great losses 

for the second week running I've lost no weight at all   but yet again the tape measure is showing a loss in inches.... well... a really slight loss this week but it is a loss.

I'm so disappointed that I've lost no weight.... but I have to admit that although I ate sensibly at the York meet I had lasagna at Mike's on Saturday night and then lots of roasted veggies and even cheese and biscuits on Sunday over at Mike's.... washed down with a little wine  so what can I expect!!!

must do better


----------



## lucy123

Well thats it then Macast - its all Mikes fault!!

I would be very reassured by the fact that you are losing inches - it shows your body is reacting to all of your hard work.

I would keep going with it and I am sure you will get a nice surprise in the next week or two - as long as you avoid Mike that is!


----------



## Dizzydi

macast said:


> well done everyone.... some great losses
> 
> for the second week running I've lost no weight at all   but yet again the tape measure is showing a loss in inches.... well... a really slight loss this week but it is a loss.
> 
> I'm so disappointed that I've lost no weight.... but I have to admit that although I ate sensibly at the York meet I had lasagna at Mike's on Saturday night and then lots of roasted veggies and even cheese and biscuits on Sunday over at Mike's..n.. washed down with a little wine  so what can I expect!!!
> 
> must do better



Don't give up macast when I started to try and lose weight again in january through running it took about 4 weeks before I saw a loss on the scales even tho the tape measure showed reduction in inch(s) x


----------



## tomtat

No loss for me either  This has been going on for a few weeks now & I don't know what to do to shift it.


----------



## lucy123

Hi Tomtat, a couple of questions for you and please forgive me if you have said before:

- Do you have much weight to lose?
- Do you keep a diary of EVERYTHING that goes past your lips?
    MYFitnessPal is good for recording food.
- Do you do much exericise - could you increase it a little - this might shock your system?

If you are already doing all of the above, I would just say stick with it, if you are eating less than you are burning off you will lose weight. Once it gets going you will be fine - its probably just having a nap at the moment and needs waking a bit.

I am sure you will see good results soon - why not sit down now and plan your meals ensuring you stick to your calories.


----------



## tomtat

Thanks for your help Lucy. I'm trying to stick to a low carb diet which so far had brought my HdA1c levels right down, trouble is I'm not too sure what I'm doing, I've yet to see the dietician but have an appointment with doc next week so I'll ask her to chase it up.
No structured exercise only gardening, housework & a walk to the shops.
My Metformin has been dropped to 1 tab a day.
Any more advice would be gratefully received. Oh! & yes I have a LOT to lose.


----------



## lucy123

tomtat said:


> Thanks for your help Lucy. I'm trying to stick to a low carb diet which so far had brought my HdA1c levels right down, trouble is I'm not too sure what I'm doing, I've yet to see the dietician but have an appointment with doc next week so I'll ask her to chase it up.
> No structured exercise only gardening, housework & a walk to the shops.
> My Metformin has been dropped to 1 tab a day.
> Any more advice would be gratefully received. Oh! & yes I have a LOT to lose.



Hi,

I started doing a low/gi diet and a low carb diet, but after a while I realised I still really needed to keep an eye on how many calories are going in - so you can sort of do both.

If you log on to My Fitness Pal (or use a calorie) book, you can still do your low carb diet (which is great!) but you can also check calories just to make sure you aren't overeating (too large a portion size perhaps?).

My Fitness Pal will work out your required daily cal intake too.

You wouldn't have to keep logging your food though if you didn't want to - I am thinking of it more as a way of checking what goes past your lips is correct for weight loss

Also, its good that you walk to the shops, but could you either - take a brisker walk (timing yourself to make it quicker there) or extend your walk maybe go a long way round?  Its all exercise and it all helps.

I always find gardening great exercise - mowing the lawn has always made me hypo for some reason.


Stick at it you will get there!


----------



## lucy123

So pleased that I have lost 3lbs at weigh in today - yeah!

You may remember that I said I have set mini targets. I started the diet on 26th May and my first mini target was for when my son comes home from Qatar, which is today! Cant wait until this evening when I pick him up from the station!

On 26th May, I did say I would absolutely love to be 2 stone lighter for when he got here - and be in the 15 something club. Well I missed that target by 3lbs, but I really am pleased with myself! I knew the target was a tough one and to be honest didnt really think I would lose a stone and keep it off by then, but I almost made the big target and that is good enough for me! 


Well, my next target is in August when its my 50th. so 5 weeks, I would love to be 15 7 then, but will be happy as long as I am lighter.

Thank you all for your support. I may not be around much this week, but will pop in when can.


----------



## cazscot

alisonz said:


> Well I can't count this as a loss but I'm back to my pre-holiday weight




That's great Alison well done! 



macast said:


> well done everyone.... some great losses
> 
> for the second week running I've lost no weight at all   but yet again the tape measure is showing a loss in inches.... well... a really slight loss this week but it is a loss.
> 
> I'm so disappointed that I've lost no weight.... but I have to admit that although I ate sensibly at the York meet I had lasagna at Mike's on Saturday night and then lots of roasted veggies and even cheese and biscuits on Sunday over at Mike's.... washed down with a little wine  so what can I expect!!!
> 
> must do better




I know you are disappointed at not loosing any weight but well done on measuring yourself and loosing the inches.


----------



## cazscot

That's great lucy well done - you will look fab for your 50th .


----------



## cazscot

I have put on 1lb this week and don't know why  but hopefully it is just a blip onwards and downwards!


----------



## tomtat

I signed up for My Fitness Pal yesterday, that's a great help as I can see the cals & carbs, brilliant idea. Thank you. I went for a walk today which would have been great had the midges not been out....awful things.
Hopefully this will give me a bit of a nudge.


----------



## lucy123

cazscot said:


> I have put on 1lb this week and don't know why  but hopefully it is just a blip onwards and downwards!



Dont worry about it Carol, it will be off next week, I am sure. You are doing really well and did have a fabulous loss last week.


----------



## lucy123

tomtat said:


> I signed up for My Fitness Pal yesterday, that's a great help as I can see the cals & carbs, brilliant idea. Thank you. I went for a walk today which would have been great had the midges not been out....awful things.
> Hopefully this will give me a bit of a nudge.



Glad you are finding MFP helpful Tomtat.  Sorry about the midges, maybe rub some lemongrass on next time - I do that for tennis and it seems to help.
Well done on the walk though. 

I am sure this will all help.


----------



## alisonz

Well done to all of us for our hard work xxx
I can report a 2lb loss this week 
Lucy like you I am setting targets for myself and am determined to be under 15 for Xmas (161 days  ) Only 9lb to go   Good luck to us all in our quest. We can do this lol


----------



## Northerner

alisonz said:


> Well done to all of us for our hard work xxx
> I can report a 2lb loss this week
> Lucy like you I am setting targets for myself and am determined to be under 15 for Xmas (161 days  ) Only 9lb to go   Good luck to us all in our quest. We can do this lol



Well done Alison!  I make the running total now:

Total Group Loss: 16 stone 5lbs!


----------



## lucy123

cazscot said:


> That's great lucy well done - you will look fab for your 50th .



Thank you for the support Carol - it really is appreciated.
Hope this week is going well for you.


----------



## Northerner

Meant to post yesterday - I've lost 2 pounds! 

Total Group Loss: 16 stone 7lbs!


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> Meant to post yesterday - I've lost 2 pounds!
> 
> Total Group Loss: 16 stone 7lbs!



Yeah - well done Alan, I bet you are pleased.
Did you do anything different this week?


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Yeah - well done Alan, I bet you are pleased.
> Did you do anything different this week?



Not that I'm aware of!  It seems to go this way with me, I'll lose something then stick there for weeks on end, then suddenly lose some again. Perhaps things are falling off without me realising


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> So pleased that I have lost 3lbs at weigh in today - yeah!
> 
> You may remember that I said I have set mini targets. I started the diet on 26th May and my first mini target was for when my son comes home from Qatar, which is today! Cant wait until this evening when I pick him up from the station!
> 
> On 26th May, I did say I would absolutely love to be 2 stone lighter for when he got here - and be in the 15 something club. Well I missed that target by 3lbs, but I really am pleased with myself! I knew the target was a tough one and to be honest didnt really think I would lose a stone and keep it off by then, but I almost made the big target and that is good enough for me!
> 
> 
> Well, my next target is in August when its my 50th. so 5 weeks, I would love to be 15 7 then, but will be happy as long as I am lighter.
> 
> Thank you all for your support. I may not be around much this week, but will pop in when can.



Well done lucy I think you've done really well to get so close to your target. I'm sure you'll do well with your next target.


----------



## Emmal31

cazscot said:


> I have put on 1lb this week and don't know why  but hopefully it is just a blip onwards and downwards!



I'm certain you can lose that 1lb and more this week, good luck


----------



## Emmal31

alisonz said:


> Well done to all of us for our hard work xxx
> I can report a 2lb loss this week
> Lucy like you I am setting targets for myself and am determined to be under 15 for Xmas (161 days  ) Only 9lb to go   Good luck to us all in our quest. We can do this lol



That's fantastic well done


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner said:


> Meant to post yesterday - I've lost 2 pounds!
> 
> Total Group Loss: 16 stone 7lbs!



Well done northerner- you must have been so pleased to see a loss. Hopefully you won't have to wait long until your next loss


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> Well done northerner- you must have been so pleased to see a loss. Hopefully you won't have to wait long until your next loss



Thanks Emma, maybe by my birthday in October!


----------



## Emmal31

I am back on track this week. I weighed myself at the weekend and I had put on 3lbs whilst I was away which isn't a surprise really but I decided to try myfitnesspal to see if it could help me shift the last 9lbs until my target. So i'll have to see at the end of the week how I've got on, it's definitely helping me keep motivated because I know I have to log everything at the end of the day so I've got to be good! 

Good luck everyone with your weight loss this week


----------



## tomtat

Well done Northerner! I'm hoping I've lost a pound this week, been going for walks & have the blisters to prove it!


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> I am back on track this week. I weighed myself at the weekend and I had put on 3lbs whilst I was away which isn't a surprise really but I decided to try myfitnesspal to see if it could help me shift the last 9lbs until my target. So i'll have to see at the end of the week how I've got on, it's definitely helping me keep motivated because I know I have to log everything at the end of the day so I've got to be good!



Hope you are able to report a loss Emma 



tomtat said:


> Well done Northerner! I'm hoping I've lost a pound this week, been going for walks & have the blisters to prove it!



Thanks tomtat  Hope you are rewarded well for your hard work


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner said:


> Hope you are able to report a loss Emma
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I am really pleased to say that I can. I've lost the 3lbs that I put back on so I am now back to my lowest weight.


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> Thank you, I am really pleased to say that I can. I've lost the 3lbs that I put back on so I am now back to my lowest weight.



Excellent! Well done Emma!


----------



## tomtat

Really fed up! Seems with all my hard work this week I've actually put on 2lbs.


----------



## Northerner

tomtat said:


> Really fed up! Seems with all my hard work this week I've actually put on 2lbs.



Don't lose hope! That happened to me last week, but this week it has gone again  Just one of those little fluctuations


----------



## lucy123

Yeah well done Emma - thats brilliant, the whole 3lbs off in one go - terrific.

Tomtat - please dont lose hope - if you are doing everything right it will come off. Northerner is showing you that sticking to it, it will come off and maybe when you least expect it.

Its my weigh in tomorrow - been on holiday this week, but have been really good, apart from one italian, but lots of fitness too. Will report any loss tomorrow!


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Yeah well done Emma - thats brilliant, the whole 3lbs off in one go - terrific.
> 
> Tomtat - please dont lose hope - if you are doing everything right it will come off. Northerner is showing you that sticking to it, it will come off and maybe when you least expect it.
> 
> Its my weigh in tomorrow - been on holiday this week, but have been really good, apart from one italian, but lots of fitness too. Will report any loss tomorrow!



Thanks lucy. Good luck with your weigh in tomorrow Hope you had a lovely holiday.


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner said:


> Excellent! Well done Emma!



Thank you


----------



## lucy123

Rather flabbergasted today!  I have lost 5lbs this week - meaning I have now lost 30lbs!  so I have hit my 2 stone goal whilst son still here, and also I am now in the 15's bracket! Yeah!
Also am now officially in size 16 jeans.

I think it must be the additional exercise yesterday that has helped!

I feel blooming marvelous today!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Rather flabbergasted today!  I have lost 5lbs this week - meaning I have now lost 30lbs!  so I have hit my 2 stone goal whilst son still here, and also I am now in the 15's bracket! Yeah!
> Also am now officially in size 16 jeans.
> 
> I think it must be the additional exercise yesterday that has helped!
> 
> I feel blooming marvelous today!



Excellent Lucy! Well done! 

Total Group Loss: 16 stone 12lbs!


----------



## cazscot

Well done everyone . I have remained the same weight this week but I have figured out why...  (see my other thread) So happy with this


----------



## Steff

Well done all

I'm back amongst it now and have lost 1lb


----------



## lucy123

Well done Carol and Steff - keep up the good work!
At least you know what happened Carol and a maintain is great.


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Well done everyone . I have remained the same weight this week but I have figured out why...  (see my other thread) So happy with this



Good to hear Carol 



Steff said:


> Well done all
> 
> I'm back amongst it now and have lost 1lb



Well done Steff! 

Total Group Loss: 16 stone 13lbs!

Nearly reached that 17 stone! Will we make 20 by Christmas? Of course we will!


----------



## Techknitter

Another 4 lb loss for me in the last week.  12 lb altogether since the start.  Yay.


----------



## Northerner

Techknitter said:


> Another 4 lb loss for me in the last week.  12 lb altogether since the start.  Yay.



That's fantastic Techknitter! Well done! 

Total Group Loss: 17 stone 3lbs!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Techknitter - a great loss this week!


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Rather flabbergasted today!  I have lost 5lbs this week - meaning I have now lost 30lbs!  so I have hit my 2 stone goal whilst son still here, and also I am now in the 15's bracket! Yeah!
> Also am now officially in size 16 jeans.
> 
> I think it must be the additional exercise yesterday that has helped!
> 
> I feel blooming marvelous today!



Well done lucy that is fantastic


----------



## Emmal31

Steff said:


> Well done all
> 
> I'm back amongst it now and have lost 1lb



Well done steff


----------



## lucy123

Lost another 2lbs this week - probably due to so much sickness.
32lbs in total since 24th May so not complaining.


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm another 2lb down this week! Thought this would stop after op. 

Now getting worried.

 Well Done Lucy , techknitter, carol and steff


----------



## tomtat

Lost 1lb this week so hoping it's starting to move again. 
Well done to everyone on those terrific losses.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I have just had my 12 month annual review........and have put on half a stone. Blood pressure is higher than they would like it be so its back to doing diet and exercise properly and not messing around like I have been doing for the last 12 months (been a tough 12 months for me on a personal level cariing for my mum and then for last 6 months coping with her death).

Please can a join the WLG again.........I will post my losses but won't add it to the total till I have lost that half stone.


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I have just had my 12 month annual review........and have put on half a stone. Blood pressure is higher than they would like it be so its back to doing diet and exercise properly and not messing around like I have been doing for the last 12 months (been a tough 12 months for me on a personal level cariing for my mum and then for last 6 months coping with her death).
> 
> Please can a join the WLG again.........I will post my losses but won't add it to the total till I have lost that half stone.



I'm sure I speak for everyone if I say of course you can rejoin Sheilagh! Welcome back!


----------



## lucy123

You are more than welcome Shellagh - lovely to have you back with us.

I had my first Stay the Same this week - but am okay with that. The weight has been coming off quickly - and think my body might just be taking a rest - I hope so anyway!

Well done to anyone who lost this week - sorry I haven't posted much this week - been super busy!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Thanks started WW online today but going to have my weigh in day on Fridays. Been to the gym today hoping to go to the gym at least 3 times a week. I work from home 3 weeks of the month so am going to try going to the gym  at 7.30am should be able to logon for work by 8.50am. The days I don't go to the gym will try and fit a walk into some part of the day. 

Hopefully be back to a healthy weight and lower blood pressure soon so I can put off taking medication for Diabetes and Blood pressure a bit longer.


----------



## Northerner

Good to see you are putting your plan into action Sheilagh! Good luck!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Thanks Northerner.................going on holiday so would be great if I could manage to loose the half a stone even if I end up putting some of it back on whilst on my holiday.

Going on a cruise so will be a bit of a challenge 

But will defintely make use of the gym on the ship.


----------



## lucy123

Sounds like you are very motivated Sheilagh.
I too go on holiday on 1st September so am trying to lose as much as i can before then to allow myself 7lbs to play with whilst away for the fortnight!
I too will be playing some tennis and doing lots of walking whilst away to help minimise the gain!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Thank Lucy. The hardest time for me is between 10pm a.d midnight that's when I get the munchies. Just wish I could go to bed earlier.......but I'm a night owl.

Good luck with your pre holiday weight loss.


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Thank Lucy. The hardest time for me is between 10pm a.d midnight that's when I get the munchies. Just wish I could go to bed earlier.......but I'm a night owl.
> 
> Good luck with your pre holiday weight loss.



Sheilagh - get some sugar-free jelly!  I find it fills the gap nicely when I get the evening munchies  I get the packet powdered stuff which is quick and easy to make up into 5 jellies per sachet, so very cheap - a lot cheaper than buying the ready-made stuff!


----------



## Techknitter

Lost another 7 lb and being a total geek by charting it on a spreadsheet.  Total now 1 stone and 4 lb.


----------



## MaryPlain

Hi, Saturday is my weigh-day, and since last week I have lost 2lbs, bringing my total since the beginning of July to 11 lbs.  I'm about halfway there, but it's a bit difficult to know exactly because my target is more to do with my fat levels and waist measurements than my weight, as if I just lose 3lbs I won't be technically overweight but still too fat!


----------



## MaryPlain

No new posts here since last week?

I have lost another lb this week. I expected it to be more, but then my weight can vary in a day by more than that so I'm not worried.

I've got one more week before I start work and apart from walking to and from the station (about a mile each way) I won't be able to do anywhere near as much exercise, so I expect my weight loss will slow down.


----------



## MaryPlain

Wow, where is everybody? 

Another l.5 pounds this week, yay! I now have a healthy BMI! Total weight loss since July 13.5 lbs.

Shame my waist measurement is 2 inches too big and the weight is all going off my hips.


----------



## slipper

Hi Mary, you seem to be on your own, but a very well done on your weight loss and perhaps you can make up  for the lack of exercise by a small reduction in calories .

I did well on my diet but for the last few months seem to have stabalised just into the recommended weight range, so reasonably happy with that.

I'm sure others will be back on here soon.


----------



## Northerner

Oi! What's going on? No-one has posted in this thread fr over 3 weeks!  Come on everyone, how are things going for you? I'm still stuck as usual - seems I lose a bit (a pound or two) then it goes back on and back off and back on...currently back on! How about you? 

I've updated the total and currently it stands at

*Total Group Loss: 18 stone 5.5lbs*​


----------



## MaryPlain

I'm quite pleased with my progress at the moment: averaging 1-1.5 lbs a week. Funny though, although I've also been using a tape measure to keep track of my weight loss, this week I suddenly found that various clothes had become too large and when I tried on some I'd put in suitcases, lots of it now fits. I'm surprised this isn't reflected by a sudden drop in weight or inches.

I think even tape measurements don't tell the whole story. For example, when I measure my upper arm, I measure it at the fattest point. It hasn't changed at all, whereas I know from my clothing that I have definitely lost some weight from there. The explanation I have come up with for this is that originally my arms probably measured this much along most of their length, whereas now it's only one bit of my arm that is that fat! Presumably the same is true of hips, chest and thighs where we measure the widest part.

It's all good though!

To go back to the original point of this thread, I've lost track of what I've posted but I'm sure you can add at least a pound and a half to the total for me!


----------



## Northerner

Brilliant work Mary  And you are getting some 'non-scale victories' with your improved physique!


----------



## MaryPlain

Another 1.5 lbs for me this week. There's light at the end of the tunnel, but then I need to work out how to keep it all off.


----------



## Katieb

You are doing brilliantly well Mary! I am joining back in the WLG now I am back on an even keel! I pledge to lose 1.5 stones by Christmas! Game on! Katie


----------



## Katieb

First 2lbs lost towards my stone and a half! Gotta keep going, gotta keep going... Katie


----------



## Northerner

Katieb said:


> First 2lbs lost towards my stone and a half! Gotta keep going, gotta keep going... Katie



Well done Katie!


----------



## Katieb

Northerner said:


> Well done Katie!



Thanks Northie! Snacking on sugar free jelly! Comes Well recommended


----------



## LeeLee

*Done it!*

Gained one last week  but lost it plus another two this week 
Total loss since 10th April is exactly 4st. Yippee!  Going on hols in a fortnight to undo a bit of the hard work, but back on track as soon as I get back (I'm paying for 12 weeks at Slimming World before I go).


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Gained one last week  but lost it plus another two this week
> Total loss since 10th April is exactly 4st. Yippee!  Going on hols in a fortnight to undo a bit of the hard work, but back on track as soon as I get back (I'm paying for 12 weeks at Slimming World before I go).



Well done LeeLee! Brilliant effort!


----------



## Steff

LL well done x

Been ages since i posted at all in here but I will be back on track


----------



## Katieb

Wow LeeLee, you've done absolutely brialliantly! Go enjoy your holiday now and good move with the SW thing! I came back off holiday in August and have only just got back on the waggon! Wish I'd done what you have! Katie


----------



## MaryPlain

Not sure how, but somehow managed to lose 3 lbs this week. Only 6lbs to go.....


----------



## Northerner

MaryPlain said:


> Not sure how, but somehow managed to lose 3 lbs this week. Only 6lbs to go.....



Brilliant! Well done Mary!


----------



## MaryPlain

Another one and a half pounds.... only 4.5 to go to my target, then I will be going out and buying some new clothes!


----------



## Northerner

MaryPlain said:


> Another one and a half pounds.... only 4.5 to go to my target, then I will be going out and buying some new clothes!



Wow! Well done Mary!


----------



## LeeLee

Flew back from Greece yesterday, went to SW group last night.  Gained 9.5 lbs, but at least some of it was puffy ankles from the flight.  Next week should show a good loss.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Flew back from Greece yesterday, went to SW group last night.  Gained 9.5 lbs, but at least some of it was puffy ankles from the flight.  Next week should show a good loss.



Good luck LeeLee! Let us know how you get on


----------



## LeeLee

Well, last night was the weigh-in...

I lost 9 (that's NINE) of the 9.5 gained on holiday!  I'm delighted.  Ended the month 4lbs lighter than September.


----------



## Katieb

LeeLee said:


> Well, last night was the weigh-in...
> 
> I lost 9 (that's NINE) of the 9.5 gained on holiday!  I'm delighted.  Ended the month 4lbs lighter than September.



Wow well done Lee Lee! Katie


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Well, last night was the weigh-in...
> 
> I lost 9 (that's NINE) of the 9.5 gained on holiday!  I'm delighted.  Ended the month 4lbs lighter than September.



Fantastic! Well done!


----------



## AJLang

Well done Mary and LeeLee. I hope to join you next week


----------



## alisonz

Right here goes.....when I was diagnosed with D back in November 2010 I weighed 18.7 stone  This year I have set myself reasonable goals e.g be under 100 kilos (15-9) I hit this target just a few days before the hols and was well pleased and wasn't too disappointed to find a 2lb gain when I got home. New target was set for Xmas.....be under 15st weighed in this morning at..................wait for it............14-13 Yayyyyyyy Now I'm setting a new Xmas target of 14-7 fingers crossed and I'll let you know xx


----------



## AJLang

Hi Alison that is absolutely fantastic.  You must be so pleased with yourself. Well don't.


----------



## Katieb

alisonz said:


> Right here goes.....when I was diagnosed with D back in November 2010 I weighed 18.7 stone  This year I have set myself reasonable goals e.g be under 100 kilos (15-9) I hit this target just a few days before the hols and was well pleased and wasn't too disappointed to find a 2lb gain when I got home. New target was set for Xmas.....be under 15st weighed in this morning at..................wait for it............14-13 Yayyyyyyy Now I'm setting a new Xmas target of 14-7 fingers crossed and I'll let you know xx



Wow fantastic!!!!! Katie


----------



## alisonz

AJLang said:


> Hi Alison that is absolutely fantastic.  You must be so pleased with yourself. Well don't.



Lol I am so chuffed just hope it lasts


----------



## LeeLee

Another week, another lb off.


----------



## AJLang

Well done LeeLee that's a great result


----------



## alisonz

Every pound counts Leelee well done xx


----------



## AJLang

Two pound weight loss for me this week


----------



## LeeLee

Another 2.5 lbs off.  If I can repeat that next week I'll have got to 4.5 stone.


----------



## AJLang

LeeLee that's absolutely fantastic. Well done


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Another 2.5 lbs off.  If I can repeat that next week I'll have got to 4.5 stone.



Terrific! Well done LeeLee!


----------



## LeeLee

Gained half a lb.  I know where I went wrong... I'm a bit down about the house move and the prospect of unemployment (however brief it turns out to be), so I got caught in the comfort eating trap.  Will try harder this week!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Gained half a lb.  I know where I went wrong... I'm a bit down about the house move and the prospect of unemployment (however brief it turns out to be), so I got caught in the comfort eating trap.  Will try harder this week!



Hey, if you've had a bit of a lapse then half a pound is neither here nor there, so I would treat it as a 'maintain


----------



## LeeLee

Lost 1.5 this week.  Not sure how!  Still guilty of a bit of comfort eating.


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> Lost 1.5 this week.  Not sure how!  Still guilty of a bit of comfort eating.



Well done LeeLee!  I'll try and update the total later today, it seems to have got a bit lost


----------



## lucy123

Lost 1.2kg this week.


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Lost 1.2kg this week.



Well done Lucy!  Oops, I was threatening to update the total to see where we stand towards the end of the year, will do it today


----------



## Northerner

OK, by my reckoning, this year the group has had a 


*total loss of 19st 13.5 pounds!*

Well done everyone!


----------



## Emmal31

Hi All,

This is probably the worst time of year to start another diet but I had put on quite a bit of weight since I was last here and felt really uncomfortable with myself. So I started my diet last week and so far I've lost 3lbs


----------



## Northerner

Emmal31 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is probably the worst time of year to start another diet but I had put on quite a bit of weight since I was last here and felt really uncomfortable with myself. So I started my diet last week and so far I've lost 3lbs



Terrific Emma, well done!  You'll enjoy Christmas more if you eat healthily and allow yourself just a few treats


----------



## Emmal31

Northerner said:


> Terrific Emma, well done!  You'll enjoy Christmas more if you eat healthily and allow yourself just a few treats



Thank you  I definitely will, I already feel better for losing just those few pounds.


----------



## lucy123

Well done Emma - I have lost a further 3kgs!


----------



## Emmal31

lucy123 said:


> Well done Emma - I have lost a further 3kgs!



Thank you. That's fantastic lucy well done


----------



## Northerner

Agreed - terrific Lucy!


----------



## LeeLee

I confess I've been diddling about weight-wise for the last month.  Moving to a new area, finding a flat and starting a job search haven't helped, but they're just excuses.  I ended the year with an overall loss of 4 st 5.5 lbs.  There's nothing naughty in the kitchen now!


----------



## Northerner

LeeLee said:


> I confess I've been diddling about weight-wise for the last month.  Moving to a new area, finding a flat and starting a job search haven't helped, but they're just excuses.  I ended the year with an overall loss of 4 st 5.5 lbs.  There's nothing naughty in the kitchen now!



That's pretty impressive LeeLee! Well done!


----------



## Marier

Hi Guys  

 Would any of you be able to help me type 1  who  is and has been trying to loose weight since Jan and getting no where fast. Iv tried  low GI.  low carb meals some  no carb lunches couple times a week, any suggestion of how you guys have done so well to give me a boost in the right direction  cause at the moment  I cant see the point   
Marie x


----------



## LeeLee

Marier said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Would any of you be able to help me type 1  who  is and has been trying to loose weight since Jan and getting no where fast. Iv tried  low GI.  low carb meals some  no carb lunches couple times a week, any suggestion of how you guys have done so well to give me a boost in the right direction  cause at the moment  I cant see the point
> Marie x


Hi Marier, I've replied to your post re: Slimming World in the Newbies thread - that's what did it for me.  In my opinion, the best thing you can do is join a slimming group for the help and support.  PM me if you'd like any tips.  I'm away from my computer most of the day, but will reply when I can.


----------



## Marier

LeeLee  
Thanks


----------

